# Hand washing Knitted Items



## AmyKnits

Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!

That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.

Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... &#128555;&#128553;&#128534;. Oh my!).

I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......

For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion). 

Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.

When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.

For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.

For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! &#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;

I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


----------



## mopgenorth

What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


----------



## books

guess I'm just lazy.... hate washing clothes by hand, purposely choose clothes and yarn that I can toss in the machine. YOU ARE SO MUCH BETTER THAN ME. There.


----------



## galaxycraft

Do I dare add --- :roll: :roll: :roll: PFTTTTT -- :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Don't waste your breathe trying to explain things to the one that refuses to see.
Has been explained many times over already.
Some people just need to go out in the world and outside of their own back yard to truly "see" and "understand".
Patronizing and condescending indeed.
Until the OP walks 1,000 miles in someone else's shoes and lives 5 years outside of their "norm" -- will never see or understand.

BTW - using a CLEAN towel to "wrap" (think like wrapping a baby) is better than taking a "used" towel.
And for someone who NEVER washes items before giving because her house and hands are clean.
Dah --- also has 2 dogs. -- Dust, pollen, dander, yes and even dust mites; to name a few.

Another BTW -- I multi-task when I use the washer and dryer.
I am not just sitting there idle twiddling my thumbs waiting for it to finish.


----------



## dialknit

This response is totally out of order.


mopgenorth said:


> What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## AmyKnits

mopgenorth said:


> What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


Wow! I don't see where I SAID "my" way is better than any others.... Wow! The rest of what you wrote I have no idea what you are trying to say...that one, long, run on sentence makes no sense to me what so ever.

If you find ANY posts unhelpful or "condesending", you have the right not to reply and let others communicate.


----------



## Slim Sadie

Ha! Ha! Ha! She's obviously playing with you all now and it's funny to see how quickly you haters take the bait! ...hardly a sport anymore, but still funny.


----------



## AmyKnits

books said:


> guess I'm just lazy.... hate washing clothes by hand, purposely choose clothes and yarn that I can toss in the machine. YOU ARE SO MUCH BETTER THAN ME. There.


That is certainly your choice. It is MY choice to hand wash.... That doesn't mean I am better than you... It's a choice.


----------



## books

Don't have silk lingerie or cashmere sweater, ain't gotta worry. Sorry, I know I'm being hateful, but posts that go on about how she's the same size as she was in high school and that she owes fancy clothes annoys me..... Must be grumpy today....


----------



## marilyngf

dialknit said:


> This response is totally out of order.
> 
> :thumbdown:


I agree !!


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


Try using the washer and dryer for what it was made for - washing and drying clothes. Quick and easy as it gets.


----------



## AmyKnits

books said:


> Don't have silk lingerie or cashmere sweater, ain't gotta worry. Sorry, I know I'm being hateful, but posts that go on about how she's the same size as she was in high school and that she owes fancy clothes annoys me..... Must be grumpy today....


Wow! I guess grumpy is right. I accept your apology as I have " days" as well.....BTW... Most girls stop growing in their teens... I wore a medium then and still do now... Should I HAVE shrunken by now or gotten larger?!!?!!?!? I don't get this...... The point is the sweaters are still like new after 30 years.... Not what size I was in HS or what size I am now.......


----------



## AmyKnits

mopgenorth said:


> Try using the washer and dryer for what it was made for - washing and drying clothes. Quick and easy as it gets.


I absolutely use my washer and dryer for washing clothes... I also use it for hand washing my knits!!


----------



## Circular Knitter

Now...now ladies. Let's extract the cat claws please. 
Every one has "their own way" of doing things. 
Some find it mind boggling that one would use a microwave to make tea, when others would swear that heating the water on the stove top, and letting the bag steep for odd number of minutes is the ONLY way to make tea.(NO OFFENSE TO THOSE who do it either way). 
With that said...we have to respect other peoples' way of doing things, even if they do not jive with ours.

For some parents there just aren't enough hours in the day to do EVERYTHING that has to be done, so they have to prioritize. And if that means that my Son of DIL need 1 hour to sit down before dinner to help grands with homework, and another hour after dinner, not to mention the days they have karate, baseball, horseback riding, soccer, school functions. Son works 15 hour days, DIL takes care of business while tending to the youngest 1+ yr old who is teething. Building their house, landscaping their property, helping me when I need them. AND ALL the other stuff that seems to go wrong that has to be fixed on a daily basis!! 
I don't mind that they want durable, machine washable items to be gifted to them. 
AT least I know they will wear them, they can be washed, and worn instead of sitting in a drawer or gift box in back of the closet because they're afraid to get it dirty and have to "HAND WASH" it.

AGAIN...everyone has their own way of doing things, and we must respect that.


----------



## books

It was an apology to all the other KPers that had to read my tantrum. I'm leaving, can't stand the BROADCAST of how my life is so good that I have every right to give unsolicited advice on yarn and knitting and clothes washing.


----------



## AmyKnits

galaxycraft said:


> Do I dare add --- :roll: :roll: :roll: PFTTTTT -- :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Don't waste your breathe trying to explain things to the one that refuses to see.
> Has been explained many times over already.
> Some people just need to go out in the world and outside of their own back yard to truly "see" and "understand".
> Patronizing and condescending indeed.
> Until the OP walks 1,000 miles in someone else's shoes and lives 5 years outside of their "norm" -- will never see or understand.
> 
> BTW - using a CLEAN towel to "wrap" (think like wrapping a baby) is better than taking a "used" towel.
> And for someone who NEVER washes items before giving because her house and hands are clean.
> Dah --- also has 2 dogs. -- Dust, pollen, dander, yes and even dust mites; to name a few.
> 
> Another BTW -- I multi-task when I use the washer and dryer.
> I am not just sitting there idle twiddling my thumbs waiting for it to finish.


I have not walked a single step in your shoes, nor have you mine... That is neither here nor there.

You can use a fresh towel if you wish... These are MY OWN panties that I have washed and I use the towel that I dried MYSELF off AFTER I was clean... You can certainly use a fresh towel when hand washing....

I don't know anyone who sits and waits for the washer to finish... I sure dont... Did I SAY I do?!?!?? You COULD knit while you wait!!


----------



## mopgenorth

Circular Knitter said:


> Now...now ladies. Let's extract the cat claws please.
> Every one has "their own way" of doing things.
> Some find it mind boggling that one would use a microwave to make tea, when others would swear that heating the water on the stove top, and letting the bag steep for odd number of minutes is the ONLY way to make tea.(NO OFFENSE TO THOSE who do it either way).
> With that said...we have to respect other peoples' way of doing things, even if they do not jive with ours.
> 
> For some parents there just aren't enough hours in the day to do EVERYTHING that has to be done, so they have to prioritize. And if that means that my Son of DIL need 1 hour to sit down before dinner to help grands with homework, and another hour after dinner, not to mention the days they have karate, baseball, horseback riding, soccer, school functions. Son works 15 hour days, DIL takes care of business while tending to the youngest 1+ yr old who is teething. Building their house, landscaping their property, helping me when I need them. AND ALL the other stuff that seems to go wrong that has to be fixed on a daily basis!!
> I don't mind that they want durable, machine washable items to be gifted to them.
> AT least I know they will wear them, they can be washed, and worn instead of sitting in a drawer or gift box in back of the closet because they're afraid to get it dirty and have to "HAND WASH" it.
> 
> AGAIN...everyone has their own way of doing things, and we must respect that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

Circular Knitter said:


> Now...now ladies. Let's extract the cat claws please.
> Every one has "their own way" of doing things.
> Some find it mind boggling that one would use a microwave to make tea, when others would swear that heating the water on the stove top, and letting the bag steep for odd number of minutes is the ONLY way to make tea.(NO OFFENSE TO THOSE who do it either way).
> With that said...we have to respect other peoples' way of doing things, even if they do not jive with ours.
> 
> For some parents there just aren't enough hours in the day to do EVERYTHING that has to be done, so they have to prioritize. And if that means that my Son of DIL need 1 hour to sit down before dinner to help grands with homework, and another hour after dinner, not to mention the days they have karate, baseball, horseback riding, soccer, school functions. Son works 15 hour days, DIL takes care of business while tending to the youngest 1+ yr old who is teething. Building their house, landscaping their property, helping me when I need them. AND ALL the other stuff that seems to go wrong that has to be fixed on a daily basis!!
> I don't mind that they want durable, machine washable items to be gifted to them.
> AT least I know they will wear them, they can be washed, and worn instead of sitting in a drawer or gift box in back of the closet because they're afraid to get it dirty and have to "HAND WASH" it.
> 
> AGAIN...everyone has their own way of doing things, and we must respect that.


Thank you for your comments. I knit for several Moms of litle ones. I use superwash wool because I know that they can get accidentally tossed in with the wash. I ASK recipients of my knitting to hand wash because the items will less likely suffer damage from zippers, getting caught on buttons, etc. when washed in the machine with the "laundry".

I had three children in 4 years, gained an "add-on" when my eldest was 8 and we now have 7 (children, teens, young adults) in the house..... And a husband who travels during the week. Believe me... I understand very well that there is homework, baseball, Lax, etc. etc. etc.!!!!!! We DO all have our own way... Discussing that I have found that hand washing takes LESS time (for me) than machine washing and drying may be of interest to some......


----------



## IndigoSpinner

mopgenorth said:


> What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


I think this was offered more in an it's-easier-than-you-think spirit.

I got the feeling that she wasn't insisting you have to do this, just that it's easier than you think, and it's one more way to do something.

When I taught trainees art, I always showed them 3 or more different ways to do something. I told them that they'd find various degrees of ease in doing the different ways and there would probably be one way that was easier for them, and it might not be the way that was easiest for me.

I thought this was very interesting.


----------



## seamer45

Wow, to each his own but the ick factor on soiled undergarments kept in a drawer, washed in the bathroom sink(Where do you brush your teeth?), soiled towel to dry those items. I hope you sanitize the sink after washing soiled undergarments in it.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch

I fail to see how putting an item in a machine with detergent and water, leaving it to soak and then spinning it dry is hand washing.

I learned how to hand wash garments when I was in secondary school in the 60's. A time when a washing machine was capable of destroying just about anything and not that common in the UK. It was very time consuming. You had to actually get your hands in the water and gently squeeze the garment if it was knitwear. Then you did the same with fresh water until it was rinsed. Gently squeeze out the water, roll in a clean towel to absorb as much water as possible and then lay flat to dry. THAT'S handwashing. Soaking your knickers in the sink is NOT the same as washing them. Washing involves agitation of some kind.


----------



## AmyKnits

seamer45 said:


> Wow, to each his own but the ick factor on soiled undergarments kept in a drawer, washed in the bathroom sink(Where do you brush your teeth?), soiled towel to dry those items. I hope you sanitize the sink after washing soiled undergarments in it.


Please share your tips/hints for washing with us. I offered how I wash mine and it is clear it doesn't appeal to YOU.... Where do you keep YOUR soiled laundry? I use a drawer instead of a hamper (there is a little cotton bag where I deposit my laundry...not that that makes a difference.). How I sanitize my bathroom is clearly not the point.

AND I am learning a bit as well... I thought ALL of us hand washed our bras in the sink... This is how my Mother taught me and how I have don't it ever since. Please share your methods as this was the point of the post. I might learn a better way!!!!! To each his own, indeed!


----------



## Katsch

Oh boy, the ruckus has started.


----------



## galaxycraft

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I fail to see how putting an item in a machine with detergent and water, leaving it to soak and then spinning it dry is hand washing.
> 
> I learned how to hand wash garments when I was in secondary school in the 60's. A time when a washing machine was capable of destroying just about anything and not that common in the UK. It was very time consuming. You had to actually get your hands in the water and gently squeeze the garment if it was knitwear. Then you did the same with fresh water until it was rinsed. Gently squeeze out the water, roll in a clean towel to absorb as much water as possible and then lay flat to dry. THAT'S handwashing. Soaking your knickers in the sink is NOT the same as washing them. Washing involves agitation of some kind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

seamer45 said:


> Wow, to each his own but the ick factor on soiled undergarments kept in a drawer, washed in the bathroom sink(Where do you brush your teeth?), soiled towel to dry those items. I hope you sanitize the sink after washing soiled undergarments in it.


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

Still missing the point --- we use the washer and dryer. :lol:
Acrylics/acrylic blends/cottons/linen/, etc is machine wash and dry capable. Wool and wool blends - hand wash.
Using the machine=machine washing.
Using the hands in all phases of the wash=hand washing.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Well, I am off to my nieces funeral. This is twice now that I came on KP for some light hearted chat and, bingo, it is fire when ready again. 
What each individual sees in a post is what they see. I feel bad that feelings have been so hurt here that it is an instant perpetual dislike. Well, as you say, unwatch if it bothers. 
ps. There were never less than 14 people's things in the wash when I was a child and teenager, wool underwear for the Grandpas too, wool sweaters, etc. my Mom was glad to have clothes no matter what they were made from and as they were hard to come by, she did hand wash nice things, everyday things and old things so they did not shrink and we had something to wear. You do what you have to do and she found the time. Today's Moms are so lucky, whether you agree or not, to have washable/ dry able anything, any fiber , that makes life easier.
Please have a wonderful day, they are precious.


----------



## AmyKnits

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I fail to see how putting an item in a machine with detergent and water, leaving it to soak and then spinning it dry is hand washing.
> 
> I learned how to hand wash garments when I was in secondary school in the 60's. A time when a washing machine was capable of destroying just about anything and not that common in the UK. It was very time consuming. You had to actually get your hands in the water and gently squeeze the garment if it was knitwear. Then you did the same with fresh water until it was rinsed. Gently squeeze out the water, roll in a clean towel to absorb as much water as possible and then lay flat to dry. THAT'S handwashing. Soaking your knickers in the sink is NOT the same as washing them. Washing involves agitation of some kind.


That sounds like the reason so many knitters feel it is such a "chore" to hand wash. We now have High Efficiency washers with gentle/delicate/hand wash and even "wool wash" cycles. Yes... The SOAK type washes allow you to soak the item (my choice to use the machine) allow you to just soak the item... YES.... I DO use a little agitation in the sink with my hands and my washer has a ROLL-type cycle (hand wash) that I put on for a few seconds to mix up the wool wash in the machine.

For what it is worth... I HAVE used my washing machine to HAND wash my knits for a very long time..... This is how I learned to hand wash in the 80's.

Thanks for your comments... I TRULY would not enjoy the chore of rinsing, wringing and toweling a heavy, wet sweater by hand. I much prefer hand washing in my machine!


----------



## Katsch

AmyKnits said:


> Please share your tips/hints for washing with us. I offered how I wash mine and it is clear it doesn't appeal to YOU.... Where do you keep YOUR soiled laundry? I use a drawer instead of a hamper (there is a little cotton bag where I deposit my laundry...not that that makes a difference.). How I sanitize my bathroom is clearly not the point.
> 
> AND I am learning a bit as well... I thought ALL of us hand washed our bras in the sink... This is how my Mother taught me and how I have don't it ever since. Please share your methods as this was the point of the post. I might learn a better way!!!!! To each his own, indeed!


I will answer part of your question. I have a lingerie bag made for my bras. It has a zipper and I fold them in half and wash with my undies on delicate cycle of my wash. I tend to air dry most of my lingerie. No I cannot fit into my high school clothes even though I would love to but in all honesty I think I am the majority with that statement. I sure have not been successful in that department. Women may stop growing as teens but please tell that to my hormones.
My washer has a wool wash cycle and it is a great feature. The items do not get distorted but I do use laundry bags for all wool items as well.


----------



## gr8

Any woolen knit or crocheted garment; any garment I'm in the process of conserving, any really good garment I wash by hand. I don't have a machine I can set to 'spin only' so I (usually) put these between two folded towels and press on them to get a lot of water out - usually by stepping on them. "Everyday" or casual garments that are handmade knitted or crocheted of acrylic yarn or preshrunk cotton, cotton/blend, etc. I wash in the machine but I put them into a garment bags (some call them lingerie bags)so they won't caught in other clothing and stretched out. I also wash my store bought cotton socks in a lingerie bag just to keep them all together as I clothe-pin them to clothes hanger to dry them. That's just my way - I find my socks last longer without going into the drier. 

This forum is for sharing, discussing and exploring various methods, techniques and brainstorms. If an idea is shared that conflicts or contradicts with a method you prefer a personal attack is not needed. To respond just write out your own experience. If you feel the need to 'defend' yourself from someone's method of washing clothes then washing clothes is not the problem. 
This is like riding in the car on vacation with my kids.


----------



## AmyKnits

galaxycraft said:


> Still missing the point --- we use the washer and dryer. :lol:
> Acrylics/acrylic blends/cottons/linen/, etc is machine wash and dry capable. Wool and wool blends - hand wash.[/quote
> 
> I fully understand that your point is that you choose to treat different fibers differently when laundering. I personally see the benefit of laundering my knits by hand... No matter the fiber content. But I understand that you wash different fibers using different methods.... Great. Thank you.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch

AmyKnits said:


> That sounds like the reason so many knitters feel it is such a "chore" to hand wash. We now have High Efficiency washers with gentle/delicate/hand wash and even "wool wash" cycles. Yes... The SOAK type washes allow you to soak the item (my choice to use the machine) allow you to just soak the item... YES.... I DO use a little agitation in the sink with my hands and my washer has a ROLL-type cycle (hand wash) that I put on for a few seconds to mix up the wool wash in the machine.
> 
> For what it is worth... I HAVE used my washing machine to HAND wash my knits for a very long time..... This is how I learned to hand wash in the 80's.
> 
> Thanks for your comments... I TRULY would not enjoy the chore of rinsing, wringing and toweling a heavy, wet sweater by hand. I much prefer hand washing in my machine!


So basically you are machine washing your knitwear, just for less time. You can CALL it handwashing but it's clearly not. You can call a dog a cat but that doesn't make it a feline domesticus.


----------



## AmyKnits

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> So basically you are machine washing your knitwear, just for less time. You can CALL it handwashing but it's clearly not. You can call a dog a cat but that doesn't make it a feline domesticus.


You can choose to CALL it what you like... I was attempting to share a method of hand washing that has proven simple, quick and effective for me and I certainly do not expect EVERYONE to launder as I do..... We all have our own way of washing, knitting, baking, etc. I understand your method and may try it in the future. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmyKnits

Katsch said:


> I will answer part of your question. I have a lingerie bag made for my bras. It has a zipper and I fold them in half and wash with my undies on delicate cycle of my wash. I tend to air dry most of my lingerie. No I cannot fit into my high school clothes even though I would love to but in all honesty I think I am the majority with that statement. I sure have not been successful in that department. Women may stop growing as teens but please tell that to my hormones.
> My washer has a wool wash cycle and it is a great feature. The items do not get distorted but I do use laundry bags for all wool items as well.


Thanks. I have never used a lingerie bag... I may just pick one up! I also do not have a "wool wash" cycle on my machine (you can BET my next one WILL have that feature). I DO have a rack that goes inside my dryer that you lie the garment on... Stays in place so the garment does not "tumble" but is exposed to the air.... I admit I have never tried it.


----------



## Katsch

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks. I have never used a lingerie bag... I may just pick one up! I also do not have a "wool wash" cycle on my machine (you can BET my next one WILL have that feature). I DO have a rack that goes inside my dryer that you lie the garment on... Stays in place so the garment does not "tumble" but is exposed to the air.... I admit I have never tried it.


Try the rack it works well.


----------



## galaxycraft

Keep in mind not everyone owns the type of machines you describe.
I replace my machines when they totally give out (like many other people).
My machines do not have the cycles/selections yours has.
And when this one finally does give out - I will replace it with the model I can afford -- which is basically the simplest model.
So hand washing to us that owns these older or basic machines, do indeed see hand washing as "old fashioned true" hand washing; 
which can be time consuming and daunting.


----------



## AmyKnits

"This forum is for sharing, discussing and exploring various methods, techniques and brainstorms. If an idea is shared that conflicts or contradicts with a method you prefer a personal attack is not needed. To respond just write out your own experience. If you feel the need to 'defend' yourself from someone's method of washing clothes then washing clothes is not the problem. 
This is like riding in the car on vacation with my kids."



Thank you. My Mother taught me how to hand wash AND taught me "If you don't have anything nice to say (or constructive to add).....Don't say anything"...... I realize not everyone was raised the same way.

The kids in the car are trapped there... Unlike the Internet where you can just click off a comment you don't like! :roll: :roll:


----------



## AmyKnits

galaxycraft said:


> Keep in mind not everyone owns the type of machines you describe.
> I replace my machines when they totally give out (like many other people).
> My machines do not have the cycles/selections yours has.
> And when this one finally does give out - I will replace it with the model I can afford -- which is basically the simplest model.
> So hand washing to us that owns these older or basic machines, do indeed see hand washing as "old fashioned true" hand washing;
> which can be time consuming and daunting.


I did not realize that all machines did not have a rinse/spin only cycle. That is what I use for knits.

The good news... I have had several repairmen tell me the fewer gadgets, cycles, options, electronics the better... Less to break/need repair.... The machines will last longer. Makes sense to me.


----------



## lpool23

Hard to believe some of these comments are really from adults! Such nastiness over hand washing!


----------



## Luckylady7929

Ok I've heard enough of this bickering back and forth. All this woman did was give a comment on how she washed her personal items weather it be undies or hand knit finest. Give her a break. If you don't like the way she does things pass this column by and go to the next one. Do NOT ridicule her for her way of doing things. We each have our special way and we all don't think the same and that's ok. PLEASE don't find fault with the way that other people do things.


----------



## dederose

Totally agree .....Enough said !!!


----------



## marilyngf

When I see AmyKnits name come up, I sit and wait to see which one of our KP members is going to jump first. I have been knitting a lot longer than Amy, but I have also learned a lot from her comments and ideas. Keep up the good work Amy, and I do hope you are getting a chuckle out of this too.


----------



## books

Okay, I'm back from doing laundry!!!!! I will listen to the voices of reason, the post was just about hand washing, but OP in the past has upset several members with her STRONG opinions on yarn, techniques and her (sometimes) condescending attitudes on various subjects. That's what we were reacting to.


----------



## margoc

Katsch said:


> Oh boy, the ruckus has started.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Katsch said:


> Oh boy, the ruckus has started.


And wise people will stay out of it. LOL


----------



## Ellie RD

Katsch said:


> I will answer part of your question. I have a lingerie bag made for my bras. It has a zipper and I fold them in half and wash with my undies on delicate cycle of my wash. I tend to air dry most of my lingerie. No I cannot fit into my high school clothes even though I would love to but in all honesty I think I am the majority with that statement. I sure have not been successful in that department. Women may stop growing as teens but please tell that to my hormones.
> My washer has a wool wash cycle and it is a great feature. The items do not get distorted but I do use laundry bags for all wool items as well.


I use the same type of bag for my bras and then dry them on a drying rack (never in the dryer) to preserve the elasticity. I just posted two Baby Surprise Jackets that I just finished. I put them and the hats in laundry bags and washed them on cold gently cycle. I partially dryed them on low temp in the bags. While still slightly damp, I took them out of the bags and laid them on towels to finish drying. They look fantastic and are very soft. Granted they are made from a nice acrylic yarn, but I did not want to risk damaging them before they are given as a gift.

I think that we all do what works for us, and we learn from our mistakes (sometimes it is a painful lesson)!


----------



## misellen

Luckylady7929 said:


> Ok I've heard enough of this bickering back and forth. All this woman did was give a comment on how she washed her personal items weather it be undies or hand knit finest. Give her a break. If you don't like the way she does things pass this column by and go to the next one. Do NOT ridicule her for her way of doing things. We each have our special way and we all don't think the same and that's ok. PLEASE don't find fault with the way that other people do things.


 :thumbup: This is mostly a matter of semantics. What one person calls hand wash is different from what someone else calls hand wash. Not worth a fight.


----------



## Katsch

galaxycraft said:


> Keep in mind not everyone owns the type of machines you describe.
> I replace my machines when they totally give out (like many other people).
> My machines do not have the cycles/selections yours has.
> And when this one finally does give out - I will replace it with the model I can afford -- which is basically the simplest model.
> So hand washing to us that owns these older or basic machines, do indeed see hand washing as "old fashioned true" hand washing;
> which can be time consuming and daunting.


I do realize this. My machines are probably 8 to 10 years old and they replaced one that I had owned since early 80's so I too only replace when needed. The nice thing is now we do have machines with these cycles available.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks. I have never used a lingerie bag... I may just pick one up! I also do not have a "wool wash" cycle on my machine (you can BET my next one WILL have that feature). I DO have a rack that goes inside my dryer that you lie the garment on... Stays in place so the garment does not "tumble" but is exposed to the air.... I admit I have never tried it.


I use the garment bags and they help my tops from stretching out during the spin cycle and then I hang them to dry. I kind of do the same thing as you do on the delicate cycle but haven't tried it on my hand knit items. Since you don't use bags (yet)  don't the sweaters stretch out when you do the rinse and spin?


----------



## AmyKnits

Grandma Laurie said:


> I use the garment bags and they help my tops from stretching out during the spin cycle and then I hang them to dry. I kind of do the same thing as you do on the delicate cycle but haven't tried it on my hand knit items. Since you don't use bags (yet)  don't the sweaters stretch out when you do the rinse and spin?


I AM glad I posted! I have never used those bags and now have them on my shopping list.... I will use them for sweaters, bathing suits, anything that has a button, buckle, etc.!!!!! Thanks EllieRD and Katsch as well..... Cute sweaters EllieRD!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-347689-1.html

After the rinse and spin the sweater has VERY little water left and it weighs no more than when dry... Doesn't stretch at all... And air dries in a few hours.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

seamer45 said:


> Wow, to each his own but the ick factor on soiled undergarments kept in a drawer, washed in the bathroom sink(Where do you brush your teeth?), soiled towel to dry those items. I hope you sanitize the sink after washing soiled undergarments in it.


Try reading a post before you ridecule it.

She said she soaks clothes in the washing machine, _not_ the bathroom sink.

BTW, if you clean something and want to sanitize it, try spraying it with hydrogen peroxide. If you do that, you have to keep it in an opaque container because it decomposes when exposed to oxygen. But the good part is that when you spray it, it kills germs and then while decomposing, turns into water. Good for any sanitizing, but especially good for sanitizing kitchen counters.


----------



## smokinneedles

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you for your comments. I knit for several Moms of litle ones. I use superwash wool because I know that they can get accidentally tossed in with the wash. I ASK recipients of my knitting to hand wash because the items will less likely suffer damage from zippers, getting caught on buttons, etc. when washed in the machine with the "laundry".
> 
> I had three children in 4 years, gained an "add-on" when my eldest was 8 and we now have 7 (children, teens, young adults) in the house..... And a husband who travels during the week. Believe me... I understand very well that there is homework, baseball, Lax, etc. etc. etc.!!!!!! We DO all have our own way... Discussing that I have found that hand washing takes LESS time (for me) than machine washing and drying may be of interest to some......


Gee, given your background and your career that's funny you don't have help.????


----------



## galaxycraft

seamer45 said:


> Wow, to each his own but the ick factor on soiled undergarments kept in a drawer, washed in the bathroom sink(Where do you brush your teeth?), soiled towel to dry those items. I hope you sanitize the sink after washing soiled undergarments in it.





lostarts said:


> *Try reading a post before you ridecule it.
> 
> She said she soaks clothes in the washing machine, not the bathroom sink*.





AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... 😫😩😖. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> *For hand washing lingerie*.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed...
> At the endof the week, *I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower*.
> When I am finished with my shower *I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry*.
> (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! 😖😖😖😖
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......





AmyKnits said:


> Please share your tips/hints for washing with us. I offered how I wash mine and it is clear it doesn't appeal to YOU.... Where do you keep YOUR soiled laundry? I use a drawer instead of a hamper (there is a little cotton bag where I deposit my laundry...not that that makes a difference.). How I sanitize my bathroom is clearly not the point.
> 
> AND I am learning a bit as well...
> *I thought ALL of us hand washed our bras in the sink... This is how my Mother taught me and how I have don't it ever since*.
> Please share your methods as this was the point of the post. I might learn a better way!!!!! To each his own, indeed!


----------



## Ellie RD

Amy, I also use them for bathing suits and things that tangle -- like the ties to my robes. I like to include them with a hand knit gift when I know the recepient won't take offense, but be pleased for making it easier to machine wash items (provided I think that they can be washed that way). I always include a little "care instructions" card with the gift. I used to include one of the labels from the yarn, but for the life of me, I can never remember what those care symbols mean, so I doubt that my non-knitting friends would either.

I have found the bags in the laundry section of Walmart, Target, etc.


----------



## misellen

lostarts said:


> Try reading a post before you ridecule it.
> 
> She said she soaks clothes in the washing machine, _not_ the bathroom sink.
> 
> BTW, if you clean something and want to sanitize it, try spraying it with hydrogen peroxide. If you do that, you have to keep it in an opaque container because it decomposes when exposed to oxygen. But the good part is that when you spray it, it kills germs and then while decomposing, turns into water. Good for any sanitizing, but especially good for sanitizing kitchen counters.


Actually she did say she washes her lingerie in the bathroom sink. But then so do I and pretty much everyone I know.

Most of us just clean our teeth over the sink, not in it.


----------



## AmyKnits

smokinneedles said:


> Gee, given your background and your career that's funny you don't have help.????


Are you volunteering? Lol. The kids are LEARNING to help, but all goes out the window when they are home... Friends in and out... Food being made/eaten 24/7... No "help" I know could ever keep up!!! (Live-in help, maybe... But there is no ROOM!). Lol! I am only working limited hours for 6 weeks of the summer... I wanted to spend time with the kids AND try and make sure the house isn't destroyed!!!!

Four of our brood go back to College in the fall and then the 3 little ones at home are "manageable" and I go back to full time!


----------



## smokinneedles

smokinneedles said:


> Gee, given your background and your career that's funny you don't have help.????


I think you forgot the dog as part of the family.


----------



## AmyKnits

smokinneedles said:


> I think you forgot the dog as part of the family.


Awwww... Shame on me! Yes! TWO of them! 😜😜😜


----------



## JoRae

marilyngf said:


> When I see AmyKnits name come up, I sit and wait to see which one of our KP members is going to jump first. I have been knitting a lot longer than Amy, but I have also learned a lot from her comments and ideas. Keep up the good work Amy, and I do hope you are getting a chuckle out of this too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## IndigoSpinner

misellen said:


> Actually she did say she washes her lingerie in the bathroom sink. But then so do I and pretty much everyone I know.
> 
> Most of us just clean our teeth over the sink, not in it.


Oooops!


----------



## ParkerEliz

WOW I did not expect this to escalate so far...


----------



## IndigoSpinner

ParkerEliz said:


> WOW I did not expect this to escalate so far...


I think it was the second post, which was contentious that set the tone for something adversarial and escalated it all.


----------



## Cdambro

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks. I have never used a lingerie bag... I may just pick one up! I also do not have a "wool wash" cycle on my machine (you can BET my next one WILL have that feature). I DO have a rack that goes inside my dryer that you lie the garment on... Stays in place so the garment does not "tumble" but is exposed to the air.... I admit I have never tried it.


I have never even heard of a dryer rack. Learned another new. It sounds useful. Next dryer needed will have me looking for a rack. Thanks. Lingerie bags are great. You will like using one.


----------



## Cdambro

AmyKnits said:


> I did not realize that all machines did not have a rinse/spin only cycle. That is what I use for knits.
> 
> The good news... I have had several repairmen tell me the fewer gadgets, cycles, options, electronics the better... Less to break/need repair.... The machines will last longer. Makes sense to me.


I have actually gently turned my settings dial through the wash and stopped just at the rinse and it will start there which fills, rinses and spins. Has always worked, however, I don't do it often. Kind of hold my breath that I don't break the machine.  so far, I haven't.


----------



## Nanknit

AmyKnits said:


> That sounds like the reason so many knitters feel it is such a "chore" to hand wash. We now have High Efficiency washers with gentle/delicate/hand wash and even "wool wash" cycles. Yes... The SOAK type washes allow you to soak the item (my choice to use the machine) allow you to just soak the item... YES.... I DO use a little agitation in the sink with my hands and my washer has a ROLL-type cycle (hand wash) that I put on for a few seconds to mix up the wool wash in the machine.
> 
> For what it is worth... I HAVE used my washing machine to HAND wash my knits for a very long time..... This is how I learned to hand wash in the 80's.
> 
> Thanks for your comments... I TRULY would not enjoy the chore of rinsing, wringing and toweling a heavy, wet sweater by hand. I much prefer hand washing in my machine!


YOUR hand washing and MY hand washing are on totally different ends of the spectrum. I use my HANDS to wash, then rinse, then squeeze to get as much of the water out of the garment that I can. YOU on the other hand do a gentle MACHINE rinse and spin......that ISN'T hand washing. MY Mother and Home Economics teacher in high school taught me how to HAND wash, obviously your Mother passed on to you a way of using your WASHING MACHINE but they are NOT the same thing. A bit like calling MACHINE KNITTED garments HAND KNITTED....two totally different things, would you not AGREE?


----------



## vjh1530

misellen said:


> And wise people will stay out of it. LOL


Since starting a ruckus was the whole purpose of posting this topic in the first place, lol! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## vjh1530

And any of you who REALLY believe she has NEVER HEARD of a lingerie bag before today . . . . . I have some bridges to sell you, lol!!

This whole topic was nothing but BAIT. She has posted this same stuff about 20 times in the last year on various other threads, with the same disagreements; the washing procedure just changes a little each time to add or subtract whatever didn't go over so good the last time. It was only done for the sole purpose of targeting the people here who spoke up recently about all the strutting and dictating in the Expensive Yarns topic, with the hope they disagreed with her again so she play the poor pitiful me I'm being picked on again. She puts in just enough misinformation or contradictions in the story to entice people to correct her so she can cry "foul". She doesn't give a hot dmmmm how anyone else washes their bras, knits, dogs, cats, cars. . . . . . . . 

It's nothing but an ugly game.

edited


----------



## Nanknit

vjh1530 said:


> And any of you who REALLY believe she has NEVER HEARD of a lingerie bag . . . . . I have some bridges to sell you, lol!!


 :lol:


----------



## grandmann

This is only my personal opinion, usually I use permanent press cycle, med spin for my better wear. I put them in the dryer for a short time. Then put on hangers. Delicates that aren't put on hangers are put on a towel on my ironing board or hung by a clipper hanger such as bras.


----------



## AmyKnits

Nanknit said:


> YOUR hand washing and MY hand washing are on totally different ends of the spectrum. I use my HANDS to wash, then rinse, then squeeze to get as much of the water out of the garment that I can. YOU on the other hand do a gentle MACHINE rinse and spin......that ISN'T hand washing. MY Mother and Home Economics teacher in high school taught me how to HAND wash, obviously your Mother passed on to you a way of using your WASHING MACHINE but they are NOT the same thing. A bit like calling MACHINE KNITTED garments HAND KNITTED....two totally different things, would you not AGREE?


Thank you for your comments. As I stated... this is the method I use to hand wash my knits.. Maybe not "hand washing" according to YOU, but a quick and easy way to wash knitted items. I appreciate that YOU prefer to use your hands... Another poster stated she does the same. In the end we both end up with a clean sweater!

Whether hand or machine knitted... As long as you are enjoying the process and the end result... It is still knitting to me...


----------



## AmyKnits

vjh1530 said:


> And any of you who REALLY believe she has NEVER HEARD of a lingerie bag before today . . . . . I have some bridges to sell you, lol!!
> 
> This whole topic was nothing but BAIT. She has posted this same stuff about 20 times in the last year on various other threads, with the same disagreements; the washing procedure just changes a little each time to add or subtract whatever didn't go over so good the last time. It was only done for the sole purpose of targeting the people here who spoke up recently about all the strutting and dictating in the Expensive Yarns topic, with the hope they disagreed with her again so she play the poor pitiful me I'm being picked on again. She puts in just enough misinformation or contradictions in the story to entice people to correct her so she can cry "foul". She doesn't give a hot dmmmm how anyone else washes their bras, knits, dogs, cats, cars. . . . . . . .
> 
> It's nothing but an ugly game.
> 
> edited


I said I had never used a lingerie bag... NOT that I have never heard of one!

As for the rest... You have the right to your opinion and your views. You also have the right to choose to avoid topics which are BAIT in your view or go ahead and post nasty and negative comments... Your choice. I, personally choose NOT to participate in "ugly games" but steer clear. (I UNWATCH when topics get ugly.... )

Thank you for your comments and input.


----------



## vjh1530

AmyKnits said:


> I said I had never used a lingerie bag... NOT that I have never heard of one!
> 
> As for the rest... You have the right to your opinion and your views. You also have the right to choose to avoid topics which are BAIT in your view or go ahead and post nasty and negative comments... Your choice. I, personally choose NOT to participate in "ugly games" but steer clear. (I UNWATCH when topics get ugly.... )
> 
> Thank you for your comments and input.


You are so VERY welcome, my dear!


----------



## nanadee

Dear AmyKnits, 
Coming from a family of seven similiar in the age differnces as yours I don't know how you find to post but I'm glad you do!!
Blessings to you and your family.

Thanks for sharing.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## fortunate1

books said:


> Don't have silk lingerie or cashmere sweater, ain't gotta worry. Sorry, I know I'm being hateful, but posts that go on about how she's the same size as she was in high school and that she owes fancy clothes annoys me..... Must be grumpy today....


Does not handwash sweaters, and they are rinsed and on spin cycle in washer,how is that hand washing?? Can you explain that to me,as I am sure others wonder too.


----------



## KroSha

Is anyone really expecting to make some sort of breakthrough here?

I'm gonna paraphrase Einstein:

The difference between <arrogance> and genius is that genius has its limits.

(Einstein's quote is: "The difference between 'stupidity' and genius...".)

😁 😁 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

hmm.. I don't own any silk or cashmere items either - yet. But I did purchase some very nice silk/cashmere/merino blend from Ice yarns a while back with the vague idea of mitts for my female relatives.
I have a front loader with a soak cycle, and never would have thought to use the soak to wash hand wash only items. I have put smaller hand wash only items in my salad spinner to try to spin some of the water out of them.
My bras and camisoles also go in a lingerie bag, in the washer. Bras used to get hung to dry until I started getting acne along the bra band. Now they stay in the bag and get a tumble through the dryer, and the acne has cleared up.


----------



## inishowen

I have read four pages and that is enough. So much bickering over a post about hand washing. I think a lot of old women are jealous of Amy because, by her photo, she's young and attractive.


----------



## Palenque1978

AmyKnits, I found nothing offensive or condescending in your post. In fact, I kept nodding my head in agreement with you as I progress through your posting. You were just saying what YOU do... offering suggestions and why. I don't see any harm or cause for alarm in that. 

But, unfortunately, some chose to think that you were "off base." Well, so be it. 

I don't have silk lingerie, but I do handwash my bras... they last longer. And, I do handwash my handknitted socks.


----------



## Palenque1978

inishowen said:


> I have read four pages and that is enough. So much bickering over a post about hand washing. I think a lot of old women are jealous of Amy because, by her photo, she's young and attractive.


Hear, hear. You are a courageous woman, inishowen. I didn't want the wrath of them coming down on me so I was careful of my posting. Shame on me. But, I for one had or have no problem with Amy's post.


----------



## Palenque1978

Circular Knitter said:


> Now...now ladies. Let's extract the cat claws please.
> Every one has "their own way" of doing things.
> Some find it mind boggling that one would use a microwave to make tea, when others would swear that heating the water on the stove top, and letting the bag steep for odd number of minutes is the ONLY way to make tea.(NO OFFENSE TO THOSE who do it either way).
> With that said...we have to respect other peoples' way of doing things, even if they do not jive with ours.
> 
> For some parents there just aren't enough hours in the day to do EVERYTHING that has to be done, so they have to prioritize. And if that means that my Son of DIL need 1 hour to sit down before dinner to help grands with homework, and another hour after dinner, not to mention the days they have karate, baseball, horseback riding, soccer, school functions. Son works 15 hour days, DIL takes care of business while tending to the youngest 1+ yr old who is teething. Building their house, landscaping their property, helping me when I need them. AND ALL the other stuff that seems to go wrong that has to be fixed on a daily basis!!
> I don't mind that they want durable, machine washable items to be gifted to them.
> AT least I know they will wear them, they can be washed, and worn instead of sitting in a drawer or gift box in back of the closet because they're afraid to get it dirty and have to "HAND WASH" it.
> 
> AGAIN...everyone has their own way of doing things, and we must respect that.


Well stated, Circular Knitter. Thank you.


----------



## Palenque1978

lostarts said:


> I think it was the second post, which was contentious that set the tone for something adversarial and escalated it all.


I agree.


----------



## Ginka

Jeez did someone get up on the wrong side of the bed .....poor Amy shes always been so helpful on here and just stating what she does ....


----------



## chrisjac

Laundry, laundry, laundry! I'm lucky if I can get it from the washer to the dryer on the same day. Yes, I'm the one you're quoting "New mothers don't have time to wash...."
And, please, I don't need all the personal details of "laundry". I take care of my personals and I don't do "giggle,giggle"


----------



## JoyceinNC

I check the labels on the yarn very carefully and follow the instructions. If a yarn is OK to machine wash, I place it in a lingerie (mesh type) bag and wash on delicate cycle. The lingerie bag keeps the piece from being tortured during the wash and spin cycles. Again, depending on the label instructions, I often carefully place these items on towels to dry. The only yarns I machine wash AND dry are the acrylics.

You are probably right, hand washing really does extend the life of our hand knit (and machine knit by the way), sometimes there just isn't time for that, or the piece is so dirty (like a baby afghan that has been pooped on) that it really needs machine washing and drying.

I use acrylics for baby items just out of consideration for the mom. If she has time for hand washing, great. But if not, I don't want her to worry about tossing it in the washer with the rest of the baby's things.


----------



## JoyceinNC

AmyKnits said:


> Wow! I guess grumpy is right. I accept your apology as I have " days" as well.....BTW... Most girls stop growing in their teens... I wore a medium then and still do now... Should I HAVE shrunken by now or gotten larger?!!?!!?!? I don't get this...... The point is the sweaters are still like new after 30 years.... Not what size I was in HS or what size I am now.......


I didn't stop growing until I was 21 or 22 years old. Then, after having a 10 lb. 3 oz. baby, my body was completely different. Wider hips, wider rib cage, and wider feet. Plus all the extra skin that never goes completely away....I know only 1 or 2 women who are the same size as they were in high school, and they have gone to extremes to achieve this. Then there are changes when you reach menopause and the effects of arthritis. I refuse to feel bad about these changes, that I have "failed" in some way. I just keep going.


----------



## AmyKnits

Palenque1978.... I re-read my post and realized I omitted the REASON for sharing how I wash my lingerie... Because I wash my hand-knitted or store bought wool socks WITH my lingerie... I don't bother to do a separate load on gentle or even soak, rinse and spin because it's just as easy to do the small (hand knitted socks) items in the sink.

"I don't have silk lingerie, but I do handwash my bras... they last longer. And, I do handwash my handknitted socks."


----------



## pebblecreek

Amy, was it on your site that I saw you post how you can use a fabric softener for blocking purposes? I wanted to try it and I can't find it, can you repost it? Thanks


----------



## Jacktana

Most excellent! Thanks for this, Amy.



AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... 😫😩😖. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! 😖😖😖😖
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


----------



## knitbreak

marilyngf said:


> When I see AmyKnits name come up, I sit and wait to see which one of our KP members is going to jump first. I have been knitting a lot longer than Amy, but I have also learned a lot from her comments and ideas. Keep up the good work Amy, and I do hope you are getting a chuckle out of this too.


Thank you! I ditto everything you posted. Give Amy a break! Learned much from her posts,just as I have from many here. Now I'm going to hand wash my dishes.


----------



## AmyKnits

lostarts said:


> I think this was offered more in an it's-easier-than-you-think spirit.
> 
> I got the feeling that she wasn't insisting you have to do this, just that it's easier than you think, and it's one more way to do something.
> 
> When I taught trainees art, I always showed them 3 or more different ways to do something. I told them that they'd find various degrees of ease in doing the different ways and there would probably be one way that was easier for them, and it might not be the way that was easiest for me.
> 
> I thought this was very interesting.


This was exactly my intent with this post... To explain to knitters that it needn't be so daunting and time consuming to "hand wash" your knitted items. If you don't feel it is REALLY HAND washing.....if you choose to soak, rinse and spin in a machine as I do.... . That is fine. If you prefer to HAND rinse, wring and towel dry... That is also an option. If you choose to take your woolens down to the stream and wash them on some rocks... That is your choice.

I was simply offering a simple and quick alternative to make washing knits easier. I never said that my way was the RIGHT or ONLY way. I offered others to join the discussion and have taken away several tips/hints to use and try myself.

I have said this in the past but it bears repeating.... I do not crochet, so I rarely click on posts that discuss/show photos of crochet because it does not interest me. I will never understand why some feel the need to click on and reply to posts with such hostility and negativity.... It would never occur to me (I was not raised that way) to open a post about crochet and make negative comments about what was being discussed.... ESPECIALLY if I considered it to be BAIT.... Why would I TAKE the bait?!?!?!

If you don't wish to discuss laundry.... Perhaps it would be wiser to click on another topic instead of ANNOUNCING you don't wish to discuss washing your knits?!?!? I'm just suggesting.... I don't post on crochet topics that I "don't want to discuss crochet"... I move on to topics that DO interest me.

We cannot control what others post, so I must deal with the (thank goodness small) little group of individuals who post (ONLY AFTER ME and usually immediately as with this post) SOLEY to be negative and nasty.... The more they post as they have here... The more members recognize who they are.....I'm still here and posting as always, so it clearly doesn't bother ME... Please don't let the nasty posters deter any of you!


----------



## carmicv

I rarely use my dryer except when it rains a week and I need clothes. I dry handknits on towels. Socks I hand over the grab bars in shower.


----------



## inishowen

I have learned something from this post. I sometimes hand wash small things and then hang them outside on the clothes line. The weight of the moisture can stretch them a little. From now on I'll dry them on towels.


----------



## betsyknit

AmyKnits said:


> Wow! I guess grumpy is right. I accept your apology as I have " days" as well.....BTW... Most girls stop growing in their teens... I wore a medium then and still do now... Should I HAVE shrunken by now or gotten larger?!!?!!?!? I don't get this...... The point is the sweaters are still like new after 30 years.... Not what size I was in HS or what size I am now.......


"Most girls stop growing in their teens......" Is that what you tell your patients.......? I know as physicians we need to be telling/teaching people to eat smart and exercise/be active but to tell a woman (after child bearing/breast feeding/hormonal changes/life, etc) that her body is going to be the same/stop growing after she gets past the age of 19 is just wrong on several levels. And I know this site is supposed to be about knitting and everyone on here knows you are an excellent knitter and full of knowledge but you throw these nuggets out there fairly often. This one just got me so had to question you about it and your motivation for saying it.


----------



## AmyKnits

betsyknit said:


> "Most girls stop growing in their teens......" Is that what you tell your patients.......? I know as physicians we need to be telling/teaching people to eat smart and exercise/be active but to tell a woman (after child bearing/breast feeding/hormonal changes/life, etc) that her body is going to be the same/stop growing after she gets past the age of 19 is just wrong on several levels. And I know this site is supposed to be about knitting and everyone on here knows you are an excellent knitter and full of knowledge but you throw these nuggets out there fairly often. This one just got me so had to question you about it and your motivation for saying it.


Yes. MOST girls are fully grown in their teens. This was a reply to a comment a knitter asked on a knitting website when I stated with proper care... I still have sweaters from HS that are still looking like brand new. That is a fact... I did not say that EVERYONE should or will be the same size the rest of their lives.... That there are many factors during the course of one's lifetime/health/situations that effect their size/shape/weight.... YOU did.

These people are not my patients. I am under no obligation (nor have any interest in) to "lecture them" or "educate them" on their bodies, how they should be exercising and eating healthy as well as the physical changes that may or may not effect their individual bodies at any given time throughout their lives.

I can only IMAGINE the backlash if I chose to discuss healthy eating and exercise on KP... Considering the nastiness when i discuss hand washing knitted sweaters! IF YOU choose to go there, be my guest.

I choose to leave the medical advice for my patients who have come to my office, shared their medical history with me and I can discuss their case/questions/concerns on an individual basis and taking into consideration their age, health history, labs, etc.

I am here to discuss knitting and knitting related topics.... Not to offer (unsolicited) medical advice and information.


----------



## 1953knitter

Wow, what a can of worms this has turned into to. I find your post useful, you are why I use linen or linen/cotton for my dish clothes. I also hand wash my cashmere sweaters (bought on sale) & anything else that is recommended for hand wash. I have a front load washer, so I use my laundry room sink & dry on a white towel on a flat surface. As for wrapping lingerie in your towel - what is the big deal? The towel started out clean, she's had a shower-so she's clean-the towel is just a little damp with clean water?!?!?!?

Some of the people on this site have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## clavettek

I use the hand wash setting on my washer. Have cervical neck damage, pins and needle in my face and down my arm. Then I use my wooden drying rack.


----------



## ElyseKnox

While she may have not shared the information with the same 'tone' as another might, what I see is just that, and not arrogance or trying to elevate herself.

The subject IS hand washing. Generally speaking it IS more delicate things such as silk and more fragile knits that are what are considered to be 'hand wash only items.' Recounting that the method she suggests is gentle enough that she can still wear items handled that way after a long period of time is endorsement (and proof of the desirability?) for the method.

She also does talk about how she uses a machine for some items.

We are a group who share all kinds of opinions about methods, materials, pets, politics etc., etc., etc. Might we not choose civility over condemnation? Most things can be understood more than one way and that is particularly true when the comment is written and we have no body language or tone of voice to add to our understanding.



mopgenorth said:


> What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


----------



## AmyKnits

carmicv said:


> I rarely use my dryer except when it rains a week and I need clothes. I dry handknits on towels. Socks I hand over the grab bars in shower.


Me too... I love the fresh smell and since we are a VERY tall family.... I cannot afford a millimeter of shrinking, so my clothes get hung. I don't enjoy the crunchy towels so much, though! 😖😥😖😥. I DO take them off the line and toss in the dryer if I have time.


----------



## amoamarone

Oh my! Lots of thin skin this morning.


----------



## ElyseKnox

Many new machines have a setting they LABEL as 'hand wash.' That term has become a bit like 'Kleenex'--something that started out meaning just one brand and has now passed over into being any kind of paper tissue. To insist that 'hand wash' has to be done without the use of any mechanization is, at least to my way of thinking, is splitting hairs.



MaggiMoonwytch said:


> So basically you are machine washing your knitwear, just for less time. You can CALL it handwashing but it's clearly not. You can call a dog a cat but that doesn't make it a feline domesticus.


----------



## ElyseKnox

Why on earth would you make such an accusation? Do you know something about her mind and heart not included in the post?



vjh1530 said:


> Since starting a ruckus was the whole purpose of posting this topic in the first place, lol! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## gardening pat

There was me thinking that this site only had nice people on it. You have proved me wrong. If it gives you pleasure to be so nasty to other people please carry on BUT I will not carry on with this site if I see such an out burst from such silly women again.
Just please tell me, what do you get from being so nasty?


----------



## 1953knitter

You can still wear things from high school -Congratulations! If I were the same size as I was 45 years ago I'd let people know. I am 62 & by my calculations, I'm the average of most people on this site. Sure hope I don't become as "knit picking" & as judgemental as some of the people on this site. I'm reading this in the morning & a few of the ladies need to go back to bed & try getting up on the other side and or find something better to do than ridicule you.


----------



## AmyKnits

I am off to work. I sincerely hope that a friendly discussion will continue today for those that are interested. 

Have a great day!


----------



## AmyKnits

lindaspinney said:


> You can still wear things from high school -Congratulations! If I were the same size as I was 45 years ago I'd let people know. I am 62 & by my calculations, I'm the average of most people on this site. Sure hope I don't become as "knit picking" & as judgemental as some of the people on this site. I'm reading this in the morning & a few of the ladies need to go back to bed & try getting up on the other side and or find something better to do than ridicule you.


Thank you. My SIZE was clearly NOT the point, BTW... The fact that (I believe as a result of proper care) my knits have lasted 30 years and I can still wear them as they look brand new (the topic IS washing knits!). ONE poster chose to "decide" the point I was making was something other than what I STATED it was. :roll: :roll:

Have a great day!


----------



## BaraKiss

AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... 😫😩😖. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! 😖😖😖😖
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


Wait a sec! You've contradicted yourself. You are actually using your washing machine (but not the dryer). Nothing wrong with doing that, it apparently works for you.

As far as the rolling in a towel and stepping on it thing - a sweater holds more water when it is washed by hand (not being spun in the washer) and sometimes it is hard to squeeze it as much as it needs (think arthritic hands, for example) so stepping on it does the job.


----------



## debsu

Thank you for your thoughts--I was not offended,you just stated YOUR way of doing certain things! I don't understand why folks don't just live and let live! If anyone out there has a way that suits you, great, do it, but let's stop bashing others for telling us about their way! EVERYONE has the same right to tell of their way of doing the same things. This is supposed to a fun, knowledgeable forum, not a battleground.


AmyKnits said:


> "This forum is for sharing, discussing and exploring various methods, techniques and brainstorms. If an idea is shared that conflicts or contradicts with a method you prefer a personal attack is not needed. To respond just write out your own experience. If you feel the need to 'defend' yourself from someone's method of washing clothes then washing clothes is not the problem.
> This is like riding in the car on vacation with my kids."
> 
> Thank you. My Mother taught me how to hand wash AND taught me "If you don't have anything nice to say (or constructive to add).....Don't say anything"...... I realize not everyone was raised the same way.
> 
> The kids in the car are trapped there... Unlike the Internet where you can just click off a comment you don't like! :roll: :roll:


----------



## marthalj

To get back to the original topic. I have found that washing some of my superwash socks caused them to felt. Had to give my favorite socks to my DDIL as they no longer fit me.  
I have a fairly new washer with delicate and hand-wash/wool settings. I have been afraid to use them,but after reading some of the comments that is what I am going to try. 
Thanks, Amy, for the ideas.


----------



## jeancjs

Thanks Amyknits for your great ideas and comments. Will certainly use your methods!!


----------



## soneka

Amy definitely did not deserve that harsh 'backlash'. She knits beautifully and is bound to have something of value to say about knitting, washing her knits, etc. It may or may not work for all of us, but I personally am open to suggestions. Rare is the person who KNOWS IT ALL. I am not one of those people and I listen.


----------



## jobikki

AmyKnits said:


> Yes. MOST girls are fully grown in their teens. This was a reply to a comment a knitter asked on a knitting website when I stated with proper care... I still have sweaters from HS that are still looking like brand new. That is a fact... I did not say that EVERYONE should or will be the same size the rest of their lives.... That there are many factors during the course of one's lifetime/health/situations that effect their size/shape/weight.... YOU did.
> 
> These people are not my patients. I am under no obligation (nor have any interest in) to "lecture them" or "educate them" on their bodies, how they should be exercising and eating healthy as well as the physical changes that may or may not effect their individual bodies at any given time throughout their lives.
> 
> I can only IMAGINE the backlash if I chose to discuss healthy eating and exercise on KP... Considering the nastiness when i discuss hand washing knitted sweaters! IF YOU choose to go there, be my guest.
> 
> I choose to leave the medical advice for my patients who have come to my office, shared their medical history with me and I can discuss their case/questions/concerns on an individual basis and taking into consideration their age, health history, labs, etc.
> 
> I am here to discuss knitting and knitting related topics.... Not to offer (unsolicited) medical advice and information.


Are you a physician, Amy? I thought that you only worked at a physician's office. What is this talk about patients?


----------



## chrisjac

Good luck getting an answer.



jobikki said:


> Are you a physician, Amy? I thought that you only worked at a physician's office. What is this talk about patients?


----------



## Tashi

To everyone , enjoy your cleanhandknits, whichever way you get them cleaned.... I think to preserve a handmade garment is a fantastic aim. I also enjoy hand washing special garments. I also think it saves on water, which is a big issue for us here.


----------



## finkelb

jobikki said:


> Are you a physician, Amy? I thought that you only worked at a physician's office. What is this talk about patients?


Amy is a gynecologist, I believe; if not, definitely a physician.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

gr8 said:


> Any woolen knit or crocheted garment; any garment I'm in the process of conserving, any really good garment I wash by hand. I don't have a machine I can set to 'spin only' so I (usually) put these between two folded towels and press on them to get a lot of water out - usually by stepping on them. "Everyday" or casual garments that are handmade knitted or crocheted of acrylic yarn or preshrunk cotton, cotton/blend, etc. I wash in the machine but I put them into a garment bags (some call them lingerie bags)so they won't caught in other clothing and stretched out. I also wash my store bought cotton socks in a lingerie bag just to keep them all together as I clothe-pin them to clothes hanger to dry them. That's just my way - I find my socks last longer without going into the drier.
> 
> This forum is for sharing, discussing and exploring various methods, techniques and brainstorms. If an idea is shared that conflicts or contradicts with a method you prefer a personal attack is not needed. To respond just write out your own experience. If you feel the need to 'defend' yourself from someone's method of washing clothes then washing clothes is not the problem.
> This is like riding in the car on vacation with my kids.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1953knitter

Regardless, if Amy is a physician, a physician's assistant, the office receptionist or she files the insurance claims, office patients are still her patients. Amy has been put under the microscope today for comments that do not make a difference one way or the other.


----------



## galaxycraft

finkelb said:


> Amy is a gynecologist, I believe; if not, definitely a physician.


Working in an OB/GYN clinic can be any one of a multitude of positions.
Receptionist and billing clerk comes to mind.
Working in an OB/GYN clinic does not constitute being a physician; gynecologist or otherwise.


----------



## 1953knitter

"Good luck on getting a reply"? Again another unnecessary comment. As Amy stated she has gone to work & no one will be getting a reply from her for several hours, if then. 

Perhaps more people on this site need a job to go to-so they can have something productive to do with their day.

I've got to go get ready & leave for work. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Tashi

Knit ladies, knit!


----------



## MartiG

lpool23 said:


> Hard to believe some of these comments are really from adults! Such nastiness over hand washing!


Thank you for saying this as I was just about to write it. Many discussions from Amy about things are helpful and informative. So many have thanked her for instructive hints on sock making and her very popular poncho. Where are those people to her defense from the people who sound a little jealous in my opinion. Wow, to take the time to rant about someone putting forth suggestions about hand washing............ Amy, good for you for taking the time to care for things that you wish to preserve. There are items for which I wish I had done this. Thanks also for reminding me that my washer has a hand wash cycle. I actually hate hand washing because it makes a mess in my shallow bathroom sink and actually forgot that my washer in this setting would do the same job. For those that make remarks when someone says they have cashmere or silk, who cares. It sounded instructive to me, not showing off. I always find it truly interesting in life how differently each person perceives a message. There are some on KP who are terse and impatient when someone asks a question and others that are simply the sweetest, most sharing of their knowledge in such kind and helpful ways which encouraged my pursuit of knitting. Read the people you like and pass over the people who are negative is how I utilize KP. That's just my way, not suggesting how anyone else should utilize KP. To pile on with such hostility was kind of surprising and unpleasant to me. As a former teacher it struck a nerve because I saw kids do it to each other too often.


----------



## Gram47

Gee, Amy, sorry for all the nasty backlash. I though your advice was helpful. The only thing I usually hand wash is my bathing suit, which is many times larger than my high school days unfortunately. Our washing machine actually as a hand washing cycle which is something for all to consider when one is needed. That was something I was surprised to see. Thanks for all your helpful advice over the years.


----------



## grandmann

AmyKnits said:


> Wow! I guess grumpy is right. I accept your apology as I have " days" as well.....BTW... Most girls stop growing in their teens... I wore a medium then and still do now... Should I HAVE shrunken by now or gotten larger?!!?!!?!? I don't get this...... The point is the sweaters are still like new after 30 years.... Not what size I was in HS or what size I am now.......


Amy, I give you a lot of credit after having 7 children and now expecting again for keeping your figure. Whatever you are doing I wish more would have the Secret. Unfortunately with everyone of my pregnancy I gain weight and never lost it.

I can see where you are a very good and caring Mother. You always are willing to give some good advice. I think most of us on KP find your threads very interesting. The ones who want to ridicule can stay off. Knitting Paradise is suppose to be a friendly forum sharing our ideas. Not a backstabber.


----------



## tmvasquez

mopgenorth said:


> What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


This response was uncalled for. I saw nothing in the original comment that was pushy or condescending. You need to have another cup of coffee sweetie. I understand both sides. I was a working mom who thought hand washing items was a pain and I am now retired and would only hand was my fine knits. Whatever works.


----------



## pretzelzy

mopgenorth said:


> What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


Wow! What are you so angry about?


----------



## books

pretzelzy said:


> Wow! What are you so angry about?


There's a history behind the OP and this poster. Some people just don't get along. My responses were aimed at a previous thread that blew up last week about how ANYONE can afford luxury yarns if they are willing to do the work of shopping around and combining coupons, etc. Now, she's going on about silk and cashmere like EVERYBODY owns this. Obviously, she has a WAY better lifestyle than most on here. I guess I was just easily annoyed yesterday, because I usually don't lash out like I did, but my husband and I have had a very hard decade and when I see people BRAGGING about all this luxury stuff, it annoys me. I know when the OP gets home from work, she's going to respond to this and I guess I have to prepare, but that's my explanation. (No, it is not an apology.)


----------



## JTM

AmyKnits said:


> I absolutely use my washer and dryer for washing clothes... I also use it for hand washing my knits!!


By definition uisng the washing machine for "hand" washing...is still using the washing machine to wash your "delicate" items.

I do use the washing machine and often the dryer (but not for my hand knit socks/gloves/boot cuffs/sweaters...they lay flat to dry). I have clothing that I owned since I was still in my teens and they have been washed and dried by machine for those years (now 71) and believe it or not, they still look great. I do wash those hand knits in a lingerie bag (zipped closed).
When I "hand" wash any items... I use my hands, strange as that may sound.


----------



## galaxycraft

books said:


> There's a history behind the OP and this poster. Some people just don't get along. My responses were aimed at a previous thread that blew up last week about how ANYONE can afford luxury yarns if they are willing to do the work of shopping around and combining coupons, etc. Now, she's going on about silk and cashmere like EVERYBODY owns this. Obviously, she has a WAY better lifestyle than most on here. I guess I was just easily annoyed yesterday, because I usually don't lash out like I did, but my husband and I have had a very hard decade and when I see people BRAGGING about all this luxury stuff, it annoys me. I know when the OP gets home from work, she's going to respond to this and I guess I have to prepare, but that's my explanation. (No, it is not an apology.)


And we CAN buy the "luxury" yarns if our priorities were set correctly.
And - "I don't believe it is a matter of budget... Just choice" :roll:


----------



## carrottop71

AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... 😫😩😖. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! 😖😖😖😖
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


Amy I like your style and don't find it abrasive in any way. You tell it the way you feel. I don't take it as an attack on me because I am a strong woman that will do things my way, but I might consider yours also. Thanks for sharing. You were not preaching. I don't have lacy frilly little things to hand wash. My bra's are the sturdy over the shoulder boulder holders and if they go bad I just buy more. Nothing pretty enough to fuss over. On the other hand I hand wash my knits all but the socks and one sweater that is acrylic and really does do better in the washer and dryer. Amy, you are attractive, smart and I like you and I never get offended by your posts.


----------



## nankat

I have actually read all 9 pages prior to posting.

I too use a lingerie bag for "hand wash" knits and other garments. There are pretty large sized ones available. Also I have a front loading machine. In the spin cycle they do not "torque" and twist clothing the way top loaders do. I have not had a disaster as yet.

I also have a tray for my dryer and have never used it. I think I know where it is.

When reading postings as well as when reading texts we have to remember that the author is thinking in his or her head with intonation, expression. This is not translated into the written word. Teens get into all sorts of trouble and I have friends who also misinterpret what is printed because they are using a 'different tone of voice'.

It is only knitting. It is only washing.
If you don't like a poster..then don't read them and become aggravated.

OHM............


----------



## maggie20736

I have always used my washing machine to soak my hand washables. Once I switched out to a front loader it is not as simple as a top loader-I am going to back to a top loader with a knob so I can better control the soak/spin cycles. I wish I'd kept my old washer for felting!! Of course I've got to wait until I need a new washer and my husband can fix about anything...


----------



## maggie20736

pretzelzy said:


> Wow! What are you so angry about?


What a meanie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits

Thank you for the compliment Nancylynn... and for the sound advice... I have chosen to take it to heart!!


Amy: Don't get pulled down to their level.
It is not just worth it.
You are a lady and stay that way!

Nancylynn1946


----------



## Katsch

Tashi said:


> Knit ladies, knit!


Haha


----------



## nanad

STOP_STOP_STOP- all this bickering, I know this site is not made up of teenage girls but that's what it sounds like. We all should know better, Amy has been a long time member here and has helped many-lets show a little respect for each other as adults-why must some members just have to remark on someone else's advice, if you don't agree just skip over it,and go to the next subject. It does not make the other members feel good when these arguments continue and I don't know why anyone would want to start there day like this-Be happy -be nice there is enough bad things going on in the world without having to start such minor arguments here-nanad


----------



## carmenl

Cdambro said:


> I have never even heard of a dryer rack. Learned another new. It sounds useful. Next dryer needed will have me looking for a rack. Thanks. Lingerie bags are great. You will like using one.


A lesson I learned the hard way, safety pin the bag shut. I washed a skein of Red heart to soften it. The bag unzipped. I spent way too much time untangling it.


----------



## carmenl

carmenl said:


> A lesson I learned the hard way, safety pin the bag shut. I washed a skein of Red heart to soften it. The bag unzipped. I spent way too much time untangling it.


Oops, the yarn, not the bag.


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Amy: Don't get pulled down to their level.
It is not just worth it.
You are a lady and stay that way!


----------



## Ryssamac

Wow. I am stunned by some of these responses. Bring to mind what my mother told me when I was young. "If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all." I believe she was simply passing along helpful ways of saving time, tips for soaking items, drying suggestions, etch. To blatantly attack someone like some of you are doing is simply appalling. This site is for help and camaraderie.
If this is the first day someone has looked at or joined this sight I hope you give us a second chance. There are very nice and extremely helpful people on this site. Please do not judge us all based on the vitriol and hate expressed by some of these that responded in such a hateful manner.

And to the original post: Thank you for the suggestions. I'm sorry you were subjected to such childish and hateful behavior.


----------



## WendyMargaret

Thank you AmyKnits for your post. I too handwash my knits. I labored joyfully over them making them and I love to care for them. Even my husband's socks. I lead a very busy life but soaking knits can be done as you point out while performing some other task. My early knitting efforts are still in excellent condition after 35 years.


----------



## Hot Grandma

Thank you AmyKnits for that information. I found it very helpful. I handwash quite a few things but hadn't thought about doing it the way you describe.


----------



## Louette

AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Just forget trying Amy. I'm with you. I prefer the better yarns and if I like them I will but them. It doesn't matter the price. If I were unable to buy the yarn I like I would not stop knitting I'd just settle for a less expensive yarn. I totally understand where you're coming from.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... 😫😩😖. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! 😖😖😖😖
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


----------



## Louette

AmyKnits said:


> I have not walked a single step in your shoes, nor have you mine... That is neither here nor there.
> 
> You can use a fresh towel if you wish... These are MY OWN panties that I have washed and I use the towel that I dried MYSELF off AFTER I was clean... You can certainly use a fresh towel when hand washing....
> 
> I don't know anyone who sits and waits for the washer to finish... I sure dont... Did I SAY I do?!?!?? You COULD knit while you wait!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carmenl

AmyKnits said:


> This was exactly my intent with this post... To explain to knitters that it needn't be so daunting and time consuming to "hand wash" your knitted items. If you don't feel it is REALLY HAND washing.....if you choose to soak, rinse and spin in a machine as I do.... . That is fine. If you prefer to HAND rinse, wring and towel dry... That is also an option. If you choose to take your woolens down to the stream and wash them on some rocks... That is your choice.
> 
> I was simply offering a simple and quick alternative to make washing knits easier. I never said that my way was the RIGHT or ONLY way. I offered others to join the discussion and have taken away several tips/hints to use and try myself.
> 
> I have said this in the past but it bears repeating.... I do not crochet, so I rarely click on posts that discuss/show photos of crochet because it does not interest me. I will never understand why some feel the need to click on and reply to posts with such hostility and negativity.... It would never occur to me (I was not raised that way) to open a post about crochet and make negative comments about what was being discussed.... ESPECIALLY if I considered it to be BAIT.... Why would I TAKE the bait?!?!?!
> 
> If you don't wish to discuss laundry.... Perhaps it would be wiser to click on another topic instead of ANNOUNCING you don't wish to discuss washing your knits?!?!? I'm just suggesting.... I don't post on crochet topics that I "don't want to discuss crochet"... I move on to topics that DO interest me.
> 
> We cannot control what others post, so I must deal with the (thank goodness small) little group of individuals who post (ONLY AFTER ME and usually immediately as with this post) SOLEY to be negative and nasty.... The more they post as they have here... The more members recognize who they are.....I'm still here and posting as always, so it clearly doesn't bother ME... Please don't let the nasty posters deter any of you!


I wonder if they don't realize what a reputation they have among the people on this site who have a little common sense. No matter what you post they are right there with their snarky remarks. Most see them for what they are. You are far more gracious than I would be.


----------



## Redhatchris

I found the original post by AmyKnits very helpful, as I have practically ruined newly knitted items by putting them thru washer/dryer. I never knew...Now I Do, thank you.
Hope I don't grow up to be a grumpy old woman...


----------



## finkelb

I'm astounded by the several cranky and downright insulting responses to what seemed an informative and innocuous post. Some of you ladies need a "time out".

Seriously, if a particular member's posts routinely inflame your sensibilities, DON"T READ THEM!!! Just allow the rest of us to do so without being bombarded by all the hateful vitriol.


----------



## carmicv

I found your posting very helpful Amy. I didn't know about the hand wash cycle. I will check it out when home from work. Like you, nothing is nicer than drying in the fresh air. I am fortunate to have a yard with a large clothes line.


----------



## bostonbean2

carmenl said:


> A lesson I learned the hard way, safety pin the bag shut. I washed a skein of Red heart to soften it. The bag unzipped. I spent way too much time untangling it.


Really, really good tip. A lesson I learned when felting and didn't safety pin the bag.


----------



## WendyMargaret

Thank you AmyKnits for your post. I too handwash my knits. I labored joyfully over them making them and I love to care for them. Even my husband's socks. I lead a very busy life but soaking knits can be done as you point out while performing some other task. My early knitting efforts are still in excellent condition after 35 years.


----------



## missyern

The advice was good. What we resent is the attitude. Don't get her started on blocking.


----------



## NeetaKnits

Not to show off - but, most of today's washers have hand wash cycle in them - we moved 5 years ago and bought a washer that had one too, without even looking for it. So, I use this setting for all hand washable clothing. But, ones I knit, I too am scared of washing in the washer and drying does not help me. Even when I machine wash and dry what has such instructions, I see all the flaws of my knitting. However, when I hand wash or wet as needed, dry flat on towels, I can stretch and block to eliminate or hide the imperfections like uneven knitting. So, whatever works for each of us! This is my way.


----------



## inishowen

grandmann said:


> Amy, I give you a lot of credit after having 7 children and now expecting again for keeping your figure. Whatever you are doing I wish more would have the Secret. Unfortunately with everyone of my pregnancy I gain weight and never lost it.
> 
> I can see where you are a very good and caring Mother. You always are willing to give some good advice. I think most of us on KP find your threads very interesting. The ones who want to ridicule can stay off. Knitting Paradise is suppose to be a friendly forum sharing our ideas. Not a backstabber.


I don't think Amy has seven children. Maybe you're getting mixed up with someone else.


----------



## Ginka

I do the same ....it just makes sense to let it spin in the machine to dry quicker...only my opinion !


----------



## Ginka

Ladies ......... ladies.....quit the bitchin and get some knitting done ...jeez!


----------



## wonmon

Yup...not much more effort than washing by machine....I just soak, drain water from sink and lay flat to dry....and yes washing by hand keeps it looking new and shiny.


----------



## ouijian

Dare I say that I hand wash my knitted items? Once I knitted a baby blanket out of Debbie Bliss Cashmerino and when I handed it over to the parents of the newborn, the husband said, oh my brother had one just like this. He used it as a Superman cape for years. Then he noticed the look of horror on my face. From then on, I knitted baby blankets with the toughest yet softest yarn I could find. 

I tend to all my clothes in the washer and hang out all my linen clothes and store-bought knit clothes after a very quick spin in the dryer to eliminate the wrinkles. I never put my denim pants in the dryer. Being tall and long-legged, it just wasn't practical for me to keep buying new pants. Then, a bra salesperson told me once, the quickest way to destroy the elastic in your bras is to put them in the dryer, so my undies do not go in the dryer either. Laundry day for me is quite a challenge, but this is how I choose to spend my time. I keep my clothes looking fresh for years. Judge me for it, I don't care.

I've always been particular about my clothes. As Amy mentions, it's a matter of what's important to you. My grandmother was a professional seamstress and we had beautiful clothes when we were growing up, though we were by no means wealthy. She made herself knock-off Chanel suits that were just stunning. I wore a wool jumper she made me when I was in eighth grade all the way into my mid 30's. Generally, my grandmother would sew clothes for us and my mom would knit and crochet sweaters. The skirts and jumpers went to the cleaners and the sweaters were hand washed. 

Yes, my two sisters and I not only did not grow after grade school but stayed the same height and weight all the way through our late 40's. We were actually made fun of back then for not being feminine enough. Funny how things change over time.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Katsch said:


> Oh boy, the ruckus has started.


 I agree. Such miserable people who cannot appreciate someones way of doing something without being nasty. You poor things.


----------



## LillyP

Thanks Amy for the tips, it certainly makes sense and it is nice to have the clothes we love and put so much time and effort into last. I used to save my hand wash items till I had a few to do but now I treat most of my clothes gently. 

I don't want to hear any high horse attitudes, its what I choose to do. 
I am shaken by the comments on this subject and have been on others as well. She never said that anyone was fat , ugly, lazy, cheap etc, etc, etc. 
I read lots of comments of how our knitting is not appreciated or taken care of the way you think it should be and when Amy posted HER WAY of doing HER laundry the outcry was astounding, Shame
I do not believe this is a group I will be staying with any longer


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

books said:


> There's a history behind the OP and this poster. Some people just don't get along. My responses were aimed at a previous thread that blew up last week about how ANYONE can afford luxury yarns if they are willing to do the work of shopping around and combining coupons, etc. Now, she's going on about silk and cashmere like EVERYBODY owns this. Obviously, she has a WAY better lifestyle than most on here. I guess I was just easily annoyed yesterday, because I usually don't lash out like I did, but my husband and I have had a very hard decade and when I see people BRAGGING about all this luxury stuff, it annoys me. I know when the OP gets home from work, she's going to respond to this and I guess I have to prepare, but that's my explanation. (No, it is not an apology.)


Try letting go of these feelings and move on. Reading what your Avatar states is something you might want to read . Courage comes in many ways.


----------



## Montana Gramma

ouijian said:


> Dare I say that I hand wash my knitted items? Once I knitted a baby blanket out of Debbie Bliss Cashmerino and when I handed it over to the parents of the newborn, the husband said, oh my brother had one just like this. He used it as a Superman cape for years. Then he noticed the look of horror on my face. From then on, I knitted baby blankets with the toughest yet softest yarn I could find.
> 
> I tend to all my clothes in the washer and hang out all my linen clothes and store-bought knit clothes after a very quick spin in the dryer to eliminate the wrinkles. I never put my denim pants in the dryer. Being tall and long-legged, it just wasn't practical for me to keep buying new pants. Then, a bra salesperson told me once, the quickest way to destroy the elastic in your bras is to put them in the dryer, so my undies do not go in the dryer either. Laundry day for me is quite a challenge, but this is how I choose to spend my time. I keep my clothes looking fresh for years. Judge me for it, I don't care.
> 
> I've always been particular about my clothes. As Amy mentions, it's a matter of what's important to you. My grandmother was a professional seamstress and we had beautiful clothes when we were growing up, though we were by no means wealthy. She made herself knock-off Chanel suits that were just stunning. I wore a wool jumper she made me when I was in eighth grade all the way into my mid 30's. Generally, my grandmother would sew clothes for us and my mom would knit and crochet sweaters. The skirts and jumpers went to the cleaners and the sweaters were hand washed.
> 
> Yes, my two sisters and I not only did not grow after grade school but stayed the same height and weight all the way through our late 40's. We were actually made fun of back then for not being feminine enough. Funny how things change over time.


I never grew taller after 7 th grade, I grew wider a few years ago!


----------



## GardenGirl

While Amy MAY have had or currently has more "economic advantages" than some others here is not my concern. There will always be people richer, smarter, younger, prettier,with better jobs, nicer homes, and, yes, who KNIT BETTER, too! Get over it,people. JEALOUSY is unbecoming. My knitted hat is off to Amy! She does not ELEVATE herself, but rather takes the HIGH road when the trolls comes out from under their bridges to splash mud on her!


----------



## chrisjac

Seriously?



GardenGirl said:


> While Amy MAY have had or currently has more "economic advantages" than some others here is not my concern. There will always be people richer, smarter, younger, prettier,with better jobs, nicer homes, and, yes, who KNIT BETTER, too! Get over it,people. JEALOUSY is unbecoming. My knitted hat is off to Amy! She does not ELEVATE herself, but rather takes the HIGH road when the trolls comes out from under their bridges to splash mud on her!


----------



## AuntKnitty

mopgenorth said:


> What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


This is the only condescending and arrogant post that I see so far. I *think* that Amy was starting a conversation that you want to shut down because it's not your way. In my book, that's pretty arrogant.


----------



## jbandsma

AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!


Excuse me? My niece is an officer in the Navy, studying for her doctorate in nuclear physics, with a house, a husband (also a Naval officer), 2 kids and a dog. Please tell me when she has time to hand wash anything. Hell, she barely has time to do machine wash.


----------



## grandmann

inishowen said:


> I don't think Amy has seven children. Maybe you're getting mixed up with someone else.


She mention she has four older children and three little ones at home. I thought I read she is expecting.


----------



## chrisjac

Thank you. that was my quote she used "New Moms don't have time to hand wash".
Delusion is a wondrous talent.



jbandsma said:


> Excuse me? My niece is an officer in the Navy, studying for her doctorate in nuclear physics, with a house, a husband (also a Naval officer), 2 kids and a dog. Please tell me when she has time to hand wash anything. Hell, she barely has time to do machine wash.


----------



## mea

GardenGirl said:


> While Amy MAY have had or currently has more "economic advantages" than some others here is not my concern. There will always be people richer, smarter, younger, prettier,with better jobs, nicer homes, and, yes, who KNIT BETTER, too! Get over it,people. JEALOUSY is unbecoming. My knitted hat is off to Amy! She does not ELEVATE herself, but rather takes the HIGH road when the trolls comes out from under their bridges to splash mud on her!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Thank you. that was my quote she used "New Moms don't have time to hand wash".
> Delusion is a wondrous talent.


I think part of her problem is that she doesn't have a job outside the home to deal with as well as a household to run. Must be nice. I know my niece has to deal with everything (husband is nice but doesn't believe in doing "women's work"), there's only enough money for help with the kids and she's 3000 miles from family that could come in and help. How she does it is a mystery. How she does it and manages to have 2 really nice kids, a well behaved dog and got her master's degree with a GPA of 3.92 (Quantum mechanics kept her from the 4.0) I'll never know. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Windmill Knitter

I didn't find the original poster's comments rude at all. I thought she was simply sharing her reasons for hand washing her knits. She gave me food for thought. She did not in any way insult me.


----------



## jbandsma

Windmill Knitter said:


> I didn't find the original poster's comments rude at all. I thought she was simply sharing her reasons for hand washing her knits. She gave me food for thought. She did not in any way insult me.


Sorry but I think telling very busy people that they really DO have time to add one more thing to the list of what needs to be done is just arrogant. It was more the WAY she put it...'don't tell me you don't have time to hand wash, I know better' was how it came out.


----------



## vjh1530

inishowen said:


> I have read four pages and that is enough. So much bickering over a post about hand washing. I think a lot of old women are jealous of Amy because, by her photo, she's young and attractive.


And you automatically have decided that we are not young and attractive? Speak for yourself. Just because many of us do not choose to post endless selfies for various personal reasons doesn't mean we aren't attractive or young. Maybe we don't so she doesn't get jealous of us . . . . . . ..


----------



## books

A lot of this has to do with past postings.... whether she means it or not, she has come across as arrogant and 'uppity" in prior postings.... I think that's what caused the reaction, I'm just trying to explain my behavior, not condone. Guess I had a bad day yesterday and in a weak moment gave into my weaker nature...


----------



## chrisjac

How presumptive you are. You are serious aren't you? You would think she invented hand washing (by machine) Young and attractive? that is a relative term. Not the same for everyone. This woman has a full life and the last thing I have is jealousy for this woman. Pretty shallow thinking.



inishowen said:


> I have read four pages and that is enough. So much bickering over a post about hand washing. I think a lot of old women are jealous of Amy because, by her photo, she's young and attractive.


----------



## AuntKnitty

wow...what a bunch of vitriol over a simple post. SMH

I hand wash, because I choose to honor the time, effort and expense of what I knit. I even hand wash things my customers bought for the same reason. I also hand wash my lingerie because they last longer.

Anyone have a problem with that?!


----------



## vjh1530

ElyseKnox said:


> Why on earth would you make such an accusation? Do you know something about her mind and heart not included in the post?


Yes actually, I do.


----------



## galaxycraft

jbandsma said:


> Sorry but I think telling very busy people that they really DO have time to add one more thing to the list of what needs to be done is just arrogant. It was more the WAY she put it...'don't tell me you don't have time to hand wash, I know better' was how it came out.


It also has to do with the fact that for 2+ years, she could/doesn't NEVER understand "Busy Mom's".
She could/doesn't understand that each person sets their own priorities.
She could/doesn't understand "hand washing" in the traditional sense (as evident in recent posting), but yet in prior postings she does know the difference between "hand washing" and "machine washing".
She constantly puts all this to the forefront, when she wants to start a rif about fibers (among other things).

And to others --- Many of us are certainly NOT Jealous! 
Please .............. Nothing at that end to be jealous about.
Just stating facts. It just takes reading prior posts (yes even as recently as LAST WEEK), her attitude and writings towards others with provocation.
Even on topics that SHE started shows this to be fact.
Look beyond THIS topic and many eyes will open and see the truth.


----------



## chrisjac

I appreciate what you're saying. We're not saying we don't take proper care of our knitted items. It's the way it's presented.



AuntKnitty said:


> wow...what a bunch of vitriol over a simple post. SMH
> 
> I hand wash, because I choose to honor the time, effort and expense of what I knit. I even hand wash things my customers bought for the same reason. I also hand wash my lingerie because they last longer.
> 
> Anyone have a problem with that?!


----------



## AuntKnitty

chrisjac said:


> I appreciate what you're saying. We're not saying we don't take proper care of our knitted items. It's the way it's presented.


Maybe I'm stupid, but I saw nothing wrong with the way it was presented. Or perhaps I just don't take offense easily. I don't know, but this has gotten ridiculous.

There's no need to stray into character assassination over a post on a knitting forum; whether it's about hand washing or the use of acrylic yarn or how people live their lives.

Or really ever.


----------



## galaxycraft

AuntKnitty said:


> There's no need to stray into character assassination over a post on a knitting forum; whether it's about hand washing or the use of acrylic yarn or how people live their lives.
> 
> Or really ever.


Then look beyond the people that react and look at the messenger. There are no clean hands there - nor any "pure" thoughts.
So your statement works both ways.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

galaxycraft said:


> It also has to do with the fact that for 2+ years, she could/doesn't NEVER understand "Busy Mom's".
> She could/doesn't understand that each person sets their own priorities.
> She could/doesn't understand "hand washing" in the traditional sense (as evident in recent posting), but yet in prior postings she does know the difference between "hand washing" and "machine washing".
> She constantly puts all this to the forefront, when she wants to start a rif about fibers (among other things).
> 
> And to others --- Many of us are certainly NOT Jealous!
> Please .............. Nothing at that end to be jealous about.
> Just stating facts. It just takes reading prior posts (yes even as recently as LAST WEEK), her attitude and writings towards others with provocation.
> Even on topics that SHE started shows this to be fact.
> Look beyond THIS topic and many eyes will open and see the truth.


May I suggest passing over any of Amy's input to this list if it annoys you. Amy has shared so much with her knitting and ways of doing things, that I for one appreciate reading her comments. You are not breaking any laws if you choose to pass over anyone's input on this list.


----------



## JTM

galaxycraft said:


> It also has to do with the fact that for 2+ years, she could/doesn't NEVER understand "Busy Mom's".
> She could/doesn't understand that each person sets their own priorities.
> She could/doesn't understand "hand washing" in the traditional sense (as evident in recent posting), but yet in prior postings she does know the difference between "hand washing" and "machine washing".
> She constantly puts all this to the forefront, when she wants to start a rif about fibers (among other things).
> 
> And to others --- Many of us are certainly NOT Jealous!
> Please .............. Nothing at that end to be jealous about.
> Just stating facts. It just takes reading prior posts (yes even as recently as LAST WEEK), her attitude and writings towards others with provocation.
> Even on topics that SHE started shows this to be fact.
> Look beyond THIS topic and many eyes will open and see the truth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Glad you've never been insulted, I have.



AuntKnitty said:


> Maybe I'm stupid, but I saw nothing wrong with the way it was presented. Or perhaps I just don't take offense easily. I don't know, but this has gotten ridiculous.
> 
> There's no need to stray into character assassination over a post on a knitting forum; whether it's about hand washing or the use of acrylic yarn or how people live their lives.
> 
> Or really ever.


----------



## gramjo

I had a mother who LOVED well-made clothes. We didn't have much money so when she managed to get a new item it was treasured and pampered. She always looked so pretty! I have tried to follow her example and spend carefully, and take good care fo the few nice things that I do buy. I also find it rather relaxing to wash things I made by hand, it gives me a moment to think of the pleasure (or frustrations!) that working on those items gave me. Fun to remember. I don't have a regular ritual, but usually use the bathtub for soaking larger items and a big glass bowl for smaller ones. Sometimes it is only a vinegar soak since there will be no leftover soap residue.I had a 7th grade teacher (1967, she was maybe 30 at the time) who had an amazing wardrobe. Never saw her in the anything twice! About halfway through the year I couldn't kept quiet any longer and I had to ask her about her clothes. She said that, like AMY, she had owned many of those items since High School, she just took good care of them. I have run into her several times over the years and she and I have laughed about my question , but I also told her I definitely learned something in her classroom........to take care of my clothes! After all, it is simple economics, you won't need to replace as often, so you have money to BUY MORE YARN!!!! (Smile)


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

JTM said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Again, Pass over any KP'Rs input if you don't like how they say things. If any input bothers you don't read it. Simple


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

gramjo said:


> I had a mother who LOVED well-made clothes. We didn't have much money so when she managed to get a new item it was treasured and pampered. She always looked so pretty! I have tried to follow her example and spend carefully, and take good care fo the few nice things that I do buy. I also find it rather relaxing to wash things I made by hand, it gives me a moment to think of the pleasure (or frustrations!) that working on those items gave me. Fun to remember. I don't have a regular ritual, but usually use the bathtub for soaking larger items and a big glass bowl for smaller ones. Sometimes it is only a vinegar soak since there will be no leftover soap residue.I had a 7th grade teacher (1967, she was maybe 30 at the time) who had an amazing wardrobe. Never saw her in the anything twice! About halfway through the year I couldn't kept quiet any longer and I had to ask her about her clothes. She said that, like AMY, she had owned many of those items since High School, she just took good care of them. I have run into her several times over the years and she and I have laughed about my question , but I also told her I definitely learned something in her classroom........to take care of my clothes! After all, it is simple economics, you won't need to replace as often, so you have money to BUY MORE YARN!!!! (Smile)


Good point!


----------



## NeetaKnits

Amazing how many pages long the conversation goes when there is a controversial topic with no relevance to the actual topic of discussion! Ugh!


----------



## ouijian

What Aunt Knitty said! The problem with you Amy bashers is you don't know when to stop. Pretty much everyone here is telling you to stop. What is it about stop that you do not understand? I think we all get it that you don't like Amy. Step back and think a minute. When you hijack the thread and redirect the conversation, you are cheating the rest of us. So just stop it.


----------



## Chesneys

books said:


> Okay, I'm back from doing laundry!!!!! I will listen to the voices of reason, the post was just about hand washing, but OP in the past has upset several members with her STRONG opinions on yarn, techniques and her (sometimes) condescending attitudes on various subjects. That's what we were reacting to.


Books, let me try something here. Amy is, I gather, a doctor? And if she is, doctors are trained to be authoritarian in their manner. And it because ingrained habit. Just like many teachers, especially college level, fall into lecturing when they speak. Plus the tendency to capitalize for emphasis, may be reflective of the way she speaks. (I do that myself, and had to remind myself it did NOT come across the same way in print. ) ) This may be a true mountain out of a molehill situation.

In any case, it seems to me this site is for sharing information, and as my mother used to say "You never know when some knowledge will be useful". So maybe concentrating on the message rather than the messengers would help?

For all of us?


----------



## chrisjac

A doctor?



Chesneys said:


> Books, let me try something here. Amy is, I gather, a doctor? And if she is, doctors are trained to be authoritarian in their manner. And it because ingrained habit. Just like many teachers, especially college level, fall into lecturing when they speak. Plus the tendency to capitalize for emphasis, may be reflective of the way she speaks. (I do that myself, and had to remind myself it did NOT come across the same way in print. ) ) This may be a true mountain out of a molehill situation.
> 
> In any case, it seems to me this site is for sharing information, and as my mother used to say "You never know when some knowledge will be useful". So maybe concentrating on the message rather than the messengers would help?
> 
> For all of us?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

NeetaKnits said:


> Amazing how many pages long the conversation goes when there is a controversial topic with no relevance to the actual topic of discussion! Ugh!


Reminds me of how the world is now. Too many not listening to the actual subject at hand.


----------



## books

Chesneys said:


> Books, let me try something here. Amy is, I gather, a doctor? And if she is, doctors are trained to be authoritarian in their manner. And it because ingrained habit. Just like many teachers, especially college level, fall into lecturing when they speak. Plus the tendency to capitalize for emphasis, may be reflective of the way she speaks. (I do that myself, and had to remind myself it did NOT come across the same way in print. ) ) This may be a true mountain out of a molehill situation.
> 
> In any case, it seems to me this site is for sharing information, and as my mother used to say "You never know when some knowledge will be useful". So maybe concentrating on the message rather than the messengers would help?
> 
> For all of us?


Good point. I am humbled by your wisdom.


----------



## luvrcats

Wow...what a stir regarding this subject. Goodness, we KP'ers can be so sensitive! Let's get on with life!!


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> A doctor?


Indeed. What "doctor" takes a 20+ year hiatus, goes back for 1 month full time, then cuts hours to part time, only to resume full time again in the fall --- and still keep their doctor certification up to date and active over that length of time.


----------



## chrisjac

galaxycraft said:


> Indeed. What "doctor" takes a 20+ year hiatus, goes back for 1 month full time, then cuts hours to part time, only to resume full time again in the fall --- and still keep their doctor certification up to date and active over that length of time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## GardenGirl

Here's one last thought for this thread. To any of you feeling SUPERIOR in any way--whether over your knowledge of laundering hand knits, your comprehension of the term "hand wash" or simply the purity of your own life--you are not SHOWING your higher standing by petty verbal assaults. If everything AMY is so offensive and annoying, why do you keep coming back for more?

Some of you are acting like junior high girls who have decided to gang up on the cute girl with the perky personality. Remember her? The teachers liked her, the boys liked her, and the other NICE girls liked her, too.


----------



## gramjo

I also don't want to have any "shrinkage". Most everything in my laundry gets put in the dryer for 2-5 minutes to knock out the wrinkles then hung to air dry. Towels, sheets, etc. are all that make it through the entire dry cycle. (There are only two of us in the house these days, I know this would be crazy to do with a big family!!) I especially love to save the wear and tear on my favorite blue jeans this way!


----------



## chrisjac

Amazing.



GardenGirl said:


> Here's one last thought for this thread. To any of you feeling SUPERIOR in any way--whether over your knowledge of laundering hand knits, your comprehension of the term "hand wash" or simply the purity of your own life--you are not SHOWING your higher standing by petty verbal assaults. If everything AMY is so offensive and annoying, why do you keep coming back for more?
> 
> Some of you are acting like junior high girls who have decided to gang up on the cute girl with the perky personality. Remember her? The teachers liked her, the boys liked her, and the other NICE girls liked her, too.


----------



## jobikki

galaxycraft said:


> Indeed. What "doctor" takes a 20+ year hiatus, goes back for 1 month full time, then cuts hours to part time, only to resume full time again in the fall --- and still keep their doctor certification up to date and active over that length of time.


I don't thick that Amy is a doctor. I remember reading in of her posts that she is a receptionist at a doctor's office.


----------



## chrisjac

I believe you're right. Some people want to believe what they want to believe. So be it.



jobikki said:


> I don't thick that Amy is a doctor. I remember reading in of her posts that she is a receptionist at a doctor's office.


----------



## carrottop71

I posted earlier that I like Amy. I think jealousy is playing a big factor here. Now I will most likely have any of my posts picked apart like a good piece of chicken, but I have to say something that my doctor told me when I was very young and was being bullied. He said that people who take offense easily most likely were of low IQ. They pick up on one part of a conversation and just do not have the skills to understand the content of the subject. So consider the source and go on.


----------



## chrisjac

So I'll cancel my membership to Mensa. I did not take offense easily, it was a repeated process. Thank you.



carrottop71 said:


> I posted earlier that I like Amy. I think jealousy is playing a big factor here. Now I will most likely have any of my posts picked apart like a good piece of chicken, but I have to say something that my doctor told me when I was very young and was being bullied. He said that people who take offense easily most likely were of low IQ. They pick up on one part of a conversation and just do not have the skills to understand the content of the subject. So consider the source and go on.


----------



## books

carrottop71 said:


> I posted earlier that I like Amy. I think jealousy is playing a big factor here. Now I will most likely have any of my posts picked apart like a good piece of chicken, but I have to say something that my doctor told me when I was very young and was being bullied. He said that people who take offense easily most likely were of low IQ. They pick up on one part of a conversation and just do not have the skills to understand the content of the subject. So consider the source and go on.


I"ve been bullied in the past as well. I don't think I take offense easily. Yes, the original posting was about hand washing (However the way she does it is not technically HAND washing) and she does have some clever ideas, but I guess I'm reacting to the overall attitude. As I said, the past is past, but it keeps repeating....


----------



## finntwin

AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... &#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56854;. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! &#55357;&#56854;&#55357;&#56854;&#55357;&#56854;&#55357;&#56854;
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


I agree with you...I have had experiences, where people had told me, I will not hand wash...if I can't put it in my washer, I just don't buy it...I just told them...fine...everyone has their own opinion on how they do things...


----------



## valmac

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I fail to see how putting an item in a machine with detergent and water, leaving it to soak and then spinning it dry is hand washing.
> 
> That was my thought too! Also wouldn't fancy a week's worth of knickers hanging in the shower........


----------



## chrisjac

Good one!



valmac said:



> MaggiMoonwytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how putting an item in a machine with detergent and water, leaving it to soak and then spinning it dry is hand washing.
> 
> That was my thought too! Also wouldn't fancy a week's worth of knickers hanging in the shower........
Click to expand...


----------



## fortunate1

OMG...you said, she said, you push I push back, hand washing is not the issue!! Just the venue everyone is using...no topics on..How you FEEL, or your words make ME feel,no conversation about those things just a lot of locked up stuff, that came up, triggers,buttons, whatever..people push them..everyone has them, just some are better at seeing them and pushing them. No "mean girls". Disclaimer: this is not pointed at anyone person,group or specific post,position or any other assumption you may come up with


----------



## valmac

Katsch said:


> I will answer part of your question. I have a lingerie bag made for my bras. It has a zipper and I fold them in half and wash with my undies on delicate cycle of my wash. I tend to air dry most of my lingerie. No I cannot fit into my high school clothes even though I would love to but in all honesty I think I am the majority with that statement. I sure have not been successful in that department. Women may stop growing as teens but please tell that to my hormones.
> My washer has a wool wash cycle and it is a great feature. The items do not get distorted but I do use laundry bags for all wool items as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smokinneedles

Galaxycraft ;0

I am on your side its not that easy to stop being a DR. and go back after 20+ years. One need new certification, with all that's going on at home her DH wants to be away for the week.
BTW: My newly retired DH worked for a large computer company also.30+ years IBM !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinneedles

valmac said:


> MaggiMoonwytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how putting an item in a machine with detergent and water, leaving it to soak and then spinning it dry is hand washing.
> 
> That was my thought too! Also wouldn't fancy a week's worth of knickers hanging in the shower........
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny-- the kids would be wearing them on there heads just for a fun thing to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## sseidel

Nanknit said:


> YOUR hand washing and MY hand washing are on totally different ends of the spectrum. I use my HANDS to wash, then rinse, then squeeze to get as much of the water out of the garment that I can. YOU on the other hand do a gentle MACHINE rinse and spin......that ISN'T hand washing. MY Mother and Home Economics teacher in high school taught me how to HAND wash, obviously your Mother passed on to you a way of using your WASHING MACHINE but they are NOT the same thing. A bit like calling MACHINE KNITTED garments HAND KNITTED....two totally different things, would you not AGREE?


Well stated!


----------



## chrisjac

sseidel said:


> Well stated!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gypsysoul

AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... 😫😩😖. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! 😖😖😖😖
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


Okay,first off, I read your post. Not all the other replies, so, everyone who doesn't like that, too bad.

I do use my washer on "handwash", it has a very gentle setting, but, I put all my delicates in a lingerie mesh bag or a pillowcase. This keeps them from getting snagged and pulled and tangled and stuff. I have this dryer, a Fisher and Paykel, which comes with a rack, like an oven rack, that hangs inside the dryer. You can dry clothes flat. The air circulates and the drum turns, but the rack keeps stuff just hanging there. It's really, really a cool item, especially for sweaters. I also have a wooden drying rack in the basement. It air dries stuff. I used it inside in the winter, outside in the summer, since I am a country girl. For me, when I just put my Victoria's Secrets in the sink to soak, I used Dawn or shampoo, because it seemed to get the bras a bit cleaner.

Thanks for your input Amy, you have great ideas.

PS, have you seen those new washer that have a built in "soak sink"? So cool. I'm not sure who makes them, tho.


----------



## galaxycraft

smokinneedles - Hope DH is enjoying the retirement.
Happy, peaceful, and healthy years to you both.


----------



## chrisjac

Congrats on DH's retirement! I hope you both enjoy it!



smokinneedles said:


> Galaxycraft ;0
> 
> I am on your side its not that easy to stop being a DR. and go back after 20+ years. One need new certification, with all that's going on at home her DH wants to be away for the week.
> BTW: My newly retired DH worked for a large computer company also.30+ years IBM !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanmarie515

Amy, maybe it's the water in upstate NY, but I agree with you completely about hand washing knitted and delicate items. I read some of the comments to your post and was surprised by the vitriolic nature of some of them.

I, too, was trained to wash delicate items by hand. I don't put any in the machine unless it is to spin them on "delicate" after I rinse them. Soaking and hand washing certainly takes less time than machine washing. Woolite (and even a regular mild detergent) does a beautiful job. Drying/blocking takes longer than machine drying, but things don't get beaten up by the dryer and retain their original good looks.

After joining this site and reading that so many people use their washing machines for all their knitted projects, I tried machine washing some of the acrylic items(separately) that I had made, and used hair conditioner to soften them (which I really liked). However, the constant rubbing and circulation in the machine really did affect the appearance of the items, and I will not use the washing machine again for knitted wear, acrylic or wool.

I'm sure that some will say that they don't have the time to spare, but if they spend hours knitting something, how onerous is another 15 minutes to guarantee that the item always looks fresh and new?


----------



## jumbleburt

Thanks for your suggestions, Amy. I don't think I'll ever be converted to hand washing, but I can see where it has value, and for those who are inclined you've given some good advice. For the people who found it necessary to attack her, all I want to say is that she's not the one who's looking bad here. How would you feel if your children or grandchildren came across your posts?


----------



## valj46

As i read your post i thought it was o.k i often wash wool jumpers sweaters etc by hand ,don't use so much water as a washing machine [i'm on a water meter ]if i wash them in the machine i always put the woollen item in a pillow case .i have ruined a few woollies over the years using the machine .


AmyKnits said:


> Wow! I don't see where I SAID "my" way is better than any others.... Wow! The rest of what you wrote I have no idea what you are trying to say...that one, long, run on sentence makes no sense to me what so ever.
> 
> If you find ANY posts unhelpful or "condesending", you have the right not to reply and let others communicate.


----------



## Chesneys

books said:


> Good point. I am humbled by your wisdom.


My wisdom typed becaused for becomes. ) Yet another senior moment!

However, more on topic, I would like some advice. I have not knitted until this year for 30 years, and boy have things changed! Materials, needles, washing machines, me, you name it. So......

I have a Maytag set, about eight years old now, front loader, that has a "handwash" cycle I have never used. The front loaders seem to wring things out pretty enthusiastically, so does everyone think it would be safe for handknit acrylics in a laundry bag? Cold water? Wool Lite or some such cleaner? I think I am going to have to use a basin for wool to avoid a nervous breakdown.

Then, someone please tell me about dryer racks? Are they obtainable separately? If so, are they a standardized size to fit most machines? And what temp would you use.

I am almost done with a couple of projects, so this was a timely discussion for me.


----------



## Emve

Did anyone notice the length of this discusion due to controversial topic!


----------



## galaxycraft

Emve said:


> Did anyone notice the length of this discusion due to controversial topic!


Guess you never seen the 50 - 100+ page ones. :lol:


----------



## chrisjac

galaxycraft said:


> Guess you never seen the 50 - 100+ page ones. :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## finkelb

"I think part of her problem is that she doesn't have a job outside the home to deal with as well as a household to run. "

Excuse me? She's a practicing OB-GYn, with fixed hours AND on-call responsibilities.

Get over yourself!


----------



## chrisjac

Who are you talking about here?



finkelb said:


> "I think part of her problem is that she doesn't have a job outside the home to deal with as well as a household to run. "
> 
> Excuse me? She's a practicing OB-GYn, with fixed hours AND on-call responsibilities.
> 
> Get over yourself!


----------



## JTM

Chesneys said:


> My wisdom typed becaused for becomes. ) Yet another senior moment!
> 
> However, more on topic, I would like some advice. I have not knitted until this year for 30 years, and boy have things changed! Materials, needles, washing machines, me, you name it. So......
> 
> I have a Maytag set, about eight years old now, front loader, that has a "handwash" cycle I have never used. The front loaders seem to wring things out pretty enthusiastically, so does everyone think it would be safe for handknit acrylics in a laundry bag? Cold water? Wool Lite or some such cleaner? I think I am going to have to use a basin for wool to avoid a nervous breakdown.
> 
> Then, someone please tell me about dryer racks? Are they obtainable separately? If so, are they a standardized size to fit most machines? And what temp would you use.
> 
> I am almost done with a couple of projects, so this was a timely discussion for me.


I use a top load washing machine as well as a front load machine (front load only for hand knit socks, since it is in the motorhome...and I don't take hand knit sweaters with me on the road). I do wash my hand knit socks, fingerless mitts, and boot cuffs in a mesh lingerie bag, with a zipper in either machine. Once socks come from the washer, I remove them from the bags, and lay flat on the washer to "hand press" them into shape and sometimes simply leave them to lay flat, other times I drape them over the lower portion of a plastic hanger (thicker than wire hangers and never a chance for rust). Never use the dryer for my hand knits or most of my undies (only cotton ones go in the dryer). 
All my hand knit socks are knit with superwash wool and a percentage of nylon, or alpaca and again a percentage of nylon... and I have not had any shrinkage, or any other problem..and they all look great. Granted I have only been knitting socks for a couple of years...but still, there is not even the tiniest look of wear. They all look just as they did when I took them off the needles.


----------



## jeanmarie515

books said:


> There's a history behind the OP and this poster. Some people just don't get along. My responses were aimed at a previous thread that blew up last week about how ANYONE can afford luxury yarns if they are willing to do the work of shopping around and combining coupons, etc. Now, she's going on about silk and cashmere like EVERYBODY owns this. Obviously, she has a WAY better lifestyle than most on here. I guess I was just easily annoyed yesterday, because I usually don't lash out like I did, but my husband and I have had a very hard decade and when I see people BRAGGING about all this luxury stuff, it annoys me. I know when the OP gets home from work, she's going to respond to this and I guess I have to prepare, but that's my explanation. (No, it is not an apology.)


Sometimes it is good to take a deep breath and understand that we all have different lives and priorities-- differences don't require that we have to be defensive or critical.


----------



## Mirror

If clothes for hand wash some they ok at 40 and I wash them in machine if they very expensive or embroidered or hand dyed I wash them by hand but what is the problem its on individuals if they prefer they can hand wash or machine wash.


----------



## galaxycraft

finkelb said:


> .
> 
> Excuse me? She's a practicing OB-GYn, with fixed hours AND on-call responsibilities.
> 
> Get over yourself!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104546-3.html#1991829


----------



## galaxycraft

finkelb said:


> .
> Excuse me? She's a practicing OB-GYn, with fixed hours AND on-call responsibilities.
> 
> Get over yourself!





AmyKnits said:


> Christine,
> 
> I am NOT an expert. I work for an OB/GYN, one of the best in the state and THE best as far as I am concerned. The Ablation is the MOST effective, quick and relatively painless procedure used to treat excessive bleeding. Not knowing WHY yours is occurring, (you may know, just didn't mention) the most important thing is to find out WHY you have such heavy bleeding. The doctor I work for has saved SEVERAL LIVES by doing an Ablation procedure on women.
> 
> I think the IUD may be a "band aid" option your doctor has suggested since you are hesitant about the procedure. There ARE other things you can TRY, but ultimately each has their OWN side effects since they are foreign bodies, hormones and MAY or MAY NOT work. My suggestion is to do more reading on the Ablation procedure, the success and side effects of the IUD and hormone therapy treatments. Excessive bleeding can be very dangerous. Please research further and speak to other health care professionals about your options.
> 
> The Merina should not be uncomfortable. You should not be aware of it at all. Please have your doctor check this out.
> 
> Good thoughts and best wishes being sent your way from me.


----------



## books

jeanmarie515 said:


> Sometimes it is good to take a deep breath and understand that we all have different lives and priorities-- differences don't require that we have to be defensive or critical.


You're right, I took a break and went for a walk to the dollar store to load up on soap and socks for the homeless shelter for a project that I'm working on over the summer. I guess I was in a lousy mood yesterday and I got sucked into something.


----------



## chrisjac

Astounding how many believe she is a doctor! Trouble is, she doesn't bother to explain that she is not.



galaxycraft said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104546-3.html#1991829


----------



## jeanmarie515

gramjo said:


> I had a mother who LOVED well-made clothes. We didn't have much money so when she managed to get a new item it was treasured and pampered. She always looked so pretty! I have tried to follow her example and spend carefully, and take good care fo the few nice things that I do buy. I also find it rather relaxing to wash things I made by hand, it gives me a moment to think of the pleasure (or frustrations!) that working on those items gave me. Fun to remember. I don't have a regular ritual, but usually use the bathtub for soaking larger items and a big glass bowl for smaller ones. Sometimes it is only a vinegar soak since there will be no leftover soap residue.I had a 7th grade teacher (1967, she was maybe 30 at the time) who had an amazing wardrobe. Never saw her in the anything twice! About halfway through the year I couldn't kept quiet any longer and I had to ask her about her clothes. She said that, like AMY, she had owned many of those items since High School, she just took good care of them. I have run into her several times over the years and she and I have laughed about my question , but I also told her I definitely learned something in her classroom........to take care of my clothes! After all, it is simple economics, you won't need to replace as often, so you have money to BUY MORE YARN!!!! (Smile)


Lovely response-- with some history that teaches a great lesson.


----------



## kathimc

AmyKnits said:


> Wow! I don't see where I SAID "my" way is better than any others.... Wow! The rest of what you wrote I have no idea what you are trying to say...that one, long, run on sentence makes no sense to me what so ever.
> 
> If you find ANY posts unhelpful or "condesending", you have the right not to reply and let others communicate.


Amy.. You just got hit and run over by somebody's grouchy mood.... you said NOTHING wrong.. hang in there, Girlfriend, and keep sharing with us.


----------



## MaggieNow

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you for the compliment Nancylynn... and for the sound advice... I have chosen to take it to heart!!
> 
> Amy: Don't get pulled down to their level.
> It is not just worth it.
> You are a lady and stay that way!
> 
> Nancylynn1946


Amy, thank you for all the knitting tips, patterns, etc. that you have shared with us. There appears to be a pattern (no pun intended) here that now no matter what you post the haters choose to misinterpret, take things out of context, and take over the thread with nothing helpful. Is it time for you to enter the witness protection program or at the very least get a new identity on KP? It is hard to watch this going on. In a recent post they vilified you for 100+ pages. It was like attending a lynching and just sickened me. Your replies continue to be gracious and I don't know how you do it. My fear is that they will eventually drive you out. For the rest of us it is not fun to wade through pages and pages vainly trying to find anything useful to the original topic. I hope this will stop.

MaggieNow


----------



## Firstsoprano

Chesneys said:


> My wisdom typed becaused for becomes. ) Yet another senior moment!
> 
> However, more on topic, I would like some advice. I have not knitted until this year for 30 years, and boy have things changed! Materials, needles, washing machines, me, you name it. So......
> 
> I have a Maytag set, about eight years old now, front loader, that has a "handwash" cycle I have never used. The front loaders seem to wring things out pretty enthusiastically, so does everyone think it would be safe for handknit acrylics in a laundry bag? Cold water? Wool Lite or some such cleaner? I think I am going to have to use a basin for wool to avoid a nervous breakdown.
> 
> Then, someone please tell me about dryer racks? Are they obtainable separately? If so, are they a standardized size to fit most machines? And what temp would you use.
> 
> I am almost done with a couple of projects, so this was a timely discussion for me.


You and I probably have the same washer. I use the delicate cycle for my delicates then hang to dry and everything seems just fine. I bought a a drying rack last fall from Amazon. It wasn't as heavy duty in life as written up but works well, is on wheels so easy to move around.


----------



## Firstsoprano

MaggieNow said:


> Amy, thank you for all the knitting tips, patterns, etc. that you have shared with us. There appears to be a pattern (no pun intended) here that now no matter what you post the haters choose to misinterpret, take things out of context, and take over the thread with nothing helpful. Is it time for you to enter the witness protection program or at the very least get a new identity on KP? It is hard to watch this going on. In a recent post they vilified you for 100+ pages. It was like attending a lynching and just sickened me. Your replies continue to be gracious and I don't know how you do it. My fear is that they will eventually drive you out. For the rest of us it is not fun to wade through pages and pages vainly trying to find anything useful to the original topic. I hope this will stop.
> 
> MaggieNow


my thoughts too


----------



## Elin

Circular Knitter said:


> Now...now ladies. Let's extract the cat claws please.
> Every one has "their own way" of doing things.
> Some find it mind boggling that one would use a microwave to make tea, when others would swear that heating the water on the stove top, and letting the bag steep for odd number of minutes is the ONLY way to make tea.(NO OFFENSE TO THOSE who do it either way).
> With that said...we have to respect other peoples' way of doing things, even if they do not jive with ours.
> 
> For some parents there just aren't enough hours in the day to do EVERYTHING that has to be done, so they have to prioritize. And if that means that my Son of DIL need 1 hour to sit down before dinner to help grands with homework, and another hour after dinner, not to mention the days they have karate, baseball, horseback riding, soccer, school functions. Son works 15 hour days, DIL takes care of business while tending to the youngest 1+ yr old who is teething. Building their house, landscaping their property, helping me when I need them. AND ALL the other stuff that seems to go wrong that has to be fixed on a daily basis!!
> I don't mind that they want durable, machine washable items to be gifted to them.
> AT least I know they will wear them, they can be washed, and worn instead of sitting in a drawer or gift box in back of the closet because they're afraid to get it dirty and have to "HAND WASH" it.
> 
> AGAIN...everyone has their own way of doing things, and we must respect that.


I applaud you, Circular Knitter, for your comments. Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Louette

kathimc said:


> Amy.. You just got hit and run over by somebody's grouchy mood.... you said NOTHING wrong.. hang in there, Girlfriend, and keep sharing with us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think it was way more than one grouchy somebody. My mother would have been appalled if I had treated someone in this manner and I'm 65. Whatever happened to loving kindness? Louette


----------



## Evie RM

I have no problem machine washing my acrylic knit items. They turn out just great. Nice and clean and I either dry them in the dryer on low heat or I lay them flat to dry. They come out so nice. No need for hand washing. I worked while I raised two children, so I always bought wash and wear items. IMO this is the only way to go for a really busy person. Also, for delicate items such as nylon stockings, I put those in a net bag that zips up and then I can toss it in the washer. I wash the ruffle scarves that I make using the net bag. Then I hang the ruffle scarf right out of the washing machine and it dries in no time.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

I just got to read these posts.....and I'm nearly afraid to post but here goes.

I have a 30-year old top loading washer and matching dryer - when they go to where ever great, but worn-out machines go, I want to look for a dryer with the drying rack that was mentioned here. Sounds fantastic. Have you all used a mesh sweater drying rack (separate - not part of the dryer)?http://www.google.com/#q=sweater+drying+rack This is the search so you can see pictures of several types. I had one years ago but I think it was lost in a move.

My husband brought home the greatest 'laundry' gizmo ever from a kitchen remodel at a school - it was a 2-tiered pot and pan rack, nearly 4 feet long, with sliding hangers - stainless steel. And they were going to throw it away! It is hanging over my dryer and I hang nearly all my clothes as .......this is what I do and my opinion.......I feel the dryer is hard on your clothes. I noticed that hems, seams, etc., seemed to wear faster and fade (especially black or dark blue) so that was my solution. Note I said clothes - I dry bedding, towels, etc. My cousin and I were just talking about how easy we have it compared to what our Grandmother had to do! She'd have a house filled with weekend company and have linen from 5 extra beds to wash and hang the bedding to dry. I was little and now I feel so guilty!

Like many others here, I use laundry zippered laundry bags for bras, nice tops, etc. I love them. This is one example: http://www.amazon.com/Delicates-Laundry-Bags-Premium-Quality/dp/B00PE1JJJI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436397158&sr=8-1&keywords=mesh+laundry+bag+with+zipper but there are many other types. I'd not seen the one for bras which another poster wrote about and furnished the photo.


----------



## Chesneys

JTM said:


> I use a top load washing machine as well as a front load machine (front load only for hand knit socks, since it is in the motorhome...and I don't take hand knit sweaters with me on the road). I do wash my hand knit socks, fingerless mitts, and boot cuffs in a mesh lingerie bag, with a zipper in either machine. Once socks come from the washer, I remove them from the bags, and lay flat on the washer to "hand press" them into shape and sometimes simply leave them to lay flat, other times I drape them over the lower portion of a plastic hanger (thicker than wire hangers and never a chance for rust). Never use the dryer for my hand knits or most of my undies (only cotton ones go in the dryer).
> All my hand knit socks are knit with superwash wool and a percentage of nylon, or alpaca and again a percentage of nylon... and I have not had any shrinkage, or any other problem..and they all look great. Granted I have only been knitting socks for a couple of years...but still, there is not even the tiniest look of wear. They all look just as they did when I took them off the needles.


Thank you, JTM. This post is doubly useful to me as (hopefully) we will be traveling in our Newmar Canyon Star next year. Champing at the bit to get these properties sold and get on the road! Lot's of knitting time. )


----------



## WindingRoad

AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... 😫😩😖. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! 😖😖😖😖
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


That pot you've got is bigger than mine. I'm jealous.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Don't have silk lingerie or cashmere sweater, ain't gotta worry. Sorry, I know I'm being hateful, but posts that go on about how she's the same size as she was in high school and that she owes fancy clothes annoys me..... Must be grumpy today....


Not to worry....


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Do I dare add --- :roll: :roll: :roll: PFTTTTT -- :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Don't waste your breathe trying to explain things to the one that refuses to see.
> Has been explained many times over already.
> Some people just need to go out in the world and outside of their own back yard to truly "see" and "understand".
> Patronizing and condescending indeed.
> Until the OP walks 1,000 miles in someone else's shoes and lives 5 years outside of their "norm" -- will never see or understand.
> 
> BTW - using a CLEAN towel to "wrap" (think like wrapping a baby) is better than taking a "used" towel.
> And for someone who NEVER washes items before giving because her house and hands are clean.
> Dah --- also has 2 dogs. -- Dust, pollen, dander, yes and even dust mites; to name a few.
> 
> Another BTW -- I multi-task when I use the washer and dryer.
> I am not just sitting there idle twiddling my thumbs waiting for it to finish.


Galaxy just in case you didn't know. HSDS......And dun you ferget it.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Astounding how many believe she is a doctor! Trouble is, she doesn't bother to explain that she is not.


Happens to be against the law to portray one's self as a doctor.


----------



## lorraine 55

grandmann said:


> She mention she has four older children and three little ones at home. I thought I read she is expecting.


Her profile states they have three children born to them and one given as a gift to their family. She mentioned recently that there are three children staying with them for the summer. I don't think she is pregnant but I could be wrong.


----------



## WindingRoad

Louette said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think it was way more than one grouchy somebody. My mother would have been appalled if I had treated someone in this manner and I'm 65. Whatever happened to loving kindness? Louette


Isn't there a saying somewhere to the effect of "you reap what you sow" I could be wrong. I WAS wrong once but it was a mistake.


----------



## WindingRoad

finkelb said:


> "I think part of her problem is that she doesn't have a job outside the home to deal with as well as a household to run. "
> 
> Excuse me? She's a practicing OB-GYn, with fixed hours AND on-call responsibilities.
> 
> Get over yourself!


She is not........


----------



## Chesneys

Firstsoprano said:


> You and I probably have the same washer. I use the delicate cycle for my delicates then hang to dry and everything seems just fine. I bought a a drying rack last fall from Amazon. It wasn't as heavy duty in life as written up but works well, is on wheels so easy to move around.


Well, that's encouraging. I just bought a rack for the MH so I can try this. Thanks.

And it looks like I definitely need spell check today. Oh well. Always did.

:roll:


----------



## JTM

Chesneys said:


> Thank you, JTM. This post is doubly useful to me as (hopefully) we will be traveling in our Newmar Canyon Star next year. Champing at the bit to get these properties sold and get on the road! Lot's of knitting time. )


Ours is a Monaco Windsor and I love it. DH thinks I am crazy to do laundry in the motorhome...he thinks I should use the laundromat, and all those quarters. 
Our washing machine is a combo (washer/dryer in one unit) and can go right from washing right into drying, non-stop. Did that once...and learned a lesson. I now set for wash only...take out anything I do not want to go through the dryer, then set for drying. 
If we are ever lucky enough to trade this one in and get another... it will have a stacked washer and dryer, so I could wash a second load while drying the first. 
Good luck when you get to start traveling...it is a wonderful life.


----------



## chrisjac

So glad to see you!



WindingRoad said:


> Happens to be against the law to portray one's self as a doctor.


----------



## kittygritty

AmyKnits said:


> Virtually every day I read here on KP that "New Moms don't have time to hand wash", so ONLY machine wash is acceptable. OR "I refuse to spend time hand washing a sweater". These comments puzzle me as (in my experience) hand washing takes NO MORE time or effort than machine washing/drying... It actually takes LESS effort and time for me!!
> 
> That said.. I have never washed ANY knitted item in a washing machine. My Mother taught (trained) me to hand wash all knits/silks/delicate items to keep them looking their best and help them last longer. I began hand washing my silk lingerie and cashmere sweaters in High School and STILL wear several sweaters from High School... Habndwashing has kept them looking like BRAND NEW.
> 
> Now that I knit I could not even IMAGINE tossing all my hard work (hand knitted sweater) into the washer and dryer (stretching, pulling, catching on other clothing, shrinking, fading..... 😫😩😖. Oh my!).
> 
> I thought a discussion on hand washing would be interesting as some have discussed "wringing", "twisting" and "using towels to roll an item and stepping on them"?!?!?! I have no clue what is going on with all of THAT..... Here is how I "hand wash".......
> 
> For sweaters, hand knitted gloves, scarves, other items (no matter the fiber content) I place them in my washing machine with some wool wash (typically I use a SOAK that is no rinse, but occasionally use others.... For acrylics... Use Tide or whatever you use on your laundry. I KNOW it is not BEST, but I also use Tide on my wool on occasion).
> 
> Put in enough water to cover, soak for 20 minutes, set washer to "Rinse and Spin"... Gentle or delicate preferred.
> 
> When spin cycle is complete I lay the item on TOP of my dryer (the heat from the dryer speeds up drying) and when the load is done drying, so is my sweater.
> 
> For hand washing lingerie.... I have a drawer in my bathroom where I deposit my lingerie needing to be washed... At the endof the week, I place the items in the sink and let them soak while I shower. When I am finished with my shower I drain the water from the sink, use my towel (from drying off) to get a little extra water from the items and hang over the rod to dry. (I don't bother running these through rinse and spin in the washer because they don't hold the amount of water knitted items do.
> 
> For ME... "Hand washing" is a lot LESS work and takes LESS time than waiting for my washing machine and dryer to do the work. Best yet... My knits/lingerie last... Well, since High School... Almost 30 years! 😖😖😖😖
> 
> I hope this helps some who "refuse to spend time hand-washing sweaters" and I welcome any other tricks/hints/suggestions for making the process even easier and quicker.......


I expect I'm a bit of a rebel, but I've even washed cashmere (from thrift store, not hand knit) in cold water, gentle cycle in the machine. Turns out great. (on the other hand, I've even washed a leather jacket, silk blouses, and more, in the machine-I am not able to translate properly when I see "dry clean only", and I hate hand washing. However, you are probably doing it the correct way in the case of wool. I'm just lazy. I'd never worry about hand washing acrylic.


----------



## kittygritty

mopgenorth said:


> What I don't understand is the arrogance behind you being unable to accept the idea that not everyone wants to live their life as you direct. Regurgitating how your way is better than any other and that you are puzzled by why people choose to use a washer and dryer to wash clothes that are completely and totally able to be machine washed and dried boggles my mind. Do what you do and make all the suggestions you like, but please check your patronizing and condescending attitude at the door before entering.


yikes, sorry, I missed the arrogance. I don't see that from the comment.


----------



## 1953knitter

I agree & I am here to defend Amy from those small minded jealous ladies with too much time on their hands. Amy gives good, helpful & sound advise. So what if she has silk & cashmere, so do I. Yes, it is expensive, all the more reason to care for it properly. I think I remember her saying she likes cashmere & usually buys it on sale, they same way I buy my nicer things, if it is anyone's business. Last year I started wearing leggings with boots - I bought 4 pairs of boots in 2 months, I carry a very expensive handbag. All of these purchases were with my money that I earned & if my husband doesn't mind how I spend my money, why should anyone else.

What difference does her occupation make? Several people on this site need a job, so you can get off the computer & out of the house. Ladies stop being small minded, judgemental & condscending. If you don't like or agree with a post, then move on instead of being critical. Your time on this earth is short - remember God told us to love one another & there hasn't been much love or kindness here today.

I hope Amy will continue to offer advise & suggestions - but with all this stone throwing - I doubt we here much from her again, that will be our loss.


----------



## 1953knitter

You thought she "ONLY" worked in a physican's office. You needed to re-read that comment before you hit send. Physician or physican's assistant, either job takes a high level skill, you sound as if she mops the floors.


----------



## maomac

MaggieNow said:


> Amy, thank you for all the knitting tips, patterns, etc. that you have shared with us. There appears to be a pattern (no pun intended) here that now no matter what you post the haters choose to misinterpret, take things out of context, and take over the thread with nothing helpful. Is it time for you to enter the witness protection program or at the very least get a new identity on KP? It is hard to watch this going on. In a recent post they vilified you for 100+ pages. It was like attending a lynching and just sickened me. Your replies continue to be gracious and I don't know how you do it. My fear is that they will eventually drive you out. For the rest of us it is not fun to wade through pages and pages vainly trying to find anything useful to the original topic. I hope this will stop.
> 
> MaggieNow


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
One additional thing I have learned - whose comments to simply avoid no matter the subject. It is hard for me to respect the opinions of "the haters" on any subject. I am fairly new to this site, was ready to quit after the last harrangue, and decided to stay when it appeared to have gone away. I think I will just continue to be selective in what/who I choose to read. Unfortunately the diatribes make it difficult to find the helpful, respectful comments.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Everyone is busy these days. Young families have their kids in a dozen activities, there is homework, etc. children take a lot of time. But, I worked evenings, had a business to run with my DH , two boys that were busy, volunteered, did all the wife and Mum things, community things , school things , friend things, I still had the time to soak a couple sweaters, hats etc. that Grannie knit that I knew they were wool and would shrink. Not everyone wants to take the time, but multi tasking seems to be what young people do best. And if being on their phone is any indication that they do have some free time, then they have free time. Whether they chose to use it the same way some do is their choice.
I still hand wash, as Amy does, in the sink, I have one of those racks for my dryer , it works great and I take things out and shape them while damp, really big siwashes I send to the cleaners as my hands ache from wringing and I do not have room to stomp on them on the floor or the inclination to do so, and on and on and on! 
Now, those of you who dislike this lady for your personal reasons, need to , IMHO, take a look at what truly hits your trigger and deal with it. Does that mean not read the posts, bite the tongue, have a stroke from high blood pressure holding back comments, self reflect etc. etc. etc. A lot of my friends have money, status in the community, a lot of my friends are scraping by , pulling up by their boot straps, I have never heard one of them meow about the others station in life, get catty about the other, at least in front of me. Why? I surmise it is because they realize we are all different, we all have our trials and triumphs, we all look to the future for things to be good, we all want a peaceful existence. Most of us just want to learn all there is about knitting and crocheting and I bet most everyone that has posted has the same goal. 
Getting sidetracked to the degree of disenchantment is sure hard on every member. 
Ok, I am going to put the pizza in the oven, put the groceries away, move a sprinkler, help DH get the 5 th wheel packed for work and then I am going to quilt so I do not have to think about these posts! Oh yes, multi tasking, my choice.


----------



## smokinneedles

We are missing some one guess who.??????

Her friend.


----------



## 1953knitter

Excellent reply. I am also an Amy fan. When I retired I found when you have nothing to do - that is exactly what you get done-nothing. Multi-tasking has it benefits.


----------



## WindingRoad

lindaspinney said:


> Excellent reply. I am also an Amy fan. When I retired I found when you have nothing to do - that is exactly what you get done-nothing. Multi-tasking has it benefits.


Actually, multitasking has been studied and proven that most successful people don't multitask.

http://stevekeating.me/2015/06/21/the-truth-about-multitasking/


----------



## grandmann

AmyKnits said:


> Are you volunteering? Lol. The kids are LEARNING to help, but all goes out the window when they are home... Friends in and out... Food being made/eaten 24/7... No "help" I know could ever keep up!!! (Live-in help, maybe... But there is no ROOM!). Lol! I am only working limited hours for 6 weeks of the summer... I wanted to spend time with the kids AND try and make sure the house isn't destroyed!!!!
> 
> Four of our brood go back to College in the fall and then the 3 little ones at home are "manageable" and I go back to full time!


According to this she has 7 children but on Profile reads:

OB/GYN, Recently returned to my career full time after taking a 20 year hiatus to raise my children. I also teach yoga, spinning and pilates part time
Interests: writing, knitting, enjoying my friends and family
Biography: Married, Mother of three children born to us and one that has been given as a gift to our family. I am also a Mom to two boxers. Don't drink, don't smoke, don't swear... knitting is my only "vice". Started knitting in 2011 and am self-taught. I CAN crochet, but much prefer knitting.

Only Amy can explain this one....


----------



## chrisjac

Yes, good luck with that one or maybe one of her fans can explain it .



grandmann said:


> According to this she has 7 children but on Profile reads:
> 
> OB/GYN, Recently returned to my career full time after taking a 20 year hiatus to raise my children. I also teach yoga, spinning and pilates part time
> Interests: writing, knitting, enjoying my friends and family
> Biography: Married, Mother of three children born to us and one that has been given as a gift to our family. I am also a Mom to two boxers. Don't drink, don't smoke, don't swear... knitting is my only "vice". Started knitting in 2011 and am self-taught. I CAN crochet, but much prefer knitting.
> 
> Only Amy can explain this one....


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Yes, good luck with that one or maybe one of her fans can explain it .


yeah they have certainly come out of the woodwork tonight. LOL...


----------



## carrottop71

grandmann said:


> According to this she has 7 children but on Profile reads:
> 
> OB/GYN, Recently returned to my career full time after taking a 20 year hiatus to raise my children. I also teach yoga, spinning and pilates part time
> Interests: writing, knitting, enjoying my friends and family
> Biography: Married, Mother of three children born to us and one that has been given as a gift to our family. I am also a Mom to two boxers. Don't drink, don't smoke, don't swear... knitting is my only "vice". Started knitting in 2011 and am self-taught. I CAN crochet, but much prefer knitting.
> 
> Only Amy can explain this one....


What does the number of children she has have to do with the price of rice in China.


----------



## WindingRoad

carrottop71 said:


> What does the number of children she has have to do with the price of rice in China.


If you like being lied to then you probably won't understand the answer to that question.

BTW TEA.....


----------



## chrisjac

Honesty goes along with the rest of the package.



carrottop71 said:


> What does the number of children she has have to do with the price of rice in China.


----------



## 1953knitter

I did not say I was a multi-tasking fool, but there are times we all need do to more than one task at a time. But when I have nothing I have to get done, I put off things until "later". Yeah for successful non multi tasking people.


----------



## WindingRoad

lindaspinney said:


> I did not say I was a multi-tasking fool, but there are times we all need do to more than one task at a time. But when I have nothing I have to get done, I put off things until "later". Yeah for successful non multi tasking people.


Who said you did?


----------



## 1953knitter

What do you have against this woman? What has she done to you? I can't say some of the things I'd like to say, but the attacks on this person are uncalled for. Ladies look in the mirror before you are citicial of another. 

Peoples lives change & most don't run to KP to update our profiles. These extra children could have come into her family through some unfortunate circumstances. If you can't be kind - not be petty.


----------



## WindingRoad

lindaspinney said:


> What do you have against this woman? What has she done to you? I can't say some of the things I'd like to say, but the attacks on this person are uncalled for. Ladies look in the mirror before you are citicial of another.
> 
> Peoples lives change & most don't run to KP to update our profiles. These extra children could have come into her family through some unfortunate circumstances. If you can't be kind - not be petty.


I'm assuming your post was directed to AK also when you used the word ladies. She's attacked us also. Said my socks were inferior. Before YOU throw stones make sure you're aiming at the right people. Thanks.


----------



## 1953knitter

The post you shared on successful people not being multi tasking, sounded as if multi tasking was a negative trait. Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## WindingRoad

lindaspinney said:


> The post you shared on successful people not being multi tasking, sounded as if multi tasking was a negative trait. Sorry if I misunderstood.


NAP. Most every thing here is a misunderstanding. Happens. Studies have shown that even in a face to face conversation one only gets about 7% gets from one person to the other. And we expect the written word to be an improvement. NOT.

Now ask we why we only get 7% of the conversation. I have the answer. LOL


----------



## chrisjac

After working hard on 2 very intricate Aran sweaters for my children, she couldn't believe I would use an inferior yarn (Lion Brand 100% Fisherman wool). And using an easy to care for acrylic yarn for a young working mother who didn't have time to hand wash. You get the picture?
I don't care how many children she has. I just don't care for all the personal information I didn't need to know.



lindaspinney said:


> What do you have against this woman? What has she done to you? I can't say some of the things I'd like to say, but the attacks on this person are uncalled for. Ladies look in the mirror before you are citicial of another.
> 
> Peoples lives change & most don't run to KP to update our profiles. These extra children could have come into her family through some unfortunate circumstances. If you can't be kind - not be petty.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> After working hard on 2 very intricate Aran sweaters for my children, she couldn't believe I would use an inferior yarn (Lion Brand 100% Fisherman wool). And using an easy to care for acrylic yarn for a young working mother who didn't have time to hand wash. You get the picture?
> I don't care how many children she has. I just don't care for all the personal information I didn't need to know.


And that's just the problem. She'll come out next with why don't people up date their profiles. LOL

Maybe she gets a cut of the revenue. You know traffic.


----------



## chrisjac

Yep. Can't be much harder than changing your avatar. LOL



WindingRoad said:


> And that's just the problem. She'll come out next with why don't people up date their profiles. LOL
> 
> Maybe she gets a cut of the revenue. You know traffic.


----------



## fortunate1

I posted..even stated..not directed at any one person, she got peeved..took it personally, therefore, I made a choice, just my choice, we all have them, to take her posts personal... If you step in it..it is your job to clean it off your shoe, nope, no apology when I pointed out ...not directed..blah,, blah blah, she did not even have the grace to apologize.. Gee whiz Wally, so I did what I do.. My chosen career...Just to clarify, I AM NOT an MD as someone asked me...if you put your stuff on a public forum, you choose to let everyone in your personal life..donot cry foul when it is then reposted, again you stepped in it...


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> Actually, multitasking has been studied and proven that most successful people don't multitask.
> 
> http://stevekeating.me/2015/06/21/the-truth-about-multitasking/


They also have more basic time to not multi task, they were studied as keeping one task goal oriented, as I understand it. What mother/ father has the luxury of focusing on a singular goal! Success to me in my role, not my work for income role, is to accomplish most all that needs taken care of in an ordinary day, I am successful when it gets all done. But sometimes I rebel and do as little as possible, a wonderful day off on my day off!


----------



## SAMkewel

carrottop71 said:


> Amy I like your style and don't find it abrasive in any way. You tell it the way you feel. I don't take it as an attack on me because I am a strong woman that will do things my way, but I might consider yours also. Thanks for sharing. You were not preaching. I don't have lacy frilly little things to hand wash. My bra's are the sturdy over the shoulder boulder holders and if they go bad I just buy more. Nothing pretty enough to fuss over. On the other hand I hand wash my knits all but the socks and one sweater that is acrylic and really does do better in the washer and dryer. Amy, you are attractive, smart and I like you and I never get offended by your posts.


I think it would be a great idea for everyone who wishes to pick sides to read the entire history of what has transpired between AmyKnits and other posters, some of whom are no longer on the forum. Those who do not wish to pick sides are wise to stay out of it IMHO.


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> They also have more basic time to not multi task, they were studied as keeping one task goal oriented, as I understand it. What mother/ father has the luxury of focusing on a singular goal! Success to me in my role, not my work for income role, is to accomplish most all that needs taken care of in an ordinary day, I am successful when it gets all done. But sometimes I rebel and do as little as possible, a wonderful day off on my day off!


Then you've missed the meaning of multitasking.


----------



## Montana Gramma

chrisjac said:


> Yes, good luck with that one or maybe one of her fans can explain it .


What means this "fan" thing? I do not remember signing up for any club or organization for anyone or anything other than KP? Because some of us do not like to see someone bashed over and over, you designate us as "fans"? If we agreed with your assessment are we "fans" of yours? I have been more than polite to you, shall continue to be so to all, unless you slam me unwarrantedly, then you do not have to worry about repercussions, you will mean nil to me, I will likely lose out on some great knitting ideas and items, but so be it rather than have you crowd my mind. I will exercise that wonderful thing choice and not watch your replies or posts. You told the world you have never been accused of being catty, and as I remember, did not look up the posts, sure someone will, you apologized for it looking that way. I think I explained that was directed to all negative posts not posters personalities. I do not keep score or count times posters have used a tone of blatant disrespect but it certainly seems to have added up this last week to a pile of.......... You fill in the blank.


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> I think it would be a great idea for everyone who wishes to pick sides to read the entire history of what has transpired between AmyKnits and other posters, some of whom are no longer on the forum. Those who do not wish to pick sides are wise to stay out of it IMHO.


That's just it. They do.


----------



## lorraine 55

lindaspinney said:


> What do you have against this woman? What has she done to you? I can't say some of the things I'd like to say, but the attacks on this person are uncalled for. Ladies look in the mirror before you are citicial of another.
> 
> Peoples lives change & most don't run to KP to update our profiles. These extra children could have come into her family through some unfortunate circumstances. If you can't be kind - not be petty.


She has already posted that there are three children staying in the home for the summer.


----------



## WindingRoad

lorraine 55 said:


> She has already posted that there are three children staying in the home for the summer.


Sometimes you can tell when people are stretching the truth. Some type... some open their mouths.


----------



## chrisjac

Nothing personal but check the previous pages, I did not come up with that word. I despise dishonesty and patronizing in any shape or form.



Montana Gramma said:


> What means this "fan" thing? I do not remember signing up for any club or organization for anyone or anything other than KP? Because some of us do not like to see someone bashed over and over, you designate us as "fans"? If we agreed with your assessment are we "fans" of yours? I have been more than polite to you, shall continue to be so to all, unless you slam me unwarrantedly, then you do not have to worry about repercussions, you will mean nil to me, I will likely lose out on some great knitting ideas and items, but so be it rather than have you crowd my mind. I will exercise that wonderful thing choice and not watch your replies or posts. You told the world you have never been accused of being catty, and as I remember, did not look up the posts, sure someone will, you apologized for it looking that way. I think I explained that was directed to all negative posts not posters personalities. I do not keep score or count times posters have used a tone of blatant disrespect but it certainly seems to have added up this last week to a pile of.......... You fill in the blank.


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> What means this "fan" thing? I do not remember signing up for any club or organization for anyone or anything other than KP? Because some of us do not like to see someone bashed over and over, you designate us as "fans"? If we agreed with your assessment are we "fans" of yours? I have been more than polite to you, shall continue to be so to all, unless you slam me unwarrantedly, then you do not have to worry about repercussions, you will mean nil to me, I will likely lose out on some great knitting ideas and items, but so be it rather than have you crowd my mind. I will exercise that wonderful thing choice and not watch your replies or posts. You told the world you have never been accused of being catty, and as I remember, did not look up the posts, sure someone will, you apologized for it looking that way. I think I explained that was directed to all negative posts not posters personalities. I do not keep score or count times posters have used a tone of blatant disrespect but it certainly seems to have added up this last week to a pile of.......... You fill in the blank.


Then why have you bothered to reply at all?


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> Then you've missed the meaning of multitasking.


Mutitasking at different levels is not a bad thing. Should I sit down while the washer and dryer are doing their thing, the dishwasher loaded doing its thing and just wait? 
Critical things I have to agree should not be multi tasked, but most of that is on the job, income oriented.
Multitasking in my home is productive and useful.
Certainly do not want the X-ray tech making coffee while doing my X-rays but sure hope he is capable of making coffee and his lunch and a load of laundry at the same time when he is at home. We all multitask one way or the other, and who really should determine if it is successful or not? Me , I think, in my own little world.


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> Mutitasking at different levels is not a bad thing. Should I sit down while the washer and dryer are doing their thing, the dishwasher loaded doing its thing and just wait?
> Critical things I have to agree should not be multi tasked, but most of that is on the job, income oriented.
> Multitasking in my home is productive and useful.
> Certainly do not want the X-ray tech making coffee while doing my X-rays but sure hope he is capable of making coffee and his lunch and a load of laundry at the same time when he is at home. We all multitask one way or the other, and who really should determine if it is successful or not? Me , I think, in my own little world.


If you go into homes that are neat and tidy I bet the housekeeper doesn't multitask. Ask a professional. I bet you'd be surprised.


----------



## Montana Gramma

chrisjac said:


> Nothing personal but check the previous pages, I did not come up with that word. I despise dishonesty and patronizing in any shape or form.


You answered granmanns post saying it. 
Doesn't matter anyways whether you can up with it or not, repeating it is the same as agreeing. Now I am done.


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> You answered granmanns post saying it.
> Doesn't matter anyways whether you can up with it or not, repeating it is the same as agreeing. Now I am done.


Good night.


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> Then why have you bothered to reply at all?


Very good question, it is highly unlikely some people are going to adopt social/ cyber manners on this thread so I will not incite anyone else to forget theirs. One note though, when some one jumps down your throat and you feel put upon, in the future, I truly hope you have a champion of fairness sitting in the wings for you.


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> Very good question, it is highly unlikely some people are going to adopt social/ cyber manners on this thread so I will not incite anyone else to forget theirs. One note though, when some one jumps down your throat and you feel put upon, in the future, I truly hope you have a champion of fairness sitting in the wings for you.


I always do.


----------



## lorraine 55

As people have already stated there is a history between Amy and some other members. I believe a big part of it is because she has posted some conflicting statements. I know people don't have time to read almost 10,000 posts but she isn't always as sweet as some believe. I think it's nice that some people defend her, but I do not understand why it's alright to call people jealous haters. Some have claimed that these people have no jobs and too much time on their hands etc. What is the difference between making statements like that and calling Amy out.


----------



## chrisjac

What an assumption you've made. 
Happy knitting



Montana Gramma said:


> Very good question, it is highly unlikely some people are going to adopt social/ cyber manners on this thread so I will not incite anyone else to forget theirs. One note though, when some one jumps down your throat and you feel put upon, in the future, I truly hope you have a champion of fairness sitting in the wings for you.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> What an assumption you've made.
> Happy knitting


Which one am I? The kettle or the pot?


----------



## Palenque1978

LillyP said:


> Thanks Amy for the tips, it certainly makes sense and it is nice to have the clothes we love and put so much time and effort into last. I used to save my hand wash items till I had a few to do, but now I treat most of my clothes gently.
> 
> I don't want to hear any high horse attitudes, its what I choose to do.
> I am shaken by the comments on this subject and have been on others as well. She never said that anyone was fat, ugly, lazy, cheap etc, etc, etc.
> I read lots of comments of how our knitting is not appreciated or taken care of the way you think it should be and when Amy posted HER WAY of doing HER laundry the outcry was astounding, Shame
> I do not believe this is a group I will be staying with any longer


LillyP, please don't leave us. I know that what went on in this conversation from some people was uncalled for and simply put, horrible. They're petty, jealous people. We need folks like yourself as well as Amy, whom I admire and respect.

AND, your post hit the nail on the head... except for your comment about possibly leaving us.

Thelma


----------



## Shannon123

This among many others is how she talks to all of us. Any of you who have an umbrella swift are DUMBER THAN A BLOND

Amyknits says:
So funny you posted this. I didn't even BOTHER with one of those umbrella-type things when I bought my winder! Even a "blonde" can see those things are an "accident waiting to happen".... A poor design IMO. Experience from watching the woman at my LYS trying to deal with adjusting, slipping and occasionally a mess taught me to avoid that purchase! "Quote/unquote"

Sorry I can't link properly...

The above is an example of how she always manages to tell us
how she's ALWAYS been smarter than the average bear. Don't get me started on the acrylic yarn subject!

While she's doling out knitting wisdom, she manages to insult nearly everyone. 

Watch out... You could be next!


----------



## MomPae

lindaspinney said:


> I agree & I am here to defend Amy from those small minded jealous ladies with too much time on their hands. Amy gives good, helpful & sound advise. So what if she has silk & cashmere, so do I. Yes, it is expensive, all the more reason to care for it properly. I think I remember her saying she likes cashmere & usually buys it on sale, they same way I buy my nicer things, if it is anyone's business. Last year I started wearing leggings with boots - I bought 4 pairs of boots in 2 months, I carry a very expensive handbag. All of these purchases were with my money that I earned & if my husband doesn't mind how I spend my money, why should anyone else.
> 
> What difference does her occupation make? Several people on this site need a job, so you can get off the computer & out of the house. Ladies stop being small minded, judgemental & condscending. If you don't like or agree with a post, then move on instead of being critical. Your time on this earth is short - remember God told us to love one another & there hasn't been much love or kindness here today.
> 
> I hope Amy will continue to offer advise & suggestions - but with all this stone throwing - I doubt we here much from her again, that will be our loss.


VERY WELL STATED, Linda Spinney! AmyKnits simply offered ideas as to how she has found to "hand wash" items, obviously to make the task easier for those who choose to follow these suggestions. It's sad that so many narrow minded, envious people have to add their snarky remarks which benefit no one. Whenever I see junk posted from those people, I normally simply move on and don't waste my time reading this trash. Their names are easy enough to spot. I don't understand why they read comments posted by people they're so envious of.

Amy, please continue to provide your good useful advice for those of us who are truly interested in knitting items and caring for them. Some of us enjoy Knitting Paradise for the purpose it was intended and NOT for trying to make ourselves look better by cutting other people down. We have better ways of improving our self esteem. THANK YOU, Amy, for all of your well intentioned, helpful comments, even though they are often misconstrued.


----------



## WindingRoad

Shannon123 said:


> This among many others is how she talks to all of us. Any of you who have an umbrella swift are DUMBER THAN A BLOND
> 
> Amyknits says:
> So funny you posted this. I didn't even BOTHER with one of those umbrella-type things when I bought my winder! Even a "blonde" can see those things are an "accident waiting to happen".... A poor design IMO. Experience from watching the woman at my LYS trying to deal with adjusting, slipping and occasionally a mess taught me to avoid that purchase! "Quote/unquote"
> 
> Sorry I can't link properly...
> 
> The above is an example of how she always manages to tell us
> how she's ALWAYS been smarter than the average bear. Don't get me started on the acrylic yarn subject!
> 
> While she's doling out knitting wisdom, she manages to insult nearly everyone.
> 
> Watch out... You could be next!


Oh goody. "WE" get to say I told you so. I would throw down the gauntlet to any of her "fans" opps I used that word, to disagree with her and see how that goes over. Probably like a lead balloon. I love this because now I am on her DNR list again. Oh Happy Days. I can speak up and not have to defend myself. LOL


----------



## chrisjac

You're the honest one.



WindingRoad said:


> Which one am I? The kettle or the pot?


----------



## WindingRoad

MomPae said:


> VERY WELL STATED, Linda Spinney! AmyKnits simply offered ideas as to how she has found to "hand wash" items, obviously to make the task easier for those who choose to follow these suggestions. It's sad that so many narrow minded, envious people have to add their snarky remarks which benefit no one. Whenever I see junk posted from those people, I normally simply move on and don't waste my time reading this trash. Their names are easy enough to spot. I don't understand why they read comments posted by people they're so envious of.
> 
> Amy, please continue to provide your good useful advice for those of us who are truly interested in knitting items and caring for them. Some of us enjoy Knitting Paradise for the purpose it was intended and NOT for trying to make ourselves look better by cutting other people down. We have better ways of improving our self esteem. THANK YOU, Amy, for all of your well intentioned, helpful comments, even though they are often misconstrued.


Have you seen her socks. I think she has growths' on her ankles.


----------



## WindingRoad

MomPae said:


> VERY WELL STATED, Linda Spinney! AmyKnits simply offered ideas as to how she has found to "hand wash" items, obviously to make the task easier for those who choose to follow these suggestions. It's sad that so many narrow minded, envious people have to add their snarky remarks which benefit no one. Whenever I see junk posted from those people, I normally simply move on and don't waste my time reading this trash. Their names are easy enough to spot. I don't understand why they read comments posted by people they're so envious of.
> 
> Amy, please continue to provide your good useful advice for those of us who are truly interested in knitting items and caring for them. Some of us enjoy Knitting Paradise for the purpose it was intended and NOT for trying to make ourselves look better by cutting other people down. We have better ways of improving our self esteem. THANK YOU, Amy, for all of your well intentioned, helpful comments, even though they are often misconstrued.


We need someone to tell us how to wash our clothes now.Not me. I understand how to wash clothes and have been able to read now for 61 years.


----------



## knitnshirl

To use an old term, haters gonna hate.

Why constantly hijack interesting topics with diatribe? How about starting a thread under General Chit-Chat with a descriptive name such as "Let's bash ______ (name of bashee of the day). Anyone who wants to join in is welcome. Posters can pick apart people's words, find contradictions in previous posts, speculate on his or her personal lives, and relive past insults and hurts. It would be a wonderful catharsis. 

Those of us who read Knitting Paradise for the knitting and crocheting information won't have to scan through page after page of often hostile comments that are just not relevant to the topic. 

It's a win-win solution.


----------



## WindingRoad

knitnshirl said:


> To use an old term, haters gonna hate.
> 
> Why constantly hijack interesting topics with diatribe? How about starting a thread under General Chit-Chat with a descriptive name such as "Let's bash ______ (name of bashee of the day). Anyone who wants to join in is welcome. Posters can pick apart people's words, find contradictions in previous posts, speculate on his or her personal lives, and relive past insults and hurts. It would be a wonderful catharsis.
> 
> Those of us who read Knitting Paradise for the knitting and crocheting information won't have to scan through page after page of often hostile comments that are just not relevant to the topic.
> 
> It's a win-win solution.


We don't need to start a thread. We can be lazy we let others start them. Easy peasy.

They don't have to scan. "We" would gladly give you a list of those to avoid. We'll start with the A's.


----------



## 1953knitter

Thank you MomPae. There are a couple of the rudest, most hateful minded women on this site. I just don't see what they hope gain from their attitudes.


----------



## chrisjac

Easy to say when you haven't been insulted.
Take care



lindaspinney said:


> Thank you MomPae. There are a couple of the rudest, most hateful minded women on this site. I just don't see what they hope gain from their attitudes.


----------



## WindingRoad

lindaspinney said:


> Excellent reply. I am also an Amy fan. When I retired I found when you have nothing to do - that is exactly what you get done-nothing. Multi-tasking has it benefits.


I'll ask you ONCE and ONCE only. See I have a caps key just like AMY. So you shouldn't be insulted by me using them.

STOP SENDING ME NASTY PM'S If you have a problem with me take it up here.


----------



## 1953knitter

I have been insulted, in a PM, by someone commenting on this post.


----------



## WindingRoad

lindaspinney said:


> I have been insulted, in a PM, by someone commenting on this post.


Really. How's it feel. Might have been A for you know wouldn't that be a hoot.


----------



## 1953knitter

The PM's were nasty. I'm done & you are also.


----------



## WindingRoad

lindaspinney said:


> The PM's were nasty. I'm done & you are also.


Again you reap what you sow.


----------



## chrisjac

Well, it looks like the OP received the attention she craves. 21 pages. Wowie,Zowie!


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Well, it looks like the OP received the attention she craves. 21 pages. Wowie,Zowie!


You doubted that was her intent. I'm surprised at you. LOL


----------



## Palenque1978

Shannon123 said:


> This among many others is how she talks to all of us. Any of you who have an umbrella swift are DUMBER THAN A BLOND
> 
> Amyknits says:
> So funny you posted this. I didn't even BOTHER with one of those umbrella-type things when I bought my winder! Even a "blonde" can see those things are an "accident waiting to happen".... A poor design IMO. Experience from watching the woman at my LYS trying to deal with adjusting, slipping and occasionally a mess taught me to avoid that purchase! "Quote/unquote"
> 
> Sorry I can't link properly...
> 
> The above is an example of how she always manages to tell us
> how she's ALWAYS been smarter than the average bear. Don't get me started on the acrylic yarn subject!
> 
> While she's doling out knitting wisdom, she manages to insult nearly everyone.
> 
> Watch out... You could be next!


So what??!! She writes and you read it ... so, don't read it. Period. No, you can't help yourself... and put in your vile comments. Move on, Live and let live. sheesh!


----------



## Redhead1951

i cannot *believe* that there are 21 pages (!) on this topic so far. I found the topic to be mildly interesting, but no way will I read all those pages of replies. Do you read them all? And it looks like the topic has disintegrated into flaming. 

And I wonder how many items could be hand-washed (in any method) in place of reading and writing all of this. 21 pages! Sheesh...

(Maybe my post will be on page 22 ) :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

Redhead1951 said:


> i cannot *believe* that there are 21 pages (!) on this topic so far. I found the topic to be mildly interesting, but no way will I read all those pages of replies. Do you read them all?
> 
> And I wonder how many items could be hand-washed (in any method) in place of reading and writing all of this. 21 pages! Sheesh...
> 
> (Maybe my post will be on page 22 ) :lol:


I'll post to you so you can post back and maybe make 22 how's that?


----------



## Redhead1951

WindingRoad said:


> I'll post to you so you can post back and maybe make 22 how's that?


sounds good to me... :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

Redhead1951 said:


> sounds good to me... :thumbup:


One more time for the cheap seats. LOL


----------



## nwjasu

Wow not open to others life styles...... Have been hanging all my laundry for almost 30 years because I didn't like the electric rates after I moved. So no dryer here. And I love to wrape my body in cashmere rather than plastic so I don't mind hand washing. Usually have nearly 10 sweaters at at time anyways.


----------



## purdeygirl

Goodness, I could feel the heat coming off this one. I found the post quite interesting. Everyone is different and this forum is about sharing ideas and experiences.
I remember coming out of hospital and realised that my wonderful husband had thrown a 3ply hand knitted, many hours of work, lacy baby cardigan into the washing machine. I had been so proud of it; it ended up a misshapend mess.


----------



## lindakaren12

Soak in Eucalon and spin dry. Easy and kind to sweaters.
Works for me, too.


----------



## annagemma

I totally agree with Maggimoonwitch. Handwashing to me is exactly what it says "on the tin!!!!!"
Items in sink, warm water, a bit of Fairy Liquid. swishing around, gentle squeezing, several rinses and voila!!!!
How is putting items in a machine, "handwashing??????"
Cheers


----------



## Nanknit

annagemma said:


> I totally agree with Maggimoonwitch. Handwashing to me is exactly what it says "on the tin!!!!!"
> Items in sink, warm water, a bit of Fairy Liquid. swishing around, gentle squeezing, several rinses and voila!!!!
> How is putting items in a machine, "handwashing??????"
> Cheers


Yep!!! I agree


----------



## chrisjac

I will pass on any future advice. I've been knitting for 40+ years and been doing laundry and hand washing of fine knits for longer than that.



Nanknit said:


> Yep!!! Stating that you would never put your knitted/delicate garments in the washing machine then go on to say that when 'hand washing' you put those same garments into the washing machine and put it on rinse and spin to hand wash them, that is a total contradiction. To the OP, please,if you want to hold yourself up as someone who likes to help, educate and inform others, at least get your method terminology correct.


----------



## Nanknit

chrisjac said:


> I will pass on any future advice. I've been knitting for 40+ years and been doing laundry and hand washing of fine knits for longer than that.


Yes, me too. I am late(ish) 60s and have been knitting for 60years and washing my own knitted items and clothing since I was 16.....I think I know how to 'hand wash' by now. I also had a RETHINK on what I wrote and edited it as I didn't want any backlash or nasty PMs.


----------



## gypsysoul

1953knitter said:


> I agree & I am here to defend Amy from those small minded jealous ladies with too much time on their hands. Amy gives good, helpful & sound advise. So what if she has silk & cashmere, so do I. Yes, it is expensive, all the more reason to care for it properly. I think I remember her saying she likes cashmere & usually buys it on sale, they same way I buy my nicer things, if it is anyone's business. Last year I started wearing leggings with boots - I bought 4 pairs of boots in 2 months, I carry a very expensive handbag. All of these purchases were with my money that I earned & if my husband doesn't mind how I spend my money, why should anyone else.
> 
> What difference does her occupation make? Several people on this site need a job, so you can get off the computer & out of the house. Ladies stop being small minded, judgemental & condscending. If you don't like or agree with a post, then move on instead of being critical. Your time on this earth is short - remember God told us to love one another & there hasn't been much love or kindness here today.
> 
> I hope Amy will continue to offer advise & suggestions - but with all this stone throwing - I doubt we here much from her again, that will be our loss.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gypsysoul

Questions: What is Eucalon? What is Fairy Liquid? And what is a DNR list, other than the medical term?


----------



## chrisjac

Nothing like a little experience. The backlash will happen no matter what. 
Glad to know you!
Christine



Nanknit said:


> Yes, me too. I am late(ish) 60s and have been knitting for 60years and washing my own knitted items and clothing since I was 16.....I think I know how to 'hand wash' by now. I also had a RETHINK on what I wrote and edited it as I didn't want any backlash or nasty PMs.


----------



## purdeygirl

gypsysoul said:


> Questions: What is Eucalon? What is Fairy Liquid? And what is a DNR list, other than the medical term?


I believe Fairy Liquid, liquid soap used for washing dishes usually, (a UK product) is the equivalent of something called Blue Dawn in the US. Not sure about the others.


----------



## Nanknit

chrisjac said:


> Nothing like a little experience. The backlash will happen no matter what.
> Glad to know you!
> Christine


Nice to meet you too Christine. Happy knitting 
Jen : :


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Easy to say when you haven't been insulted.
> Take care


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Just wait until they disagree with her and get the nasty PM's. I hope none of the fan club uses acrylic yarn.


----------



## grandmann

lorraine 55 said:


> As people have already stated there is a history between Amy and some other members. I believe a big part of it is because she has posted some conflicting statements. I know people don't have time to read almost 10,000 posts but she isn't always as sweet as some believe. I think it's nice that some people defend her, but I do not understand why it's alright to call people jealous haters. Some have claimed that these people have no jobs and too much time on their hands etc. What is the difference between making statements like that and calling Amy out.


If you agree with every word Amy says then she will send you a PM saying that she appreciates that you are on her side. But never go against her then you go on her enemy list. It's Amy all the way.......I was surprise when I saw her avatar with the black man. I asked her who he was she never answer my PM even though I asked her in a nice way. I was a follower of Amy's for a long time. Always on the good side until I question what happen to her first marriage because I knew she was married to a white man by pictures she showed. Sorry, Amy when you are on the spot light enquire minds want to know.


----------



## chrisjac

How sad.



grandmann said:


> If you agree with every word Amy says then she will send you a PM saying that she appreciates that you are on her side. But never go against her then you go on her enemy list. It's Amy all the way.......


----------



## jumbleburt

knitnshirl said:


> To use an old term, haters gonna hate.
> 
> Why constantly hijack interesting topics with diatribe? How about starting a thread under General Chit-Chat with a descriptive name such as "Let's bash ______ (name of bashee of the day). Anyone who wants to join in is welcome. Posters can pick apart people's words, find contradictions in previous posts, speculate on his or her personal lives, and relive past insults and hurts. It would be a wonderful catharsis.
> 
> Those of us who read Knitting Paradise for the knitting and crocheting information won't have to scan through page after page of often hostile comments that are just not relevant to the topic.
> 
> It's a win-win solution.


I love it!


----------



## 1953knitter

Maybe she is as you say, I don't know her or follow her. If so, she does her mud slinging by PM, while a handful of women feel it necessary to drag her through the mud in public. Half a dozen of one & six of the other-where's the difference?


----------



## galaxycraft

1953knitter said:


> Maybe she is as you say, I don't know her or follow her. If so, she does her mud slinging by PM, while a handful of women feel it necessary to drag her through the mud in public. Half a dozen of one & six of the other-where's the difference?


Wrong. She does it publicly just as much as the next one.
She is not innocent and pure of any wrong doing.
Prior posts (even as recent as 1-2 weeks ago), proves it.
As you said - "Maybe she is as you say, I don't know her or follow her".
No need to "follow" her - she pops into any thread.


----------



## Frances14

gypsysoul said:


> Questions: What is Eucalon? What is Fairy Liquid? And what is a DNR list, other than the medical term?


Fairy Liquid is a Dishwashing Liquid used in the Uk. Don't know what the other two are though, sorry.

Jenny x


----------



## grandmann

Eucalon: a no-rinse soap that cleans knits, I sent for a free sample and was happy with it. Then I bought a bottle of it that goes a long way.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=eucalan+samples&form=PRUSEN&pc=U339&mkt=en-us&refig=4a3095e67d6e403b98a06580b69c6f88&qs=PA&sk=PA2OS1&pq=eucalon&sc=8-7&sp=4&cvid=4a3095e67d6e403b98a06580b69c6f88


----------



## fortunate1

While everyone is busy here, she has been making friends and buttering up on other topics, diversion


----------



## Aunty M

WindingRoad said:


> Sometimes you can tell when people are stretching the truth. Some type... some open their mouths.


👍👍


----------



## Chesneys

JTM said:


> Ours is a Monaco Windsor and I love it. DH thinks I am crazy to do laundry in the motorhome...he thinks I should use the laundromat, and all those quarters.
> Our washing machine is a combo (washer/dryer in one unit) and can go right from washing right into drying, non-stop. Did that once...and learned a lesson. I now set for wash only...take out anything I do not want to go through the dryer, then set for drying.
> If we are ever lucky enough to trade this one in and get another... it will have a stacked washer and dryer, so I could wash a second load while drying the first.
> Good luck when you get to start traveling...it is a wonderful life.


I have converted our W/D closet into storage, as due to the double size refrig I don't have a pantry. I don't need a washer in it right now as we mostly weekend or dog show, but may reconsider later as I could squeeze a single unit like yours in. I understand special care to prevent wrinkling is necessary with these units?


----------



## wlk4fun647

Katsch said:


> Oh boy, the ruckus has started.


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## nankat

Eucalan. Never heard of it but googled it. Very interesting. There must be many of these miracle products that we don't know of. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chrisjac

Interesting to see the compliments for other knitters (for the first time).



fortunate1 said:


> While everyone is busy here, she has been making friends and buttering up on other topics, diversion


----------



## wlk4fun647

Katsch said:


> I will answer part of your question. I have a lingerie bag made for my bras. It has a zipper and I fold them in half and wash with my undies on delicate cycle of my wash. I tend to air dry most of my lingerie. No I cannot fit into my high school clothes even though I would love to but in all honesty I think I am the majority with that statement. I sure have not been successful in that department. Women may stop growing as teens but please tell that to my hormones.
> My washer has a wool wash cycle and it is a great feature. The items do not get distorted but I do use laundry bags for all wool items as well.


I agree with you totally... I've always used a garment bag as long as I knew about them (Thank you Lane Bryant)... and no longer lost bras to the washing machine!


----------



## Chesneys

knitnshirl said:


> To use an old term, haters gonna hate.
> 
> Why constantly hijack interesting topics with diatribe? How about starting a thread under General Chit-Chat with a descriptive name such as "Let's bash ______ (name of bashee of the day). Anyone who wants to join in is welcome. Posters can pick apart people's words, find contradictions in previous posts, speculate on his or her personal lives, and relive past insults and hurts. It would be a wonderful catharsis.
> 
> Those of us who read Knitting Paradise for the knitting and crocheting information won't have to scan through page after page of often hostile comments that are just not relevant to the topic.
> 
> It's a win-win solution.


Now this is funny! Actually, it's a good idea too.

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

good one, I bought mine at Amazon, the big size! (Expecting first grandchild)



nankat said:


> Eucalan. Never heard of it but googled it. Very interesting. There must be many of these miracle products that we don't know of. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NellieKnitter

I


1953knitter said:


> I agree & I am here to defend Amy from those small minded jealous ladies with too much time on their hands. Amy gives good, helpful & sound advise. So what if she has silk & cashmere, so do I. Yes, it is expensive, all the more reason to care for it properly. I think I remember her saying she likes cashmere & usually buys it on sale, they same way I buy my nicer things, if it is anyone's business. Last year I started wearing leggings with boots - I bought 4 pairs of boots in 2 months, I carry a very expensive handbag. All of these purchases were with my money that I earned & if my husband doesn't mind how I spend my money, why should anyone else.
> 
> What difference does her occupation make? Several people on this site need a job, so you can get off the computer & out of the house. Ladies stop being small minded, judgemental & condscending. If you don't like or agree with a post, then move on instead of being critical. Your time on this earth is short - remember God told us to love one another & there hasn't been much love or kindness here today.
> 
> I hope Amy will continue to offer advise & suggestions - but with all this stone throwing - I doubt we here much from her again, that will be our loss.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope Amy doesn't leave the forum, it would be a great loss. Her personal life is not any of my business or anyone else business! If some of these miserable, unhappy, jealous old women would quite wasting their time being mean and nasty on KP and get a life, everyone would be happier, including them! Just my opinion.


----------



## Beachkc

There are those who will never forgive not getting the bragging they feel their knitted items deserve. If you are happy with your knitted item, that should be satisfaction enough. Get over it and contribute more to this forum than acid.


----------



## fortunate1

Again. If you post your personal stuff on this or any other forum etc you made it everyone's business. If you want your personal life private then keep it private... &#128187;


----------



## chrisjac

NellieKnitter said:


> I
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope Amy doesn't leave the forum, it would be a great loss. Her personal life is not any of my business or anyone else business! If some of these miserable, unhappy, jealous old women would quite wasting their time being mean and nasty on KP and get a life, everyone would be happier, including them! Just my opinion.


----------



## fortunate1

Beachkc said:


> There are those who will never forgive not getting the bragging they feel their knitted items deserve. If you are happy with your knitted item, that should be satisfaction enough. Get over it and contribute more to this forum than acid.


Hmmm..does your husband know you have become a biddy that has nothing better to do..see I did read your posts..


----------



## chrisjac

Can you understand insults to your work?



Beachkc said:


> There are those who will never forgive not getting the bragging they feel their knitted items deserve. If you are happy with your knitted item, that should be satisfaction enough. Get over it and contribute more to this forum than acid.


----------



## WindingRoad

Beachkc said:


> There are those who will never forgive not getting the bragging they feel their knitted items deserve. If you are happy with your knitted item, that should be satisfaction enough. Get over it and contribute more to this forum than acid.


Well, why don't you start a trend. I'll defer to you. You say something nice I'll say something nice and maybe the instigator will say something nice. I hope blue is your color.


----------



## JTM

gypsysoul said:


> Questions: What is Eucalon? What is Fairy Liquid? And what is a DNR list, other than the medical term?


Eucalon is a wool "soak" ... does not need to be rinsed out again.

Don't knot about Fairy Liquid and all I know about 
DNR is medical for Do Not Resuscitate


----------



## WindingRoad

JTM said:


> Eucalon is a wool "soak" ... does not need to be rinsed out again.
> 
> Don't knot about Fairy Liquid and all I know about
> DNR is medical for Do Not Resuscitate


Yes it was another insult. We aren't intelligent enough to know what it means. Well some of aren't. LOL Good morning...


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> Actually, multitasking has been studied and proven that most successful people don't multitask.
> 
> http://stevekeating.me/2015/06/21/the-truth-about-multitasking/


Interesting article. Of course my multi-tasking is more on the order of reading while I eat. Did I mention that I wear my food well?


----------



## Oakley

Fairy Liquid is a British dish washing soap similar to "Dawn".


----------



## lorraine 55

NellieKnitter said:


> I
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope Amy doesn't leave the forum, it would be a great loss. Her personal life is not any of my business or anyone else business! If some of these miserable, unhappy, jealous old women would quite wasting their time being mean and nasty on KP and get a life, everyone would be happier, including them! Just my opinion.


She left the forum last Fall, stating that she no longer had time to knit or participate on KP. She came back in the new year and it seems like has been knitting all along. If anyone wants to read the thread I believe it is titled Where's Amy.


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> Interesting article. Of course my multi-tasking is more on the order of reading while I eat. Did I mention that I wear my food well?


Yes we have to compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges. The example of washing clothes and vacuuming isn't relevant because you aren't actually washing clothes. Your machine is. Of course unless you are hand washing them. And personally, I wouldn't run my vacuum with my hands in water. Wait a minute I'm not even sure that's physically feasible? KWIM

Thanks for the sun. Some 80+ days now and toward the weekend.


----------



## lorraine 55

JTM said:


> Eucalon is a wool "soak" ... does not need to be rinsed out again.
> 
> Don't knot about Fairy Liquid and all I know about
> DNR is medical for Do Not Resuscitate


I think they are referring to Amys DNR list. She has a list of people on KP who she Does Not Respond to.


----------



## luvrcats

Hasn't there been enough said about this subject--let's find another one that can offer some pleasant news. I'm all for this, eh!! Just keep "crafting"!!


----------



## grandmann

lorraine 55 said:


> She left the forum last Fall, stating that she no longer had time to knit or participate on KP. She came back in the new year and it seems like has been knitting all along. If anyone wants to read the thread I believe it is titled Where's Amy.


I believe she was having trouble with her marriage. Then came her new avatar with her new husband. When we ask her about it she won't answer. If you are Happy with who you marry at least you would say so. I think that's where the extra children came from.

Welcome to My Perfect World


----------



## WindingRoad

lorraine 55 said:


> I think they are referring to Amys DNR list. She has a list of people on KP who she Does Not Respond to.


Yes she is misusing the acronym. And very deliberately insulting us. Can't you hear her saying, "I'm in the medical field and all of you are stupid"


----------



## Beachkc

WindingRoad said:


> Well, why don't you start a trend. I'll defer to you. You say something nice I'll say something nice and maybe the instigator will say something nice. I hope blue is your color.


I do love blue, but I can't say that is my color, because I just love color and my favorite is whatever I happen to looking at at the moment. Does that make any sense? It doesn't to me.

My days begins with a bit of quiet time before me hubby awakes and I visit this site for a bit of camaraderie an pleasantries. When me hubby wakes, I help him out of bed and our day begins, where I help him do everything he does. Along with that, today is ironing and clean the pool day.

In the evening when the TV is not to my liking, I visit this knit and visit this site. Since I washed and dried me hubby's hearing aids, our conversations take a lot of energy. Now do you see why this nonsense among people I like upsets me?

Gotta go, he just Yoo Hooed.


----------



## WindingRoad

Beachkc said:


> I do love blue, but I can't say that is my color, because I just love color and my favorite is whatever I happen to looking at at the moment. Does that make any sense? It doesn't to me.
> 
> My days begins with a bit of quiet time before me hubby awakes and I visit this site for a bit of camaraderie an pleasantries. When me hubby wakes, I help him out of bed and our day begins, where I help him do everything he does. Along with that, today is ironing and clean the pool day.
> 
> In the evening when the TV is not to my liking, I visit this knit and visit this site. Since I washed and dried me hubby's hearing aids, our conversations take a lot of energy. Now do you see why this nonsense among people I like upsets me?
> 
> Gotta go, he just Yoo Hooed.


What I see is you read stuff that upsets you. What I don't understand is why? Do you go to the adult book stores and read also? See the issue?


----------



## JYannucci

WOW. No I hand wash small items, socks, scarves. Afghans are washed on gentle and dry on low. I have an afghan that is over 30 years old and look new.


----------



## WindingRoad

JYannucci said:


> WOW. No I hand wash small items, socks, scarves. Afghans are washed on gentle and dry on low. I have an afghan that is over 30 years old and look new.


According to some you're doing it all WRONG. According to ours you're ok.


----------



## smokinneedles

Are the 3 new acquired kids her new husband kids
???????


----------



## SAMkewel

grandmann said:


> Eucalon: a no-rinse soap that cleans knits, I sent for a free sample and was happy with it. Then I bought a bottle of it that goes a long way.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=eucalan+samples&form=PRUSEN&pc=U339&mkt=en-us&refig=4a3095e67d6e403b98a06580b69c6f88&qs=PA&sk=PA2OS1&pq=eucalon&sc=8-7&sp=4&cvid=4a3095e67d6e403b98a06580b69c6f88


I use Eucalan when I can find it; Soak is another similar product that I use when I can't. I like them equally as well, and yes, it does go a long way ;~).


----------



## WindingRoad

smokinneedles said:


> Are the 3 new acquired kids her new husband kids
> ???????


No idea. Selective information. But she still fits in her clothes from high school Of course that's not a jab any one.


----------



## smokinneedles

I don't own any clothing from my High school years, never mind fit in them.


----------



## WindingRoad

smokinneedles said:


> I don't own any clothing from my High school years, never mind fit in them.


And do you care?


----------



## smokinneedles

Any one hear from sockit2me.I wonder if he is in touch with her or if he is reading these post.


----------



## smokinneedles

WindingRoad said:


> And do you care?


nope


----------



## WindingRoad

smokinneedles said:


> Any one hear from sockit2me.I wonder if he is in touch with her or if he is reading these post.


Oh he made a limp attempt to discredit those of us who see the truth. Humming bird analogy.


----------



## WindingRoad

smokinneedles said:


> nope


Me neither.


----------



## misellen

smokinneedles said:


> I don't own any clothing from my High school years, never mind fit in them.


I still have one skirt in my high school memories box. I believe the waistband would fit my thigh LOLOL

I was too skinny then and too fat now


----------



## WindingRoad

smokinneedles said:


> Any one hear from sockit2me.I wonder if he is in touch with her or if he is reading these post.


He's the smart one in all of this. He's not getting his widdle feelings hurt this way. I'm having fun. Cuz I don't GAS.


----------



## Redhead1951

WindingRoad said:


> One more time for the cheap seats. LOL


We missed 21, sluggard replier that I am, but are now on page 26!  And the beat goes on....


----------



## Chesneys

Beachkc said:


> I do love blue, but I can't say that is my color, because I just love color and my favorite is whatever I happen to looking at at the moment. Does that make any sense? It doesn't to me.
> 
> My days begins with a bit of quiet time before me hubby awakes and I visit this site for a bit of camaraderie an pleasantries. When me hubby wakes, I help him out of bed and our day begins, where I help him do everything he does. Along with that, today is ironing and clean the pool day.
> 
> In the evening when the TV is not to my liking, I visit this knit and visit this site. Since I washed and dried me hubby's hearing aids, our conversations take a lot of energy. Now do you see why this nonsense among people I like upsets me?
> 
> Gotta go, he just Yoo Hooed.


Yes, I do see. Sorry your husband is so debilitated, but also glad you are strong and healthy enough to help him. Take good care of yourself.

I think from here on in the best thing to do is simply unfollow a post when this stuff starts. Decided to watch one time to figure out what is going on, but once is enough. Hope to see you on more congenial trends!


----------



## SAMkewel

A DNR list, huh? Mine has only one name on it so I suppose it doesn't qualify as a list, eh? You'd think after so many years on the forum, there would be at least two, but no. I'm generally pretty tolerant of the differences in people, but there are limits.....


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> A DNR list, huh? Mine has only one name on it so I suppose it doesn't qualify as a list, eh? You'd think after so many years on the forum, there would be at least two, but no. I'm generally pretty tolerant of the differences in people, but there are limits.....


Oh no I was on it. And it was broadcast that I was. Then I was off it and BEGGED to be put back on it. I'm on the other DNR list also. Might as well make it a party.


----------



## valj46

No she is not , if we didn't have any people in the medical field i think most over 60's would be in real bad health & unable to knit , i know i would be dead by now ,


WindingRoad said:


> Yes she is misusing the acronym. And very deliberately insulting us. Can't you hear her saying, "I'm in the medical field and all of you are stupid"


----------



## WindingRoad

valj46 said:


> No she is not , if we didn't have any people in the medical field i think most over 60's would be in real bad health & unable to knit , i know i would be dead by now ,


What do you think DNR means? And when and by whom was it invented. BTW she's a secretary. Take her medical advice with 2 grains of salt.


----------



## SAMkewel

WindingRoad said:


> Oh no I was on it. And it was broadcast that I was. Then I was off it and BEGGED to be put back on it. I'm on the other DNR list also. Might as well make it a party.


No, you were/are not on my mini-list. Why would you think that?


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> No, you were/are not on my mini-list. Why would you think that?


OH I mis read your post. I thought you were talking about HER list. Sorrrreeee.


----------



## SAMkewel

WindingRoad said:


> OH I mis read your post. I thought you were talking about HER list. Sorrrreeee.


That's okay. I do have another question, though. Isn't it a bit of an honor to be on HER list? Or am I MISTAKEN?


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> That's okay. I do have another question, though. Isn't it a bit of an honor to be on HER list? Or am I MISTAKEN?


Why do you think I begged?


----------



## grandmann

smokinneedles said:


> Any one hear from sockit2me.I wonder if he is in touch with her or if he is reading these post.


I was wondering the same thing,


----------



## WindingRoad

grandmann said:


> I was wondering the same thing,


Maybe he can't wear the clothes he had in high school anymore.


----------



## SAMkewel

WindingRoad said:


> Why do you think I begged?


Yes, of course. I should have known.....;~D.


----------



## BaraKiss

If this conversation had been taking place in person I think it might have gone differently. Sometimes things that weren't meant to be cruel come across that way.


----------



## smokinneedles

WindingRoad said:


> Maybe he can't wear the clothes he had in high school anymore.


Too Funny ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## smokinneedles

This is her way of getting attention. She seems like she need it or she is screwing around with our heads.


----------



## WindingRoad

smokinneedles said:


> This is her way of getting attention. She seems like she need it or she is screwing around with our heads.


What was your first clue?


----------



## smokinneedles

I had a small run in :O with her when I first joined three years ago .


----------



## WindingRoad

smokinneedles said:


> I had a small run in :O with her when I first joined three years ago .


How lucky can a girl be, eh?


----------



## smokinneedles

WindingRoad said:


> How lucky can a girl be, eh?


I understand ya. :-\


----------



## Evie RM

smokinneedles said:


> I don't own any clothing from my High school years, never mind fit in them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Me, too.


----------



## chrisjac

Considering the crazy things we wore, good thing.



Evie RM said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Me, too.


----------



## Mercygirl76

lostarts said:


> Try reading a post before you ridecule it.
> 
> She said she soaks clothes in the washing machine, _not_ the bathroom sink.
> 
> BTW, if you clean something and want to sanitize it, try spraying it with hydrogen peroxide. If you do that, you have to keep it in an opaque container because it decomposes when exposed to oxygen. But the good part is that when you spray it, it kills germs and then while decomposing, turns into water. Good for any sanitizing, but especially good for sanitizing kitchen counters.


Like Katsch, my response to these types of posts has become to sit back and watch. After reading several pages, the best advice I have seen is the tip about H2O2. Awesome advice!!!!

BTW, I do understand how some would think "hand washing" is done like my Mom did hand washing - in the sink in the laundry room, scrubbing by hand. But with hand knits, I soak in a basin with Eucalan or Soak, then gently wring out without twisting, roll it with a towel and press excess water out.

I, too have a washing machine that's about 15 years old. It does have a soak cycle on it. I can fill it up with cold water with the Soak cycle, let the hand washables sit for a 30 minutes or so with Eucalan then spin. But I, too, consider hand wash to mean the old fashioned way. Thanks Amy for your tips, too. I really never thought about using my washing machine for my hand knits.

Whatever rocks your socks, bottom line is we live in an era with washable knits (whether wool or acrylic) and washing machines!!


----------



## grandmann

Why would Amy use Paton's Superwash wool when she could be using any wool if she is going to hand wash? I thought the advantage of Superwash wool was the fact you could use it in your washing machine.

What would we do without Amy every time she starts a thread it goes on and on :-D


----------



## books

grandmann said:


> Why would Amy use Paton's Superwash wool when she could be using any wool if she is going to hand wash? I thought the advantage of Superwash wool was the fact you could use it in your washing machine.
> 
> What would we do without Amy every time she starts a thread it goes on and on :-D


I've noticed that she disappears after a few postings. Really, he definition of handwashing is a bit wacky. The way my grandmother did it was to fill the sink, plop the item up and down a dozen or so times, drain, rinse and hang to dry. Amy's way is machine washing only without the agitation. It's an interesting way, worth trying anyway, but NOT hand washing.


----------



## chrisjac

Oh Lordy, what a thought! It was peaceful for a few months this year.



grandmann said:


> Why would Amy use Paton's Superwash wool when she could be using any wool if she is going to hand wash? I thought the advantage of Superwash wool was the fact you could use it in your washing machine.
> 
> What would we do without Amy every time she starts a thread it goes on and on :-D


----------



## Evie RM

books said:


> I've noticed that she disappears after a few postings. Really, he definition of handwashing is a bit wacky. The way my grandmother did it was to fill the sink, plop the item up and down a dozen or so times, drain, rinse and hang to dry. Amy's way is machine washing only without the agitation. It's an interesting way, worth trying anyway, but NOT hand washing.


I have a front loader so there is never any agitation. I love my front loader washing machine. It does a really good job. My knitted items come out of it just great and I rarely put them in the dryer. I just about always lay them flat to dry.


----------



## grandmann

books said:


> I've noticed that she disappears after a few postings.


Amy has spent a whole lunch hour reading this thread.
I just got done reading this from another one of her threads.


----------



## sseidel

fortunate1 said:


> Again. If you post your personal stuff on this or any other forum etc you made it everyone's business. If you want your personal life private then keep it private... 💻


Great advice


----------



## grandmann

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348008-2.html#7598327


----------



## chrisjac

Well, there you are, the dishonesty of not correcting those that think she's a doctor. I don't give a hoot about her personal life but when I get slammed when I say she's not a doctor, I think some honesty is forthcoming, wishful thinking on my part.



grandmann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348008-2.html#7598327


----------



## lorraine 55

grandmann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348008-2.html#7598327


Just as people suspected she reading everything and having a good laugh. People think it is nasty to call her out on anything but it is also nasty to laugh at people.


----------



## Palenque1978

nwjasu said:


> Wow not open to others lifestyles...... Have been hanging all my laundry for almost 30 years because I didn't like the electric rates after I moved. So no dryer here. And I love to wrap my body in cashmere rather than plastic so I don't mind hand washing. Usually have nearly 10 sweaters at time anyways.


Good for you. I'm not being facetious. I'm with you on this subject.


----------



## JTM

lorraine 55 said:


> I think they are referring to Amys DNR list. She has a list of people on KP who she Does Not Respond to.


Boy I sure hope I am on that list.


----------



## chrisjac

You're in good company.



JTM said:


> Boy I sure hope I am on that list.


----------



## valj46

Such nastiness in some of these posts if Amy has any sense she would seek legal advice as its written she has plenty of evidence.


books said:


> I've noticed that she disappears after a few postings. Really, he definition of handwashing is a bit wacky. The way my grandmother did it was to fill the sink, plop the item up and down a dozen or so times, drain, rinse and hang to dry. Amy's way is machine washing only without the agitation. It's an interesting way, worth trying anyway, but NOT hand washing.


----------



## marilyngf

valj46 said:


> Such nastiness in some of these posts if Amy has any sense she would seek legal advice as its written she has plenty of evidence.


good advise 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter

It's so disturbing and sad that we have so many nasty knitting forum members. 
I have always wonder how they can knit so many beautiful things with such dark hearts.
When I feel AmyKnits may be a little full of herself I just move on. 
No one is perfect as 27 pages will show.


----------



## Aunty M

WindingRoad said:


> Maybe he can't wear the clothes he had in high school anymore.


😅😅 Now that's funny! I personally wouldn't want to wear the clothes I had in high school.


----------



## purdeygirl

PaKnitter said:


> It's so disturbing and sad that we have so many nasty knitting forum members.
> I have always wonder how they can knit so many beautiful things with such dark hearts.
> When I feel AmyKnits may be a little full of herself I just move on.
> No one is perfect as 27 pages will show.[/quote
> 
> Well put.


----------



## 1953knitter

:thumbup:


----------



## 1953knitter

Well said.


----------



## luvrcats

By us reading and answering her posts....we just continue to feed into her. Isn't it time to quit "knit-picking" about hand-washing and move on to a more pleasant and helpful subject. Too much time and energy has been spent on this--especially the negative comments. Let's get a life and work on our crafts--something much more useful :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ellie RD

PaKnitter said:


> It's so disturbing and sad that we have so many nasty knitting forum members.
> I have always wonder how they can knit so many beautiful things with such dark hearts.
> When I feel AmyKnits may be a little full of herself I just move on.
> No one is perfect as 27 pages will show.


----------



## SAMkewel

I continue to be amazed at how many refuse to recognize that we all have "dark hearts" when the circumstances set off our particular darkness, regardless of how much we wish it wasn't so. To believe anything else is unrealistic.


----------



## Slim Sadie

SAMkewel said:


> I continue to be amazed at how many refuse to recognize that we all have "dark hearts" when the circumstances set off our particular darkness, regardless of how much we wish it wasn't so. To believe anything else is unrealistic.


They need to get over it, or take it up with a therapist.


----------



## vjh1530

misellen said:


> Interesting article. Of course my multi-tasking is more on the order of reading while I eat. Did I mention that I wear my food well?


I laughed out loud when I read this! Love it! Me too!


----------



## lorraine 55

sharethefun said:


> By us reading and answering her posts....we just continue to feed into her. Isn't it time to quit "knit-picking" about hand-washing and move on to a more pleasant and helpful subject. Too much time and energy has been spent on this--especially the negative comments. Let's get a life and work on our crafts--something much more useful :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


She has stated on another thread that she is having a good laugh over this thread, so you are right we are just giving her what she wants. I understand that some people on here have a history but sometimes it is better to ignore people. If something very nasty is said it is better to use the Report Issue than to try and settle it ourselves.


----------



## misellen

valj46 said:


> Such nastiness in some of these posts if Amy has any sense she would seek legal advice as its written she has plenty of evidence.


What was nasty about Books post that you just quoted?


----------



## Loniegal

PaKnitter said:


> It's so disturbing and sad that we have so many nasty knitting forum members.
> I have always wonder how they can knit so many beautiful things with such dark hearts.
> When I feel AmyKnits may be a little full of herself I just move on.
> No one is perfect as 27 pages will show.


No dark hearts, just a need to vent.


----------



## books

misellen said:


> What was nasty about Books post that you just quoted?


I'd actually like to know this too. The last few days on this forum has been awful. I've never had to bite my tongue so much. Even after a heartfelt apology (in another post) I'm still getting crap. (yes, CRAP) And sorry, if this offends more people.......


----------



## valj46

it was not just that post it was meant for all the nasty posts just happened that post was nearest


misellen said:


> What was nasty about Books post that you just quoted?


----------



## books

Okay, that's funny!!!!!


----------



## books

Look, Mona Lisa is even smiling!!!!!


----------



## galaxycraft

valj46 said:


> it was not just that post it was meant for all the nasty posts just happened that post was nearest


Still doesn't answer the question presented to you ---
"What was nasty about Books post that you just quoted?"


----------



## books

I think she just didn't feel like going through all the various postings, so she grabbed on to mine. (I'm still trying to figure out how it was nasty.) This has gotten so silly, I'm sitting here laughing...


----------



## jeanmarie515

Why does it matter to you whether she is a doctor or not? She's talking about washing clothing, for goodness' sake.


----------



## galaxycraft

books said:


> I think she just didn't feel like going through all the various postings, so she grabbed on to mine. (I'm still trying to figure out how it was nasty.) This has gotten so silly, I'm sitting here laughing...


Fair enough. :thumbup:


----------



## books

lorraine 55 said:


> She has stated on another thread that she is having a good laugh over this thread, so you are right we are just giving her what she wants. I understand that some people on here have a history but sometimes it is better to ignore people. If something very nasty is said it is better to use the Report Issue than to try and settle it ourselves.


Very true. In a weak moment, I forgot that.


----------



## books

Very true as well. My darkness showed the other day.


----------



## Chesneys

books said:


> I think she just didn't feel like going through all the various postings, so she grabbed on to mine. (I'm still trying to figure out how it was nasty.) This has gotten so silly, I'm sitting here laughing...


Good for you, books! The reference certainly wasn't to you. I beginning to think your posts get latched onto because they are the more rational ones. i.e. this is someone that can be communicated with, omg what a relief! ):thumbup:


----------



## NellieKnitter

PaKnitter said:


> It's so disturbing and sad that we have so many nasty knitting forum members.
> I have always wonder how they can knit so many beautiful things with such dark hearts.
> When I feel AmyKnits may be a little full of herself I just move on.
> No one is perfect as 27 pages will show.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## books

On another post, I just offered brownies (that's what I'm making for dessert) Can I bring some over here as well? After such a stressful few days, I think we all need CHOCOLATE!


----------



## knitnshirl

books said:


> On another post, I just offered brownies (that's what I'm making for dessert) Can I bring some over here as well? After such a stressful few days, I think we all need CHOCOLATE!


Count me in, books!

As chocolate is described on the Harry Potter Wiki:

"Chocolate is the perfect antidote for anyone who has been overcome in the presence of Dementors, which suck hope and happiness out of their surroundings."


----------



## SAMkewel

Slim Sadie said:


> They need to get over it, or take it up with a therapist.


A good therapist is also a realist.....


----------



## valj46

Sorry it was your post its me being just lazy .


books said:


> I think she just didn't feel like going through all the various postings, so she grabbed on to mine. (I'm still trying to figure out how it was nasty.) This has gotten so silly, I'm sitting here laughing...


----------



## SAMkewel

books said:


> I think she just didn't feel like going through all the various postings, so she grabbed on to mine. (I'm still trying to figure out how it was nasty.) This has gotten so silly, I'm sitting here laughing...


Now there is the kind of reaction I like to see you have!!! It's so much heathier than accepting blame that doesn't belong to you! You hang in there.


----------



## vjh1530

I am amazed that so many here would just accept that someone would now post that everything they have said about themselves over the last 4 year was just a fabrication and she has been having a good laugh at everyone's expense all this time, and this is OK? Ha ha how funny? I guess those copious photos over the years of her family members and co-workers modelling her projects are just people off the street? Wow. If it was really true, it would be even sicker than it already has become. 

I cannot imagine anyone here truthfully saying that if they had a "friend" in person, not an anonymous internet friend, say that to them, that everything they had told them was just made up to give that friend a good laugh, that they would continue to want to continue to associate with that person. Talk about your black hearts.

She only wishes that was the truth right now. She has given out way too much personal info over the years that shows she is just making up a new story to back out of a mess of her creation. How very very sad. I am sorry to say, I don't give a rat's a%% about her life in any case, but the last 4 years here has been like watching a slow train wreck.


----------



## chrisjac

Oh My! I am a chocolate junkie!



books said:


> On another post, I just offered brownies (that's what I'm making for dessert) Can I bring some over here as well? After such a stressful few days, I think we all need CHOCOLATE!


----------



## chrisjac

And now, her name is not real. The joy of the alternative universe.



vjh1530 said:


> I am amazed that so many here would just accept that someone would now post that everything they have said about themselves over the last 4 year was just a fabrication and she has been having a good laugh at everyone's expense all this time, and this is OK? Ha ha how funny? I guess those copious photos over the years of her family members and co-workers modelling her projects are just people off the street? Wow. If it was really true, it would be even sicker than it already has become.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone here truthfully saying that if they had a "friend" in person, not an anonymous internet friend, say that to them, that everything they had told them was just made up to give that friend a good laugh, that they would continue to want to continue to associate with that person. Talk about your black hearts.
> 
> She only wishes that was the truth right now. She has given out way too much personal info over the years that shows she is just making up a new story to back out of a mess of her creation. How very very sad. I am sorry to say, I don't give a rat's a%% about her life in any case, but the last 4 years here has been like watching a slow train wreck.


----------



## Chesneys

knitnshirl said:


> Count me in, books!
> 
> As chocolate is described on the Harry Potter Wiki:
> 
> "Chocolate is the perfect antidote for anyone who has been overcome in the presence of Dementors, which suck hope and happiness out of their surroundings."


Perfect! What a hoot.


----------



## books

chrisjac said:


> And now, her name is not real. The joy of the alternative universe.


Oh, HER? What a bore. Back to the brownies.....


----------



## galaxycraft

vjh1530 said:


> I am amazed that so many here would just accept that someone would now post that everything they have said about themselves over the last 4 year was just a fabrication and she has been having a good laugh at everyone's expense all this time, and this is OK? Ha ha how funny? I guess those copious photos over the years of her family members and co-workers modelling her projects are just people off the street? Wow. If it was really true, it would be even sicker than it already has become.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone here truthfully saying that if they had a "friend" in person, not an anonymous internet friend, say that to them, that everything they had told them was just made up to give that friend a good laugh, that they would continue to want to continue to associate with that person. Talk about your black hearts.
> 
> She only wishes that was the truth right now. She has given out way too much personal info over the years that shows she is just making up a new story to back out of a mess of her creation. How very very sad. I am sorry to say, I don't give a rat's a%% about her life in any case, but the last 4 years here has been like watching a slow train wreck.


Now she made you look like the fool - she edited the digs and laughs out from the most recent ----
Just like I had said before --- when the backlash or replies start coming in, she scrambles to backtrack and edit.


----------



## Slim Sadie

SAMkewel said:


> A good therapist is also a realist.....


I would hope so. They need help.


----------



## chrisjac

I did not refer to you,sweetie. 


books said:


> Oh, HER? What a bore. Back to the brownies.....


----------



## books

chrisjac said:


> I did not refer to you,sweetie.


I know who you were referring to.


----------



## Chesneys

vjh1530 said:


> I am amazed that so many here would just accept that someone would now post that everything they have said about themselves over the last 4 year was just a fabrication and she has been having a good laugh at everyone's expense all this time, and this is OK? Ha ha how funny? I guess those copious photos over the years of her family members and co-workers modelling her projects are just people off the street? Wow. If it was really true, it would be even sicker than it already has become.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone here truthfully saying that if they had a "friend" in person, not an anonymous internet friend, say that to them, that everything they had told them was just made up to give that friend a good laugh, that they would continue to want to continue to associate with that person. Talk about your black hearts.
> 
> She only wishes that was the truth right now. She has given out way too much personal info over the years that shows she is just making up a new story to back out of a mess of her creation. How very very sad. I am sorry to say, I don't give a rat's a%% about her life in any case, but the last 4 years here has been like watching a slow train wreck.


Good description. That's exactly what it is. I have lived long enough to see several people (including one altogether too close to me) at the end of this particular journey, and it is not a pretty sight. And there is no stopping it either. Might as well get mad at a hurricane or some other naturally destructive force.

So, I learned to remind myself if the fish don't take the bait, the fisherman starves.

And all this has been a good review of that! I think books is right. You have to be able to see (eventually) the funny side.

Pass the chocolate, please.

:shock: :roll: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

books said:


> I know who you were referring to.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sues4hrts

AmyKnits said:


> Wow! I don't see where I SAID "my" way is better than any others.... Wow! The rest of what you wrote I have no idea what you are trying to say...that one, long, run on sentence makes no sense to me what so ever.
> 
> If you find ANY posts unhelpful or "condesending", you have the right not to reply and let others communicate.


AMEN! Really 27 pages on this people...get a life. We all have our ways and giving suggestions can always be helpful. You don't have to do any of them, but it seems AmyKnits is a giving and helpful person. I would have and love to be her as a friend. Different minds are part of what makes the world go round!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanieSue

vjh1530 said:


> I am amazed that so many here would just accept that someone would now post that everything they have said about themselves over the last 4 year was just a fabrication and she has been having a good laugh at everyone's expense all this time, and this is OK? Ha ha how funny? I guess those copious photos over the years of her family members and co-workers modelling her projects are just people off the street? Wow. If it was really true, it would be even sicker than it already has become.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone here truthfully saying that if they had a "friend" in person, not an anonymous internet friend, say that to them, that everything they had told them was just made up to give that friend a good laugh, that they would continue to want to continue to associate with that person. Talk about your black hearts.
> 
> She only wishes that was the truth right now. She has given out way too much personal info over the years that shows she is just making up a new story to back out of a mess of her creation. How very very sad. I am sorry to say, I don't give a rat's a%% about her life in any case, but the last 4 years here has been like watching a slow train wreck.


Well put, her life on the internet is fiction. I don't understand why people think it is ok to portray oneself as a DR.

What a yarn she has spun.


----------



## sues4hrts

Go find something to knit...you all seem to have nothing better to do than bash someone who is trying to be helpful!


----------



## books

JanieSue said:


> Well put, her life on the internet is fiction. I don't understand why people think it is ok to portray oneself as a DR.
> 
> What a yarn she has spun.


I've said it before, anybody can be anybody on the internet, that's what makes it so scary. Hey, look at me, on here, I appear rational and sane
:lol:


----------



## chrisjac

It's obvious you just missed her sarcastic answer to a question someone asked on her Honeycomb cowl . Well, she already did what she always does -- "Edit"



sues4hrts said:


> Go find something to knit...you all seem to have nothing better to do than bash someone who is trying to be helpful!


----------



## JanieSue

books said:


> I've said it before, anybody can be anybody on the internet, that's what makes it so scary. Hey, look at me, on here, I appear rational and sane
> :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You are rational & sane.


----------



## grandmann

JanieSue said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: You are rational & sane.


I hope books is rational & sane that I'm not making her dishcloths for a fictional character.


----------



## JanieSue

grandmann said:


> I hope books is rational & sane that I'm not making her dishcloths for a fictional character.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Montana Gramma

books said:


> Look, Mona Lisa is even smiling!!!!!


Books, I knew you had a sense of self and humor! Who could live through winter in Green Bay and not!
Chocolate has selenium, we need selenium for peaceful brains, so we need chocolate and I prefer the milk chocolate kind. Brownies however, we can pretend they are milk chocolate!
In my books, no pun intended, an apology goes miles and miles and miles. 
Some never read all the posts so they would not see when or why you did that so sorry you are still getting the hassle.


----------



## knitnshirl

chrisjac said:


> And now, her name is not real. The joy of the alternative universe.


You got it pegged right, chrisjac. "The joy of the alternative universe."

Is "books" name really books? How about "Winding Roads"? Does she really live in BFE? (just doesn't show up on Google maps). For all you know I could be a man.

Online, we can portray ourselves however we want. I can be a medical doctor, a horse whisperer, the CEO of a billion dollar corporation. I can be single, married, newly divorced. I could have a child who is going through chemo for leukemia. I could be an amputee, a veteran, a 25 year old.

Which is the real me? Depends what mood I'm in at the time.

Online the soft spoken can become the outspoken, the domineering can become subservient.

I was a sys op (moderator) on a European based online backgammon site for several years. I've seen and heard it all. I've experienced a long time player who died at his keyboard. Sent the whole community into shock. A few weeks later a long lost "twin" shows up online. Hmmm....

It's futile to become so enmeshed in someone's online persona that speculation about their personal life and vitriol about the person takes up page after page of a knitting forum.


----------



## PaKnitter

I would like to thank AmyKnits for her socks pattern knitted on a 12" circular and especially how to omit the center vertical line on shawls.
She was one of a handful with a wealth of knitting knowledge.
They are slowly disappearing on this forum.
I'm not sure who's left except for Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Chesneys

knitnshirl said:


> You got it pegged right, chrisjac. "The joy of the alternative universe."
> 
> Is "books" name really books? How about "Winding Roads"? Does she really live in BFE? (just doesn't show up on Google maps). For all you know I could be a man.
> 
> Online, we can portray ourselves however we want. I can be a medical doctor, a horse whisperer, the CEO of a billion dollar corporation. I can be single, married, newly divorced. I could have a child who is going through chemo for leukemia. I could be an amputee, a veteran, a 25 year old.
> 
> Which is the real me? Depends what mood I'm in at the time.
> 
> Online the soft spoken can become the outspoken, the domineering can become subservient.
> 
> I was a sys op (moderator) on a European based online backgammon site for several years. I've seen and heard it all. I've experienced a long time player who died at his keyboard. Sent the whole community into shock. A few weeks later a long lost "twin" shows up online. Hmmm....
> 
> It's futile to become so enmeshed in someone's online persona that speculation about their personal life and vitriol about the person takes up page after page of a knitting forum.


Interesting background. My thought this morning was one could never convince a gamer to stop gaming, and this is pretty much the same. Just a different game.

signed: The Chicken Whisperer


----------



## chrisjac

I've been knitting for over 40 years, I have also taught knitting. Is there anything you need help with? Just ask.



PaKnitter said:


> I would like to thank AmyKnits for her socks pattern knitted on a 12" circular and especially how to omit the center vertical line on shawls.
> She was one of a handful with a wealth of knitting knowledge.
> They are slowly disappearing on this forum.
> I'm not sure who's left except for Jessica-Jean.


----------



## grandmann

PaKnitter said:


> I would like to thank AmyKnits for her socks pattern knitted on a 12" circular and especially how to omit the center vertical line on shawls.
> She was one of a handful with a wealth of knitting knowledge.
> They are slowly disappearing on this forum.
> I'm not sure who's left except for Jessica-Jean.


There are some very fine knitters on this site besides Amy, a few that just comes off the top of head are dragonfly7673,
jmcret05
jbandsma
and many more and I can't forget chrisjac


----------



## chrisjac

Honesty is always a good thing. I didn't join this forum to be insulted and demeaned. I also don't appreciate the same treatment on other people. I don't give a hoot about anyone's personal life. Just don't care for those who patronize and look down on people who aren't as blessed as they are.
Whatever floats your boat, don't you think?



knitnshirl said:


> You got it pegged right, chrisjac. "The joy of the alternative universe."
> 
> Is "books" name really books? How about "Winding Roads"? Does she really live in BFE? (just doesn't show up on Google maps). For all you know I could be a man.
> 
> Online, we can portray ourselves however we want. I can be a medical doctor, a horse whisperer, the CEO of a billion dollar corporation. I can be single, married, newly divorced. I could have a child who is going through chemo for leukemia. I could be an amputee, a veteran, a 25 year old.
> 
> Which is the real me? Depends what mood I'm in at the time.
> 
> Online the soft spoken can become the outspoken, the domineering can become subservient.
> 
> I was a sys op (moderator) on a European based online backgammon site for several years. I've seen and heard it all. I've experienced a long time player who died at his keyboard. Sent the whole community into shock. A few weeks later a long lost "twin" shows up online. Hmmm....
> 
> It's futile to become so enmeshed in someone's online persona that speculation about their personal life and vitriol about the person takes up page after page of a knitting forum.


----------



## chrisjac

grandmann said:


> There are some very fine knitters on this site besides Amy, a few that just comes off the top of head are dragonfly7673,
> jmcret05
> jbandsma
> and many more and I can't forget chrisjac


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

PaKnitter said:


> I would like to thank AmyKnits for her socks pattern knitted on a 12" circular and especially how to omit the center vertical line on shawls.
> She was one of a handful with a wealth of knitting knowledge.
> They are slowly disappearing on this forum.
> I'm not sure who's left except for Jessica-Jean.


1) She is not gone, she will still be around to offer advice.

2) There is more that "a handful" on this forum with a wealth of knitting knowledge. You just have to open your eyes and your mind.


----------



## books

chrisjac said:


> I've been knitting for over 40 years, I have also taught knitting. Is there anything you need help with? Just ask.


Yes!!!! Teach me how to knit on DPNs. I've tried, and I guess I have the basic premise of it. I just need practice. I'd love to knit socks....


----------



## books

chrisjac said:


> I've been knitting for over 40 years, I have also taught knitting. Is there anything you need help with? Just ask.


Oh, I meant to ask before. You mentioned the Fisherman's wool from Lion Brand. I love the colors and have always wanted to try the yarn. Is it easy to work with? What are the care instructions like? I haven't bought any because I don't think I'd use it for charity knitting, but I was always curious about it....


----------



## WindingRoad

knitnshirl said:


> You got it pegged right, chrisjac. "The joy of the alternative universe."
> 
> Is "books" name really books? How about "Winding Roads"? Does she really live in BFE? (just doesn't show up on Google maps). For all you know I could be a man.
> 
> Online, we can portray ourselves however we want. I can be a medical doctor, a horse whisperer, the CEO of a billion dollar corporation. I can be single, married, newly divorced. I could have a child who is going through chemo for leukemia. I could be an amputee, a veteran, a 25 year old.
> 
> Which is the real me? Depends what mood I'm in at the time.
> 
> Online the soft spoken can become the outspoken, the domineering can become subservient.
> 
> I was a sys op (moderator) on a European based online backgammon site for several years. I've seen and heard it all. I've experienced a long time player who died at his keyboard. Sent the whole community into shock. A few weeks later a long lost "twin" shows up online. Hmmm....
> 
> It's futile to become so enmeshed in someone's online persona that speculation about their personal life and vitriol about the person takes up page after page of a knitting forum.


You actually think you'd find BFE on Google maps. LOL What rock do you live under. Try this. http://www.urbandictionary.com Be prepared.


----------



## JTM

books said:


> Yes!!!! Teach me how to knit on DPNs. I've tried, and I guess I have the basic premise of it. I just need practice. I'd love to knit socks....


Books, you don't have to knit socks on DPNs...there are other methods. Some knit socks on small circular needles 9 to 12" one at a time... some like to knit both socks at the same time using either Magic Loop and one long (40" ) circular needle...or some like the 2 circular needle method. 
Then there is the question... cuff down or toe up??? decisions, decisions.

My preference is Toe Up, and 2 at a time using Magic Loop technique. Easy to learn...when you have finished bind off...all that is left is to weave in ends... No Kitchener stitch or other method of grafting the toe closed... Starting with a closed toe working to the cuff with a stretchy bind off... nothing like it, IHMO.

There are many of us here that knit socks ... Pick your style/method and see if one of us can help you with your chosen method.


----------



## WindingRoad

knitnshirl said:


> You got it pegged right, chrisjac. "The joy of the alternative universe."
> 
> Is "books" name really books? How about "Winding Roads"? Does she really live in BFE? (just doesn't show up on Google maps). For all you know I could be a man.
> 
> Online, we can portray ourselves however we want. I can be a medical doctor, a horse whisperer, the CEO of a billion dollar corporation. I can be single, married, newly divorced. I could have a child who is going through chemo for leukemia. I could be an amputee, a veteran, a 25 year old.
> 
> Which is the real me? Depends what mood I'm in at the time.
> 
> Online the soft spoken can become the outspoken, the domineering can become subservient.
> 
> I was a sys op (moderator) on a European based online backgammon site for several years. I've seen and heard it all. I've experienced a long time player who died at his keyboard. Sent the whole community into shock. A few weeks later a long lost "twin" shows up online. Hmmm....
> 
> It's futile to become so enmeshed in someone's online persona that speculation about their personal life and vitriol about the person takes up page after page of a knitting forum.


And then you comment. What's that saying no fool like......


----------



## WindingRoad

Slim Sadie said:


> They need to get over it, or take it up with a therapist.


This is much cheaper than a therapist.


----------



## books

JTM said:


> Books, you don't have to knit socks on DPNs...there are other methods. Some knit socks on small circular needles 9 to 12" one at a time... some like to knit both socks at the same time using either Magic Loop and one long (40" ) circular needle...or some like the 2 circular needle method.
> Then there is the question... cuff down or toe up??? decisions, decisions.
> 
> My preference is Toe Up, and 2 at a time using Magic Loop technique. Easy to learn...when you have finished bind off...all that is left is to weave in ends... No Kitchener stitch or other method of grafting the toe closed... Starting with a closed toe working to the cuff with a stretchy bind off... nothing like it, IHMO.
> 
> There are many of us here that knit socks ... Pick your style/method and see if one of us can help you with your chosen method.


I know, there are so many choices! I have just about EVERY book on knitting (get my name.... I collect books
:lol: ) and I know there are a ton of videos out there that I could watch, but what method would you use? What's the easiest? (oh god, another controversial topic!) I wish you all could come to my house, sit with me until I learned this!!


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> I know, there are so many choices! I have just about EVERY book on knitting (get my name.... I collect books
> :lol: ) and I know there are a ton of videos out there that I could watch, but what method would you use? What's the easiest? (oh god, another controversial topic!) I wish you all could come to my house, sit with me until I learned this!!


Knit Picks 2 At Once Toe Up Socks

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Two_at_Once,_Toe_Up,_Magic_Loop_Socks_Pattern__D50631220.html

And Patty Joy 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop Cast ON.

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=Patty+Joy+toe+up+cast+on&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## Irish knitter

I can't believe I missed all this just to spend time with the grandkidlets.....

SHeeeeeesh......everything good happens when I am not keeping up with the knitters/crocheters!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

Irish knitter said:


> I can't believe I missed all this just to spend time with the grandkidlets.....
> 
> SHeeeeeesh......everything good happens when I am not keeping up with the knitters/crocheters!!!


Hey GF check out your thread about dpn's and socks.


----------



## books

WindingRoad said:


> You actually think you'd find BFE on Google maps. LOL What rock do you live under. Try this. http://www.urbandictionary.com Be prepared.


Thanks for the link. You and I probably have similar senses of humor. Don't you sleep well? I notice that you have tendency to come on late. I work third shift, so my sleep patterns are pretty wonky. You get accused of a lot of things, but I bet you're not as scary as you seem....


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Thanks for the link. You and I probably have similar senses of humor. Don't you sleep well? I notice that you have tendency to come on late. I work third shift, so my sleep patterns are pretty wonky. You get accused of a lot of things, but I bet you're not as scary as you seem....


Hmmm I haven't slept well since I was 13. When I don't have to work the next day I make use of my time. I work 14-16 days when I do work. My mother never did the back flip with me and I'm too fat now to do it for myself.

BTW 2 links I must have added one after you read it .


----------



## fortunate1

WindingRoad, I am following you on your profile.. Don't care to read other peoples stuff, so I just read your post.. You're to funny!!! Do not know where you come up with these from ..but keep em coming!


----------



## books

WindingRoad said:


> Hmmm I haven't slept well since I was 13. When I don't have to work the next day I make use of my time. I work 14-16 days when I do work. My mother never did the back flip with me and I'm too fat now to do it for myself.
> 
> BTW 2 links I must have added one after you read it .


Thanks for the links for the socks. It's on my bucket list. Along with cables, entrelac knitting and maybe even lace. I tend to make hats, (flat, but I don't mind seaming, I've gotten good at it) and scarves and blankets for the homeless shelters that I donate to. It's not very sophisticated knitting, but I knit mainly to relax until I realized Hey, somebody could actually use this stuff to stay warm! And I've been knitting for charity ever since!


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> WindingRoad, I am following you on your profile.. Don't care to read other peoples stuff, so I just read your post.. You're to funny!!! Do not know where you come up with these from ..but keep em coming!


Well, mostly my dad, some my ex. Others I make up as I go along. My funny bone is intact.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Thanks for the links for the socks. It's on my bucket list. Along with cables, entrelac knitting and maybe even lace. I tend to make hats, (flat, but I don't mind seaming, I've gotten good at it) and scarves and blankets for the homeless shelters that I donate to. It's not very sophisticated knitting, but I knit mainly to relax until I realized Hey, somebody could actually use this stuff to stay warm! And I've been knitting for charity ever since!


Nothing wrong with that. BTW charity begins at home. You need warm socks. LOL


----------



## vjh1530

galaxycraft said:


> Now she made you look like the fool - she edited the digs and laughs out from the most recent ----
> Just like I had said before --- when the backlash or replies start coming in, she scrambles to backtrack and edit.


She may have tried to make me look a fool, but I am sure I am not the only one who read the entire lengthy post - wow, she sure did edit.

Guess she just proved my point, lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:

You are right, she is the Edit Queen.


----------



## vjh1530

Chesneys said:


> Good description. That's exactly what it is. I have lived long enough to see several people (including one altogether too close to me) at the end of this particular journey, and it is not a pretty sight. And there is no stopping it either. Might as well get mad at a hurricane or some other naturally destructive force.
> 
> So, I learned to remind myself if the fish don't take the bait, the fisherman starves.
> 
> And all this has been a good review of that! I think books is right. You have to be able to see (eventually) the funny side.
> 
> Pass the chocolate, please.
> 
> :shock: :roll: :lol:  :thumbup:


Yum, truffles from Sees Candies make my heart go pitter patter. Chocolate solves everything, lol!


----------



## books

vjh1530 said:


> She may have tried to make me look a fool, but I am sure I am not the only one who read the entire lengthy post - wow, she sure did edit.
> 
> Guess she just proved my point, lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You are right, she is the Edit Queen.


Oh, please, not HER again. I'm bound to have nightmares. Gotta go finish a couple hats, then off to bed. Good night everybody!!!!


----------



## vjh1530

books said:


> Oh, please, not HER again. I'm bound to have nightmares. Gotta go finish a couple hats, then off to bed. Good night everybody!!!!


I was only trying to respond to Galaxy. I didn't want her to think I was ignoring her post.


----------



## galaxycraft

vjh1530 said:


> I was only trying to respond to Galaxy. I didn't want her to think I was ignoring her post.


Would never think that. :lol:


----------



## knitnshirl

WindingRoad said:


> You actually think you'd find BFE on Google maps. LOL What rock do you live under. Try this. http://www.urbandictionary.com Be prepared.


 Of course I knew what BFE was... I looked it up on NetLingo first time I saw it on Facebook. I was just being facetious. And I do have to apologize for getting your name wrong (Winding Roads) on my post.


----------



## WindingRoad

vjh1530 said:


> I was only trying to respond to Galaxy. I didn't want her to think I was ignoring her post.


Yes, although I don't know which side is her bad side, I wouldn't want to be on it. KWIM JK.. LOL


----------



## vjh1530

galaxycraft said:


> Would never think that. :lol:


Thank you


----------



## vjh1530

WindingRoad said:


> Yes, although I don't know which side is her bad side, I wouldn't want to be on it. KWIM JK.. LOL


Love reading your posts, always gives me a smile!


----------



## WindingRoad

vjh1530 said:


> Love reading your posts, always gives me a smile!


HMMMPPPHH I must be doing something wrong.. LOL


----------



## JTM

books said:


> I know, there are so many choices! I have just about EVERY book on knitting (get my name.... I collect books
> :lol: ) and I know there are a ton of videos out there that I could watch, but what method would you use? What's the easiest? (oh god, another controversial topic!) I wish you all could come to my house, sit with me until I learned this!!


What is the easiest??? that is open to opinion. My opinion is toe up is easiest. Just my opinion. I also find it is easiest for me to knit both socks at exactly the same time on the same needle (40 inch circular). I have trouble remembering counts ... since I knit somewhat mindlessly. If I were to try knitting one at a time...I would have a terrible time matching that first sock.

The thing about knitting toe up is it is so easy to make sure the sock fits as you are starting the sock....not some time after you have worked half of the sock. I start working the toe increases until you have just enough stitches to fit over my toes (to the base of the pinky toe)...so sock will fit snugly....then I just knit the foot to the ankle bone...then begin the short row heel. My favorite short row heel is Fish Lips Kiss Heel ($1.00 on Ravelry... easiest and well fitting) .. Then knit leg and Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off and you are done after weaving in the ends.

All this is just my opinion... I am always happy to be of any help.


----------



## chrisjac

Books, as far as double pointed needles, I changed my method of knitting to circulars and Magic Loop. Two at a time Toe Up socks,my way of doing socks. I do them quietly as there is such controversy here. Either you love DPS or you don't.
Fisherman's wool is easy to work with. Remember it is 100% wool so keep that in mind when you make something. I wash by hand, no machine. I have pictures of sweaters I've made with this yarn. I made them for those who will not toss into washing machines (like my son). This wool is great for mittens, hats--all hand wash. 
Wool Ease might be better for charity knitting. It is machine wash and warm enough for cold climates.
Anytime, my friend.



books said:


> Oh, I meant to ask before. You mentioned the Fisherman's wool from Lion Brand. I love the colors and have always wanted to try the yarn. Is it easy to work with? What are the care instructions like? I haven't bought any because I don't think I'd use it for charity knitting, but I was always curious about it....


----------



## chrisjac

Totally agree! My life changed years ago when I did two at a time. My single socks didn't sit in my yarn basket, forgotten and alone.



JTM said:


> What is the easiest??? that is open to opinion. My opinion is toe up is easiest. Just my opinion. I also find it is easiest for me to knit both socks at exactly the same time on the same needle (40 inch circular). I have trouble remembering counts ... since I knit somewhat mindlessly. If I were to try knitting one at a time...I would have a terrible time matching that first sock.
> 
> The thing about knitting toe up is it is so easy to make sure the sock fits as you are starting the sock....not some time after you have worked half of the sock. I start working the toe increases until you have just enough stitches to fit over my toes (to the base of the pinky toe)...so sock will fit snugly....then I just knit the foot to the ankle bone...then begin the short row heel. My favorite short row heel is Fish Lips Kiss Heel ($1.00 on Ravelry... easiest and well fitting) .. Then knit leg and Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off and you are done after weaving in the ends.
> 
> All this is just my opinion... I am always happy to be of any help.


----------



## chrisjac

This was me good night from the queen.I caught her being sarcastic to one of her followers and of course, she did the edit. Well, I'm sure this will be deleted. Read and enjoy

Thank you for the good wishes, have a lovely weekend.

AmyKnits wrote:
Good for you.. When the virus hits and helpful discussions turn nasty I have better things to do. I am off to watch my son pitch in the championship baseball game. It is gorgeous out and I love watching the kids have fun. Enjoy your evening everyone! If being nasty is how you enjoy your weekend... Carry on!!

chrisjac

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue 
# ^ Jul 10, 15 16:11:55
AmyKnits
a regular here

Joined: Aug 20, 11
Messages: 10018
Feedback: 1/100.0%
Location: Upstate, New York
chrisjac wrote:
Thank you for the good wishes, have a lovely weekend.

You as well. And BTW... The Edut button is a great feature. We all have the opportunity (during a limited time) to edit our posts. I often find spelling errors, use the opportunity to clarify my instructions and add/subtract information. It is a great feature here on KP! Hope that helps! Off to the game!



vjh1530 said:


> She may have tried to make me look a fool, but I am sure I am not the only one who read the entire lengthy post - wow, she sure did edit.
> 
> Guess she just proved my point, lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You are right, she is the Edit Queen.


----------



## carmenl

"When you judge another, you do not define them. You define your self."


----------



## Montana Gramma

books said:


> Yes!!!! Teach me how to knit on DPNs. I've tried, and I guess I have the basic premise of it. I just need practice. I'd love to knit socks....


JMHO, but I knit two socks at a time on DPNSs because I can keep my counts. I find, JMO, that the Magic Loop takes me longer always stopping and pulling, at least the one time I tried it, no professional at that! Someday when Chickkie is around here, hint, hint for a visit, I will try the loop thing again, just do not want to take practice time now. I use 5 needles and it is like wrestling an octopus sometimes! But that is all I knew years ago and so I am practiced up. Of course you need two sets of needles and I am lucky to have them from Grannies stash.
I started with DK baby socks so not to get discouraged on a big project. I have some lovely yellow yarn that I have to get socks made from, sounds like a broken record, I have been going to do them all year.
I knit hats flat sometimes too cause if I do not want a hat in that color of using up stash or need a toy, you can make them into chicks, there is a pile of squares and rectangles around here most of the time. And rectangles make great Jester's hats. Whatever you try , good luck.


----------



## books

Okay, confession time. Never used a circular needle in my life. Learned on straights and that's what I've always stuck with. I HAVE circular, even took them out of the package and dipped the cables in hot water to straighten (see what I learned by being on this site)Just haven't used them. So for me to do magic loop, two at a time, whatever technique it is, is a little daunting, because, in all reality, I don't even know how to work circular!


----------



## Montana Gramma

carmenl said:


> "When you judge another, you do not define them. You define your self."


Perfect! Just wrote this out for the chalk board, great reminder for me and the Gkids will ask what it means so good conversation coming up!


----------



## vjh1530

WindingRoad said:


> HMMMPPPHH I must be doing something wrong.. LOL


Nah, you're perfect! You always say what I am thinking but don't have the chutzpah to say. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Montana Gramma

books said:


> Okay, confession time. Never used a circular needle in my life. Learned on straights and that's what I've always stuck with. I HAVE circular, even took them out of the package and dipped the cables in hot water to straighten (see what I learned by being on this site)Just haven't used them. So for me to do magic loop, two at a time, whatever technique it is, is a little daunting, because, in all reality, I don't even know how to work circular!


I use circulars for heavy things like baby blankets, afghans, like them because I can pull the stitches on to the cord so they do not fall off and do not have to find point protectors! And just a go back and forth thing. I am going to try socks on the 12" circular, sounds like good instructions from Sock-it-to-Me.( sorry if I murdered that name) I will have to take a class or sit with someone to learn two at a time, ML.


----------



## books

I just have to say.... this thread has been a great place to hang out. Started out pretty rough, then got worse, than smoothed out. Kind of like life.


----------



## JTM

books said:


> Okay, confession time. Never used a circular needle in my life. Learned on straights and that's what I've always stuck with. I HAVE circular, even took them out of the package and dipped the cables in hot water to straighten (see what I learned by being on this site)Just haven't used them. So for me to do magic loop, two at a time, whatever technique it is, is a little daunting, because, in all reality, I don't even know how to work circular!


Jump into using circular needles to knit things flat... just to get used to using them. The advantage of a circular needle for knitting flat items is that if you drop one point...it is just there at the end of the cord... no searching for it on the floor, or anywhere else.


----------



## grandmann

Books try using your circular when you make your hats. It depends on what size cord you have to be able to reach them around. I sent you a PM


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> JMHO, but I knit two socks at a time on DPNSs because I can keep my counts. I find, JMO, that the Magic Loop takes me longer always stopping and pulling, at least the one time I tried it, no professional at that! Someday when Chickkie is around here, hint, hint for a visit, I will try the loop thing again, just do not want to take practice time now. I use 5 needles and it is like wrestling an octopus sometimes! But that is all I knew years ago and so I am practiced up. Of course you need two sets of needles and I am lucky to have them from Grannies stash.
> I started with DK baby socks so not to get discouraged on a big project. I have some lovely yellow yarn that I have to get socks made from, sounds like a broken record, I have been going to do them all year.
> I knit hats flat sometimes too cause if I do not want a hat in that color of using up stash or need a toy, you can make them into chicks, there is a pile of squares and rectangles around here most of the time. And rectangles make great Jester's hats. Whatever you try , good luck.


Yes one day it took me 3 days to pull my needle through 2 socks. Must be because I knit a dense fabric and have 36 stitches on each side of each sock. I dropped one of my circular needles once funny thing is it popped right back up to me. It didn't roll on the floor or become wedged in the bottom of my sofa.

With the fish lips kiss heel I NEVER count anything making socks 2 AT A TIME TOE UP MAGIC LOOP.

BTW Chickee isn't the only one successfully making 2 AT A TIME TOE UP MAGIC LOOP socks.


----------



## fortunate1

I learned to use DPN to make socks as my first experience with them..I used a tutorial..think is was come to silver.. Or something like that..wish I could remember.. Maybe someone else knows


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> I learned to use DPN to make socks as my first experience with them..I used a tutorial..think is was come to silver.. Or something like that..wish I could remember.. Maybe someone else knows


I learnt socks, ML, circular knitting, 2 AT A TIME TOE UP all in one fell swoop.


----------



## fortunate1

WindingRoad said:


> I learnt socks, ML, circular knitting, 2 AT A TIME TOE UP all in one fell swoop.


I have to learn that.. Seems to be the most popular method.

Good morning/afternoon to ya, looking forward to your humor today, a good laugh is so healing!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

fortunate1 said:


> I have to learn that.. Seems to be the most popular method.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon to ya, looking forward to your humor today, a good laugh is so healing!!!


I'll contemplate it.


----------



## vjh1530

books said:


> Okay, confession time. Never used a circular needle in my life. Learned on straights and that's what I've always stuck with. I HAVE circular, even took them out of the package and dipped the cables in hot water to straighten (see what I learned by being on this site)Just haven't used them. So for me to do magic loop, two at a time, whatever technique it is, is a little daunting, because, in all reality, I don't even know how to work circular!


Getting the right circulars is key to doing ML. If you had to soak your cables, you don't have the right ones. You really need flexible cables that don't coil up on themselves while you are trying to knit. ChiaGoo needles are very popular here. I personally am not a big fan, I prefer Knitter's Pride or Knitpicks or Addis. But everyone has their own way of knitting so what works for one person may not work as well for another. Try doing trial knitting at your LYS with as many brands as they carry to see what works best for you. When you have found your favorites, look around for the best prices. I always try to support my LYS as much as possible, but some of them charge the earth for needles, and you can get much better deals online or on Ebay. I have saved as much as 50% per needle looking for sales, etc. If you are buying just one needle, it might not be a big deal, but when you want to buy a few different sizes for you needle stash, that can add up fast.

If you want to learn dpns, my advice is to start with bamboo/wood needles because they aren't so slick, and use the 5" length so you have a smaller octopus (love that term) to deal with. Someone here gave me that advice and I found it really made a difference. I love my Knitter's Pride wooden dpns.

Here are the tutorials I used to knit my first top down and toe up socks. She gives very detailed directions with lots of photos.

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks

Very Pink has great videos as well that are free. She has an amazing selection for both knit and crochet. I learned a lot from her toe up sock series:

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrRT4LwemxYrZxj-HeCkK9Q#

Remember we are always right here to help you with any questions, and you can always PM myself or any of the other nice KPers you have made friends with on this thread. They are great ladies with a wealth of knowledge. On advantage is the we live in the different time zones, so someone is always awake and ready to help.

Socks are a lot of fun because there are so many ways to knit them. You can do plain, fancy lace or cables, self-striping, colorwork, etc. I don't think there is any knitting technique that can't be done on a sock. And since they can be finished so much faster than a sweater, you get your ego boost in a couple of days, lol!


----------



## vjh1530

WindingRoad said:


> I learnt socks, ML, circular knitting, 2 AT A TIME TOE UP all in one fell swoop.


WR, I keep meaning to ask you because I remember you said you had used the Lornas Laces Soulmate yarn - I bought some and have tried knitting a sock with it. I love it, except my sock came out tighter than with other sock yarns. Not because my gauge was off, I always check carefully (a lesson learned the hard way, lol), but I am thinking that particular yarn doesn't have the elasticity the other sock yarns have, so it doesn't stretch as easily. I'm thinking maybe no negative ease with that yarn?

Has that been your experience as well?


----------



## vjh1530

And BTW, I love ML as well, I am just faster on the dpns. I always start my socks, either toe up or down, on circs, do the heels on circs, but do the body of the leg and foot on the dpns for the speed. If I am traveling I only use ML so I don't have to worry about chasing dropped needles. 

I love the idea of 2 at a time, just need more practice to get faster with it. I have done it and liked it, but I was slow which frustrated me. If you are just learning, there are two ways to look at it IMHO - just jump on the 2 at a time bike and ride since you don't have any preconceived notions from prior sock knitting to stop you, or learn one at a time first and work up to 2. Depends on how you like to do things. 

So don't be afraid to mix things up.


----------



## soneka

I find this so hard to believe that this has reached 35 PAGES, of all things, and will probably go even further. It's what I would call 'grew a life of it's own'! We have all probably learned something - for one, if you disagree, it's much classier to just go on to the next KP item, or stop and knit, rather than add fuel to the fire. At any rate. we are a bunch of grand ladies (pardon me, some men, too) who love to knit and I'm proud to be a part of KP!


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> Yes one day it took me 3 days to pull my needle through 2 socks. Must be because I knit a dense fabric and have 36 stitches on each side of each sock. I dropped one of my circular needles once funny thing is it popped right back up to me. It didn't roll on the floor or become wedged in the bottom of my sofa.
> 
> With the fish lips kiss heel I NEVER count anything making socks 2 AT A TIME TOE UP MAGIC LOOP.
> 
> BTW Chickee isn't the only one successfully making 2 AT A TIME TOE UP MAGIC LOOP socks.


Chickkie offered to teach me if we met, she travels through here, sometimes we go to BC. That is all it meant, no inference to some one else doing it or not doing it or meant as a slight to anyone else, so maybe you can calm down now and take off the caps! I am quite aware that among yourself there are hundreds of people that knit socks xs2 ML. successfully and I enjoy the pictures and can appreciate your talents. But, back I go to ignoring some posts, I thought this thread had people playing nice again.


----------



## vjh1530

soneka said:


> I find this so hard to believe that this has reached 35 PAGES, of all things, and will probably go even further. It's what I would call 'grew a life of it's own'! We have all probably learned something - for one, if you disagree, it's much classier to just go on to the next KP item, or stop and knit, rather than add fuel to the fire. At any rate. we are a bunch of grand ladies (pardon me, some men, too) who love to knit and I'm proud to be a part of KP!


If you take a look, you will see probably half of these pages are nice people discussing socks, etc. This frequently happens with these topics. They may have a lot of pages, but the original topic gets lost way back and nice people change the tone and subject and it becomes a chit chat session. I personally have enjoyed the current topic here. Very nice ladies to exchange info and support.


----------



## vjh1530

Montana Gramma said:


> Chickkie offered to teach me if we met, she travels through here, sometimes we go to BC. That is all it meant, no inference to some one else doing it or not doing it or meant as a slight to anyone else, so maybe you can calm down now and take off the caps! I am quite aware that among yourself there are hundreds of people that knit socks xs2 ML. successfully and I enjoy the pictures and can appreciate your talents. But, back I go to ignoring some posts, I thought this thread had people playing nice again.


It's ok, she was just teasing you. I am sure she meant no offense. She has helped many people here learn to knit socks 2 at a time. It was just her way of letting you know you have many friends available to help.


----------



## Montana Gramma

vjh1530 said:


> It's ok, she was just teasing you. I am sure she meant no offense. She has helped many people here learn to knit socks 2 at a time. It was just her way of letting you know you have many friends available to help.


Could be, sarcasm has been the order to me before. Maybe adding, just teasing, would be helpful when a thread has taken on such negativity and sniping. Glad she has been helpful to others. I know all a person needs to do is ask and help abounds here on KP. 
As I have said before, we see no facial expression or hear tone of voice so words have to do the explaining of meaning. And now, so I do not get attacked as being over bearing, bragging or telling others my way is the only way, I preface anything I think could become controversial or taken other than i meant it, with IMHO.


----------



## 1953knitter

I use Come to Silver, it is very helpful & has instructions for toe up, top down, using DP's, 1 circular & magic loop.


----------



## sues4hrts

Amen!


----------



## loveinyarn

Thanks so much for sharing your system. It will help me streamline my hand washing, which I'm new at, for sure.


----------



## sues4hrts

loveinyarn said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your system. It will help me streamline my hand washing, which I'm new at, for sure.
> 
> BTW, what I read of what you posted is a positive and sharing attitude and am puzzled that people have read something else into it.
> 
> At any rate, I appreciate your information.


Yeah... someone else gets it. AmyKnits is one of the few that really has some good ideas. Doesn't mean they are the only way...mearly suggestions! She is the best!


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your system. It will help me streamline my hand washing, which I'm new at, for sure.
> 
> BTW, what I read of what you posted is a positive and sharing attitude and am puzzled that people have read something else into it.
> 
> At any rate, I appreciate your information.


I guess you missed her YELLING AT YOU.


----------



## loveinyarn

gr8 said:


> This is like riding in the car on vacation with my kids.


LOL!


----------



## galaxycraft

sues4hrts said:


> Yeah... someone else gets it. AmyKnits is *one of the few that really has some good ideas*. Doesn't mean they are the only way...mearly suggestions! She is the best!


And what about are the rest of the 135,060 members? Chopped Liver? Geeezzzzz......


----------



## loveinyarn

AmyKnits said:


> I did not realize that all machines did not have a rinse/spin only cycle. That is what I use for knits.


If I want that, I set the dial to that spot on the wash cycle, where the rinse/spin part starts, and then I've just got rinse/spin.


----------



## cah

Hey books, if you're in southern New England, I'll teach ya to make socks on dpns. But then WindingRoad will come down from BFE and break my dpns in half and hand you a circular. 

Seriously though, you can start one at a time so it doesn't seem so overwhelming, regardless of the method you choose. If I were introducing myself to magic loop, I'd start with a hat. Come to think of it, that's exactly how I did it. And I'm going to agree with the person that said if you had to dip your circulars in hot water before use, you're probably going to pull your hair out trying to use them for Magic Loop. They'll still be good for other things though.


----------



## books

soneka said:


> I find this so hard to believe that this has reached 35 PAGES, of all things, and will probably go even further. It's what I would call 'grew a life of it's own'! We have all probably learned something - for one, if you disagree, it's much classier to just go on to the next KP item, or stop and knit, rather than add fuel to the fire. At any rate. we are a bunch of grand ladies (pardon me, some men, too) who love to knit and I'm proud to be a part of KP!


Excuse me, we've changed topics several times. I'm a sock virgin (have never knitted them, but curious) and the others were teaching me. It's completely innocent. Unless it's a sin to knit socks now.....


----------



## chrisjac

Just ignore, you're doing great! I would recommend a nice flexible cable on your circular needles. This way, you don't have to dip in water and it's so much easier to learn that way. 
Christine



books said:


> Excuse me, we've changed topics several times. I'm a sock virgin (have never knitted them, but curious) and the others were teaching me. It's completely innocent. Unless it's a sin to knit socks now.....


----------



## sseidel

galaxycraft said:


> And what about are the rest of the 135,060 members? Chopped Liver? Geeezzzzz......


 :thumbup:


----------



## JTM

cah said:


> Hey books, if you're in southern New England, I'll teach ya to make socks on dpns. But then WindingRoad will come down from BFE and break my dpns in half and hand you a circular.
> 
> Seriously though, you can start one at a time so it doesn't seem so overwhelming, regardless of the method you choose. If I were introducing myself to magic loop, I'd start with a hat. Come to think of it, that's exactly how I did it. And I'm going to agree with the person that said if you had to dip your circulars in hot water before use, you're probably going to pull your hair out trying to use them for Magic Loop. They'll still be good for other things though.


My first try with Magic Loop was for 1 sock... it turned out way too big...did not know about the 10% less for snug fit... ripped it out and went right on to knitting 2 at a time.... and have been doing 2aat ever since.


----------



## chrisjac

You and I have done the same thing! My poor sock sat in my yarn basket for so long, I lost the pattern, had to rip and start all over, 2 at a time. Never turned back!
We're doing good girlfriend!
Christine



JTM said:


> My first try with Magic Loop was for 1 sock... it turned out way too big...did not know about the 10% less for snug fit... ripped it out and went right on to knitting 2 at a time.... and have been doing 2aat ever since.


----------



## chrisjac

You've never asked anyone else, there are others besides Amy who've been knitting a lot longer.



sues4hrts said:


> Yeah... someone else gets it. AmyKnits is one of the few that really has some good ideas. Doesn't mean they are the only way...mearly suggestions! She is the best!


----------



## grandmann

cah said:


> Hey books, if you're in southern New England, I'll teach ya to make socks on dpns. But then WindingRoad will come down from BFE and break my dpns in half and hand you a circular.
> 
> Seriously though, you can start one at a time so it doesn't seem so overwhelming, regardless of the method you choose. If I were introducing myself to magic loop, I'd start with a hat. Come to think of it, that's exactly how I did it. And I'm going to agree with the person that said if you had to dip your circulars in hot water before use, you're probably going to pull your hair out trying to use them for Magic Loop. They'll still be good for other things though.


books,
Since we are both from Green Bay, WI I can teach you what I know. I knit two socks on two addi circular needles. I never caught on to the magic loop. I can teach you how to use DPN. I myself don't like DPN because of my arthritic hands. If you don't want me to teach you there is Patti's yarn shop on Main St. in GB. Patti has some health problems I suggest you call before you go there. Now there is Iris in Appleton Phyllis who is the owner taught me how to use the two circulars. She is really nice to work with.


----------



## grandmann

Sock Knitters, 

Please share your favorite sock pattern. At the present time I'm knitting from the top down. It's a basic sock pattern for beginners.


----------



## loveinyarn

grandmann said:


> Sock Knitters,
> 
> Please share your favorite sock pattern. At the present time I'm knitting from the top down. It's a basic sock pattern for beginners.


Fish Lips Kiss Heel system, and I've made a design with mosiacs when I wanted to dress up my stripes.


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> I guess you missed her YELLING AT YOU.


Yep, did not hear it.


----------



## books

cah said:


> Hey books, if you're in southern New England, I'll teach ya to make socks on dpns. But then WindingRoad will come down from BFE and break my dpns in half and hand you a circular.
> 
> Seriously though, you can start one at a time so it doesn't seem so overwhelming, regardless of the method you choose. If I were introducing myself to magic loop, I'd start with a hat. Come to think of it, that's exactly how I did it. And I'm going to agree with the person that said if you had to dip your circulars in hot water before use, you're probably going to pull your hair out trying to use them for Magic Loop. They'll still be good for other things though.


What needles should I buy? I have circulars in 8, 5, and I think 6 (even bought a REALLY small circular for Amy's village socks, just haven't used it) A member of KP sent me a message about getting together for sock lessons... haven't answered yet, because I'm scared that I don't have what I need. Don't even know where to start. HELP!!!!


----------



## Chesneys

books said:


> What needles should I buy? I have circulars in 8, 5, and I think 6 (even bought a REALLY small circular for Amy's village socks, just haven't used it) A member of KP sent me a message about getting together for sock lessons... haven't answered yet, because I'm scared that I don't have what I need. Don't even know where to start. HELP!!!!


Books, if you want to get together with her for lessons just ask her what you should bring to the lesson.


----------



## cah

books said:


> What needles should I buy? I have circulars in 8, 5, and I think 6 (even bought a REALLY small circular for Amy's village socks, just haven't used it) A member of KP sent me a message about getting together for sock lessons... haven't answered yet, because I'm scared that I don't have what I need. Don't even know where to start. HELP!!!!


Don't be scared of socks! If you mess up, you can frog and start again. Your size 5 will work, as long as you use worsted weight yarn. If you're going to use what's called "sock yarn" you'll need smaller needles. Ask your PM'er what she/he thinks you will need for the method they will teach you and what weight of yarn you'll need. I'm familiar with the really small/short circulars but don't use them myself.

The brand of needles I'll defer to someone else, if it's magic loop you're talking about. I like my dpns. I tried magic loop and we don't get along. :lol:


----------



## vjh1530

books said:


> What needles should I buy? I have circulars in 8, 5, and I think 6 (even bought a REALLY small circular for Amy's village socks, just haven't used it) A member of KP sent me a message about getting together for sock lessons... haven't answered yet, because I'm scared that I don't have what I need. Don't even know where to start. HELP!!!!


I use a 2.25mm which is usually a US #1 but not always. I like my fabric dense, and sometimes will go to a 2.0 for the toes and heels so they don't have any purl bumps to irritate when I walk. Depends on the yarn I am using. I initially used a 2.50 to make my first pair, but I didn't like the way the sole felt. I read a Winding Roads post soon after I finished the first pair where she said she avoids that feeling by using a smaller needle, and it works! Some yarns are thinner, even though they are still fingering weight, so then I might use a 2.0 for the entire sock.

If I am using dpns I like 6" if I plan to use 4 needles, or 5" if I plan to use 5 needles. If I am doing ML one at a time I like a 29-32" cable so I don't have too much cable to pull back and forth. For 2 at a time I like a 40-47".

That's my 2 cents. Knitpicks sock yarn - Stroll comes in 50 gm skeins, so no winding. Only $3.29 - 4.70 per skein, so a pair costs only $7 - $10 a pair. Nice and soft and machine washable. The tonal version comes in 100 gm skeins and runs around the same price. That way you don't invest a fortune to learn on.

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Sock_Yarn__D5420133.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Tonal_Sock_Yarn__D5420134.html


----------



## JTM

grandmann said:


> Sock Knitters,
> 
> Please share your favorite sock pattern. At the present time I'm knitting from the top down. It's a basic sock pattern for beginners.


I no longer use a pattern as such... just knit to fit. Started out with 
Lifestyle Toe Up Sock pattern... great way to learn how to knit a sock that will fit.
Now the only pattern I really use is the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern ($1.00 on Ravelry and worth every cent)
I do prefer toe up using Magic Loop, although using 2 circulars is a possibility for others.
My cast on is Judy's Magic Cast On ... with a little twist... using 12 stitches on one side and 13 on second side for my cast on. 
Increase each end of each needle total of 4 stitch increase every other round. Once there are enough stitches to fit snugly over my toes (to the base of the pinkie toe) stop increases and knit the foot to 1 to 2 rounds past the center of my ankle bone....Yes keep trying the sock on as you go, until you reach that special spot on the ankle bone. If, however you have a very high instep... increase again on instep side of socks for 1 or 2 rounds every other round prior to reaching the ankle bone. 
Work the Fish Lips Kiss Heel (easiest, fastest, best fitting, and neatest looking heel ever...with NO w&t, no M1, and no picking up of stitches) {If you have added any stitches for high instep...after heel turn is completed and prior to starting any ribbing or other stitch patterning on the legs ... work those extra stitches back out with k2tog on one side and ssk on opposite side of instep every other round until back to original stitch count}... work in stockinette stitch on heel side only while knitting in the round for a full 1" before starting ribbing or other stitch pattern for leg. 
Bind off with Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off...

There... that is "my" pattern for a very generic sock.

I often change it up with different stitch patterns no instep and leg... or Eye of Partridge stitching on the heel... or picot edge bind off... or picot hem bind off... Sometimes even do Fair Isle patterns. Just depends on my mood... I do knit lots of socks.


----------



## vjh1530

Books, not to change the subject, but I remember you talking about how you love to read. I do, too. I belong to this daily newsletter called BookBub. It's free, and when you sign up you check off what type of reading you prefer - romances, mystery, crime, non-fiction, etc. Then every day you get a list of ebooks that are available for around $3 or less - and usually at least 2 of them are free. I have a Nook and I have downloaded a ton of books for free or next to free. You should read carefully before you buy if it costs $$ because sometimes they are actually novellas or one of a well-known author's duds, but I have also gotten some great books. If you don't like the free one you downloaded it's no big deal to just delete it.

http://www.bookbub.com/home


----------



## books

vjh1530 said:


> Books, not to change the subject, but I remember you talking about how you love to read. I do, too. I belong to this daily newsletter called BookBub. It's free, and when you sign up you check off what type of reading you prefer - romances, mystery, crime, non-fiction, etc. Then every day you get a list of ebooks that are available for around $3 or less - and usually at least 2 of them are free. I have a Nook and I have downloaded a ton of books for free or next to free. You should read carefully before you buy if it costs $$ because sometimes they are actually novellas or one of a well-known author's duds, but I have also gotten some great books. If you don't like the free one you downloaded it's no big deal to just delete it.
> 
> http://www.bookbub.com/home


Thanks for the information, but sorry, I like books, I had a Nook that my husband gave me as a birthday present, hated it, sold it a week later. As we were both unemployed at the time, I couldn't rationalize the expense. I like paper and the weight of a good sized book in my lap. Probably will never join this century....


----------



## chrisjac

I'm with you on the value of a nice book,Books, I have shelves of books I cherish, I read all of them and some I reread. Jane Austen is my comfort reading. No technology will replace the feel, he smell and the look of a real book. I love my tech and I love my books.
Christine



books said:


> Thanks for the information, but sorry, I like books, I had a Nook that my husband gave me as a birthday present, hated it, sold it a week later. As we were both unemployed at the time, I couldn't rationalize the expense. I like paper and the weight of a good sized book in my lap. Probably will never join this century....


----------



## JTM

books said:


> Thanks for the information, but sorry, I like books, I had a Nook that my husband gave me as a birthday present, hated it, sold it a week later. As we were both unemployed at the time, I couldn't rationalize the expense. I like paper and the weight of a good sized book in my lap. Probably will never join this century....


I used to say the same thing about books... It is hard to justify the expense of an electronic reader when budgets are very tight...
That said, once I started living life as a "snow bird" and a RVer (moving between North and South ... and traveling in a motorhome) I found it impossible to carry enough books with me... and use of electronic readers saved my sanity...(I'd go nuts without something to read) ... also love my MP3 player for audio books. 
I actually find it very easy to obtain free books from various sites... as well as borrowing books from my local library.
Yes...I am very spoiled...and very much more fortunate than many.


----------



## chrisjac

Ah! On the road! Love your style!



JTM said:


> I used to say the same thing about books... It is hard to justify the expense of an electronic reader when budgets are very tight...
> That said, once I started living life as a "snow bird" and a RVer (moving between North and South ... and traveling in a motorhome) I found it impossible to carry enough books with me... and use of electronic readers saved my sanity...(I'd go nuts without something to read) ... also love my MP3 player for audio books.
> I actually find it very easy to obtain free books from various sites... as well as borrowing books from my local library.
> Yes...I am very spoiled...and very much more fortunate than many.


----------



## vjh1530

JTM said:


> I used to say the same thing about books... It is hard to justify the expense of an electronic reader when budgets are very tight...
> That said, once I started living life as a "snow bird" and a RVer (moving between North and South ... and traveling in a motorhome) I found it impossible to carry enough books with me... and use of electronic readers saved my sanity...(I'd go nuts without something to read) ... also love my MP3 player for audio books.
> I actually find it very easy to obtain free books from various sites... as well as borrowing books from my local library.
> Yes...I am very spoiled...and very much more fortunate than many.


Same here. I love real books, but when we moved a few years ago, I had to leave almost my entire library behind because it was just too cost prohibitive to move and store them until we found a new house. It broke my heart - I had been collecting them for my entire adulthood so you can imagine how many there were. The new house didn't have the storage space the old house had (no basement) so I needed an alternative. It took a while to get used to reading on a reader, but now I enjoy it because I can take my entire library with me wherever I go, and since it is backlit I can read at night without bothering my husband. I still do have a few regular books, but the majority are now ebooks.

JTM- it must be fun to travel as you do. Do you pick a new area each time you take out your RV, or do you have a permanent site you return to each year?


----------



## JanieSue

grandmann said:


> Sock Knitters,
> 
> Please share your favorite sock pattern. At the present time I'm knitting from the top down. It's a basic sock pattern for beginners.


I knit my socks top down. I use a size 0 for myself & daughter and a 1 for DH. I love using a pattern and I like Addi Sock rockets magic loop for the patterns socks. I can keep track of the repeats easier with magic loop. But if I am knitting a plain sock I use 12 in Addi or a 11 inch Hiya-Hiya. I also use a heel flap for my socks due to my high arches.

I love Wendy Johnson's patterns but they are for toe up and I reverse the chart. I am going to give toe up another try soon.


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> Yep, did not hear it.


It is sad when people can't listen. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## BaraKiss

Montana Gramma said:


> Could be, sarcasm has been the order to me before. Maybe adding, just teasing, would be helpful when a thread has taken on such negativity and sniping. Glad she has been helpful to others. I know all a person needs to do is ask and help abounds here on KP.
> As I have said before, we see no facial expression or hear tone of voice so words have to do the explaining of meaning. And now, so I do not get attacked as being over bearing, bragging or telling others my way is the only way, I preface anything I think could become controversial or taken other than i meant it, with IMHO.


Absolutely!


----------



## JTM

vjh1530 said:


> ....................
> 
> JTM- it must be fun to travel as you do. Do you pick a new area each time you take out your RV, or do you have a permanent site you return to each year?


A little of both. Last year we went to Pennsylvania (from Oregon) ... with stops in Gettysburg, Indiana (toured the raceway) and a side trip with only the car to the New Jersey shore areas... and back. 
Other short trips as well. We also have a permanent site that we can use on the Oregon coast. This year...no big trip, so will visit the OR coast a lot as well as a trip to Eastern Oregon with a group. 
Up until this year... we have taken a big trip each year since getting married. I am new to RVing (married a lifelong RVer 10/2010) and began a brand new lifestyle then. Our big trips have always been 30 - 36 days.


----------



## luvrcats

hmmmm.....I must have missed something! this category is still listed as "hand-washing"--when did books and other knitting subjects get into this section. Of course, I am NOT about to read all these pages--tired of the hand-washing subject myself.


----------



## WindingRoad

sharethefun said:


> hmmmm.....I must have missed something! this category is still listed as "hand-washing"--when did books and other knitting subjects get into this section. Of course, I am NOT about to read all these pages--tired of the hand-washing subject myself.


Do you want the whole synopsis or just the Cliff Notes?


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> It is sad when people can't listen. I feel sorry for you.


LOL!

OK, did you mean that she put stuff in caps, which can mean yelling?


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> LOL!
> 
> OK, did you mean that she put stuff in caps, which can mean yelling?


Not can. Is


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> Not can. Is


Well, when people use caps, I look at what the words and tone of the message is, and in her case decided that she meant to use italics, not caps. Can't come to the conclusion that anyone would be yelling about how to wash clothes....

Could be wrong, but that is how I look at people's posts, giving them the benefit of the doubt, and her subsequent posts seem to show she meant italics.


----------



## Montana Gramma

loveinyarn said:


> Well, when people use caps, I look at what the words and tone of the message is, and in her case decided that she meant to use italics, not caps. Can't come to the conclusion that anyone would be yelling about how to wash clothes....
> 
> Could be wrong, but that is how I look at people's posts, giving them the benefit of the doubt, and her subsequent posts seem to show she meant italics.


Exactly to me too until others reply about my post and then it is apparent to me they are shouting at me. Of course I always consider the source from past experience too. I have never taken AmyKnits, one of the original posters, caps as anything other than emphasis.


----------



## SAMkewel

Montana Gramma said:


> Exactly to me too until others reply about my post and then it is apparent to me they are shouting at me. Of course I always consider the source from past experience too. I have never taken AmyKnits, one of the original posters, caps as anything other than emphasis.


I hate to be a stickler here, but all caps for anything on this forum is against the forum rules. There are other ways to do the same thing that are acceptable. I had the habit of using all caps for emphasis at one time but no longer do it because of these rules.....


----------



## grandmann

books said:


> What needles should I buy? I have circulars in 8, 5, and I think 6 (even bought a REALLY small circular for Amy's village socks, just haven't used it) A member of KP sent me a message about getting together for sock lessons... haven't answered yet, because I'm scared that I don't have what I need. Don't even know where to start. HELP!!!!


I think I will work with you using DPN and then circular. I know you are making hats for charity. Bring the yarn and needle size for a hat. Once you learn how to use circular and DPN then we move on to making socks. I will bring yarn for the socks if you are interest in trying.

There are so many different methods of doing socks as you can see reading everyone replies. I'm still experimenting with socks that's why I ask what everyone's favorite way and pattern they are using.


----------



## cah

SAMkewel said:


> I hate to be a stickler here, but all caps for anything on this forum is against the forum rules. There are other ways to do the same thing that are acceptable. I had the habit of using all caps for emphasis at one time but no longer do it because of these rules.....


Thanks for pointing out a forum rule. Italics is acceptable, unless it's an acronym, such as DPN. Bold is for headlines, and underlining is really not needed anymore. It's what was used on typewriters in the olden days in place of italics (but it's still cool). I gotta say, I love being able to change colors!


----------



## galaxycraft

SAMkewel said:


> I hate to be a stickler here, but all caps for anything on this forum is against the forum rules. There are other ways to do the same thing that are acceptable. I had the habit of using all caps for emphasis at one time but no longer do it because of these rules.....





cah said:


> Thanks for pointing out a forum rule. Italics is acceptable, unless it's an acronym, such as DPN. Bold is for headlines, and underlining is really not needed anymore. It's what was used on typewriters in the olden days in place of italics (but it's still cool). I gotta say, I love being able to change colors!


Forum Rule states - 
- Do not make posts in all capital letters. This includes topic titles. (You might consider using your browser's zoom feature to increase the size of the font in case you are experiencing difficulties reading/writing.)

This means the WHOLE post in caps.
Caps for emphasis within the post is allowed.
Underlining and Italic is also used.
I personally don't like Italic because it is barely visible - font difference - I can hardly make it out as Italic. ;-)


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> Well, when people use caps, I look at what the words and tone of the message is, and in her case decided that she meant to use italics, not caps. Can't come to the conclusion that anyone would be yelling about how to wash clothes....
> 
> Could be wrong, but that is how I look at people's posts, giving them the benefit of the doubt, and her subsequent posts seem to show she meant italics.


You're sorta like the cop who said he'd never unbuckled a dead person. ...... He just hadn't been to enough motor vehicle accidents.


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> You're sorta like the cop who said he'd never unbuckled a dead person. ...... He just hadn't been to enough motor vehicle accidents.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> :lol: :thumbup:


Somehow it's difficult to argue with the truth.


----------



## grandmann

cah said:


> Thanks for pointing out a forum rule. Italics is acceptable, unless it's an acronym, such as DPN. Bold is for headlines, and underlining is really not needed anymore. It's what was used on typewriters in the olden days in place of italics (but it's still cool). I gotta say, I love being able to change colors!


Now how do you change colors?


----------



## Chesneys

Or do bold or italics? I see tags under the emoticons but they don't seem to do anything.


----------



## cah

Chesneys said:


> Or do bold or italics? I see tags under the emoticons but they don't seem to do anything.


You have to type in what the tags say. For *bold* type in the open bracket, the "b", and close the bracket. Anything you type after that will be in bold. To turn off the bold, type in the open bracket, the (/), the "b", and close the bracket. Same with the others.


----------



## Chesneys

cah said:


> You have to type in what the tags say. For *bold* type in the open bracket, the "b", and close the bracket. Anything you type after that will be in bold. To turn off the bold, type in the open bracket, the (/), the "b", and close the bracket. Same with the others.


OK, I see, thanks. Tho' now I understand the caps. It's a whole lot easier. Too bad one cannot just click on them like the Smilies. Still, handy for some things and I appreciate the information.


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> You're sorta like the cop who said he'd never unbuckled a dead person. ...... He just hadn't been to enough motor vehicle accidents.


No, I have made a good living for decades looking at it the way I do.

I know people hear different things-- I can say something to hubby and he hears I'm belittling him when that was not at all what I meant or said.

You and I have heard different things. This is what I went by:

Forum Rule:
Caps for emphasis within the post is allowed.


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> No, I have made a good living for decades looking at it the way I do.
> 
> I know people hear different things-- I can say something to hubby and he hears I'm belittling him when that was not at all what I meant or said.
> 
> You and I have heard different things.


No you haven't read enough of her posts. I've been dealing with people for over 35 years. I don't miss much.


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> No you haven't read enough of her posts. I've been dealing with people for over 35 years. I don't miss much.


So you're reacting to past posts.

I've only read the ones here.


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> So you're reacting to past posts.
> 
> I've only read the ones here.


So you judge people on one post. If I had decided you were condescending in a post and belittling me would you come back to explain yourself. Or just let people trash you? Or would you post another tread whining about this thread and others. She's been like this from the start. Sometimes it's true. A leopard doesn't change it's spots.


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> So you judge people on one post.
> If I had decided you were condescending in a post and belittling me would you come back to explain yourself. Or just let people trash you? Or would you post another tread whining about this thread and others. She's been like this from the start. Sometimes it's true. A leopard doesn't change it's spots.


No, I don't judge people on one post.

I didn't say I did.

I said I didn't jump to conclusions that people's caps were yelling because they might be emphasis -- and gave you the courtesy of saying that, OK, you had prior experience that I did not.


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> No, I don't judge people on one post.
> 
> I didn't say I did.
> 
> I said I didn't jump to conclusions that people's caps were yelling because they might be emphasis -- and gave you the courtesy of saying that, OK, you had prior experience that I did not.


So how are you judging the OP here. I think there is only one post from her in this thread.


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> So how are you judging the OP here. I think there is only one post from her in this thread.


What's OP?


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> What's OP?


OMG no wonder you don't know what's going on.

http://www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## vjh1530

cah said:


> You have to type in what the tags say. For *bold* type in the open bracket, the "b", and close the bracket. Anything you type after that will be in bold. To turn off the bold, type in the open bracket, the (/), the "b", and close the bracket. Same with the others.


*thank you![/]

Nope, didn't work for me - what am I doing wrong?

 thank you

Ok I have to use the FN (function key) while I type the bracket for it to work for my computer.

Thanks!!

edited several times to get it to work*


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> OMG no wonder you don't know what's going on.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com


Okay.

I don't know AmyKnits, Ms OP, and regret having tried to second guess her, because now I'm being attacked!

I'm done. I have better things to do.


----------



## JTM

cah said:


> You have to type in what the tags say. For *bold* type in the open bracket, the "b", and close the bracket. Anything you type after that will be in bold. To turn off the bold, type in the open bracket, the (/), the "b", and close the bracket. Same with the others.


Actually the square open bracket...[ followed by the letter B not necessary to be in caps... and the close square bracket ... ] sets it up for the following word/s to be in bold... to end the bold words Open square bracket [ followed by the forward slash ../ and the letter b followed the close square bracket...] 
Using the letter I in place of the B will make change word/s to Italic... U is for underline and Color=red (or any color name) will change to another color ... all these would go inside the [] closing [/] with the appropriate letter or words.

If you hit Reply, rather than responding at the bottom of page ... you will see a box on the right that has all the smiles and how to write the tags to change to bold, italic, underling or color...etc.


----------



## cah

JTM said:


> Actually the square open bracket...[ followed by the letter B not necessary to be in caps... and the close square bracket ... ] sets it up for the following word/s to be in bold... to end the bold words Open square bracket [ followed by the forward slash ../ and the letter b followed the close square bracket...]
> Using the letter I in place of the B will make change word/s to Italic... U is for underline and Color=red (or any color name) will change to another color ... all these would go inside the [] closing [/] with the appropriate letter or words.


But isn't that what I said, or did I mix things up?
Oops, my quote didn't even work this time!


----------



## carmenl

WindingRoad said:


> I am not the OP. OMG you might want to take an online course in social media.


And you might want to take a course on social etiquette.


----------



## WindingRoad

carmenl said:


> And you might want to take a course on social etiquette.


I have.


----------



## grandmann

JTM said:


> Actually the square open bracket...[ followed by the letter B not necessary to be in caps... and the close square bracket ... ] sets it up for the following word/s to be in bold... to end the bold words Open square bracket [ followed by the forward slash ../ and the letter b followed the close square bracket...]
> Using the letter I in place of the B will make change word/s to Italic... U is for underline and Color=red (or any color name) will change to another color ... all these would go inside the [] closing [/] with the appropriate letter or words.
> 
> If you hit Reply, rather than responding at the bottom of page ... you will see a box on the right that has all the smiles and how to write the tags to change to bold, italic, underling or color...etc.


Do I need to type  to get the color :?:


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> I have.


I said that AmyKnits was Ms OP, not you.

However, I concede that it could be misread, which you did and used it as an excuse to belittle me once more!

You could have called me lazy for not looking up what OP meant, and that would have been true and I concede that it is. I was lazy and asked you to do the work to tell me what it meant.

The rest is in your imagination.

I really do have some knitting to do, even if you misconstrue something else I say.


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> I said that AmyKnits was Ms OP, not you.
> 
> However, I concede that it could be misread, which you did and used it as an excuse to belittle me once more!
> 
> You could have called me lazy for not looking up what OP meant, and that would have been true and I concede that it is. I was lazy and asked you to do the work to tell me what it meant.
> 
> The rest is in your imagination.
> 
> I really do have some knitting to do, even if you misconstrue something else I say.


Back pedaling I see. That's ok many do it.


----------



## loveinyarn

WindingRoad said:


> Back pedaling I see. That's ok many do it.


What I wrote was:
..... AmyKnits, Ms OP, .....

As in, "at a press conference Obama, the President, said...."

In grammar, it's an appositive http://www.chompchomp.com/terms/appositive.htm

I used the link you gave me, thank you, so I know you are not the OP in this thread.

Belittling again, I see. Some do it.


----------



## JTM

cah said:


> But isn't that what I said, or did I mix things up?
> Oops, my quote didn't even work this time!


You showed the ( curly brackets ) ... not the [ square ] ones


----------



## PaKnitter

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

What is the purpose of stirring the pot of negativity all day and night in regards to the back pedaling comment.


----------



## vjh1530

Thanks, I didn't realize that. So many little tricks to learn, lol!


----------



## vjh1530

JTM said:


> Actually the square open bracket...[ followed by the letter B not necessary to be in caps... and the close square bracket ... ] sets it up for the following word/s to be in bold... to end the bold words Open square bracket [ followed by the forward slash ../ and the letter b followed the close square bracket...]
> Using the letter I in place of the B will make change word/s to Italic... U is for underline and Color=red (or any color name) will change to another color ... all these would go inside the [] closing [/] with the appropriate letter or words.
> 
> If you hit Reply, rather than responding at the bottom of page ... you will see a box on the right that has all the smiles and how to write the tags to change to bold, italic, underling or color...etc.


Sorry, for some reason the quote didn't show up. I didn't realize the trick with hitting Reply rather than the bottom box. Thanks for the info!


----------



## grandmann

* Now let's see if this works.

{b} Now let's see if this works, what's wrong with me, I can't seem to get this to work....*


----------



## galaxycraft

vjh1530 said:


> Sorry, for some reason the quote didn't show up. I didn't realize the trick with hitting Reply rather than the bottom box. Thanks for the info!


The reason the quote didn't show properly is that there are the square brackets within the quote. 
The square brackets are used in computer coding.
If you go and change them to the curly bracket {}, the quote will be a proper boxed quote.
That is why when explaining to use the square brackets - I say "square brackets" rather than actually using them inside the reply.
Or I say that I am using the {} in place of the square brackets to show what I mean.


----------



## cah

galaxycraft said:


> If you go and change them to the curly bracket {}, the quote will be a proper boxed quote.
> That is why when explaining to use the square brackets - I say "square brackets" rather than actually using them inside the reply.


The {} are called "braces" so as not to get mixed up. I don't use the braces much unless I'm doing formulas or charts. The () are called parentheses.

Sorry, can't help it! I used to be a proofreader in another life.  But that does explain why the quote didn't come up correctly.


----------



## galaxycraft

cah said:


> The {} are called "braces" so as not to get mixed up. I don't use the braces much unless I'm doing formulas or charts. The () are called parentheses.
> 
> Sorry, can't help it! I used to be a proofreader in another life.  But that does explain why the quote didn't come up correctly.


  :lol: Caught me. Thanks for the catch - I knew that.


----------



## loveinyarn

PaKnitter said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> What is the purpose of stirring the pot of negativity all day and night in regards to the back pedaling comment.


WindingRoad answered me last night that she felt belittled by some posts and felt bad about it, so she belittles other people here, like she did me. Presumably that is so they might feel bad, too.

I don't see her post now but I really appreciate her honesty.


----------



## JTM

grandmann said:


> * Now let's see if this works.
> 
> {b} Now let's see if this works, what's wrong with me, I can't seem to get this to work....*


*

The square brackets [] would work for starting the bold....but you must close it with the /b inside the []at the end of the portion that you want to be bold. Since I did not open with the tag for bold nothing in this post will be bold

when I want bold ... I open and close ... check the box to the left side after you have hit "reply" at the bottom of this post and see how to write the tags.*


----------



## grandmann

JTM said:


> The square brackets [] would work for starting the bold....but you must close it with the /b inside the []at the end of the portion that you want to be bold. Since I did not open with the tag for bold nothing in this post will be bold
> 
> when I want *bold* ... I open and close ... check the box to the left side after you have hit "reply" at the bottom of this post and see how to write the tags.


*[bold*


----------



## grandmann

*[bold/b]*


----------



## galaxycraft

What people see when you hit send.

*Insert text here* = Bold
_Insert text here_ = Italic
Insert text here = Underline
Insert text here = Color - Replace "red" with whatever color you want.
Insert text here = changed color from red to blue.
.
.


----------



## grandmann

*lets see if this works*


----------



## cah

grandmann said:


> *lets see if this works*


Yay! It worked!

Excellent explanation galaxycraft. :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats

I use "caps" when I'm emphasizing something pleasant--such as LOVE!! I do not use caps in a condescendingly way--hopefully, only in a complimentary way


----------



## luvrcats

I haven't used "bold" on KP-but, in my e-mails, I do...I also enlarge the font as this makes the words easier to read!! At least I think so :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

I can't believe it after fooling around forever and finally giving up galaxycraft came along and explain it again. I thank everyone of you who took the time to explain something that wasn't that important but I had to get it. this is the same way with my knitting I will try again and again until I get it. I guess I have Strong Perservance :thumbup:

*Galaxycraft* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

cah said:


> Yay! It worked!
> 
> Excellent explanation galaxycraft. :thumbup:





grandmann said:


> I can't believe it after fooling around forever and finally giving up galaxycraft came along and explain it again. I thank everyone of you who took the time to explain something that wasn't that important but I had to get it. this is the same way with my knitting I will try again and again until I get it. I guess I have Strong Perservance :thumbup:
> *Galaxycraft* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


  :thumbup:


----------



## barbdpayne

Good heavens. Who knew a thread about how we handle our knits could get so cranky. We all do things the way we like to do them. Some of us like to hand wash, some of us like to machine wash. What is the big deal here? C'mon. Let's get back to talking about knitting in a way we can all enjoy. There is no need to feel as if you are being patronized or condescended to. Words in print come across differently than spoken, so the intention is sometimes perceived differently than the written wished. I feel some people on here are taking things personally when that was not the intention. It's about KNITTING, not us.


----------



## PaKnitter

loveinyarn said:


> WindingRoad answered me last night that she felt belittled by some posts and felt bad about it, so she belittles other people here, like she did me. Presumably that is so they might feel bad, too.
> 
> I don't see her post now but I really appreciate her honesty.


I did read your post. I won't respond because it would be wrong to do so on an open forum or even a pm.

May everyone have a good day and knit, knit, knit.


----------



## PaKnitter

grandmann said:


> I can't believe it after fooling around forever and finally giving up galaxycraft came along and explain it again. I thank everyone of you who took the time to explain something that wasn't that important but I had to get it. this is the same way with my knitting I will try again and again until I get it. I guess I have Strong Perservance :thumbup:
> 
> *Galaxycraft* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know that feeling so well. I can spend an entire day or longer trying to get something. It just drives me buggy!


----------



## grandmann

barbdpayne said:


> Good heavens. Who knew a thread about how we handle our knits could get so cranky. We all do things the way we like to do them. Some of us like to hand wash, some of us like to machine wash. What is the big deal here? C'mon. Let's get back to talking about knitting in a way we can all enjoy. There is no need to feel as if you are being patronized or condescended to. Words in print come across differently than spoken, so the intention is sometimes perceived differently than the written wished. I feel some people on here are taking things personally when that was not the intention. It's about KNITTING, not us.


This thread started out with Amyknits but got drifted unto Books learning how to do socks. At this point we started talking about the Tags on KP. I come on KP to learn. Today I learn how to the tags after being on here since 2011 I finally learn what they are all about. Knitting Paradise should be a sharing community sometimes not always knitting even though most of us are knitters or know how to crochet.


----------



## SAMkewel

grandmann said:


> This thread started out with Amyknits but got drifted unto Books learning how to do socks. At this point we started talking about the Tags on KP. I come on KP to learn. Today I learn how to the tags after being on here since 2011 I finally learn what they are all about. Knitting Paradise should be a sharing community sometimes not always knitting even though most of us are knitters or know how to crochet.


Like you, I think KP is and should be as much about interaction as it is about knitting/crocheting. I'm surprised that so many members think this forum is exclusively for crafting in spite of the non-crafting sections that have been set up on the forum. As Jessica-Jean has pointed out, part of the charm of KP over other knitting forums is that we are free to relate as we wish (as long as we follow the stated rules of the forum under "Help" at the top of this page). Otherwise, I would prefer to read a book and get my info that way.....


----------



## Lostie

Yayy, I can now do * bold *,confirm that WindingRoad showed me how to do magic loop toe up two at a time socks (I can do the other ways but really wanted to conquer this technique after 18 months of trying). Thanks WR :thumbup: 
and all that when I knew how to handwash or delicate wash already


----------



## Lostie

Oh, and I can edit after getting the BOLD wrong first time. Caps are for emphasise  practice makes perfect, eventually.


----------



## grandmann

Lostie said:


> Yayy, I can now do * bold *,confirm that WindingRoad showed me how to do magic loop toe up two at a time socks (I can do the other ways but really wanted to conquer this technique after 18 months of trying). Thanks WR :thumbup:
> and all that when I knew how to handwash or delicate wash already


 :lol: You are soooo funny, 
Everyone one of us has sometime to contribute it's * Not just one person* like some like to think OP :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats

to barbdpayne: I made this same statement pages ago...enough is enough--and it has gone beyond hand-washing....as well as the nastiness! I'm with you--everyone, get a life and lets knit or crochet!

p.s. I'm deleting most of these anyway--how many more pages is everyone going to add!


----------



## WindingRoad

sharethefun said:


> to barbdpayne: I made this same statement pages ago...enough is enough--and it has gone beyond hand-washing....as well as the nastiness! I'm with you--everyone, get a life and lets knit or crochet!
> 
> p.s. I'm deleting most of these anyway--how many more pages is everyone going to add!


As many as we want. Thanks for contributing. Your post is appreciated. TIC.


----------



## WindingRoad

loveinyarn said:


> WindingRoad answered me last night that she felt belittled by some posts and felt bad about it, so she belittles other people here, like she did me. Presumably that is so they might feel bad, too.
> 
> I don't see her post now but I really appreciate her honesty.


Well you didn't seem to think the OP's post was bad I didn't think you'd see mine as such either.


----------



## barbdpayne

the thread got so confusing i wish i had paid more attention to how to do the emoticons. I can't seem to figure that out


----------



## Jessica-Jean

gr8 said:


> ... If you feel the need to 'defend' yourself from someone's method of washing clothes then washing clothes is not the problem.
> *This is like riding in the car on vacation with my kids.*


We only had two, but they could make a short trip seem endless!! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## grandmann

sharethefun said:


> to barbdpayne: I made this same statement pages ago...enough is enough--and it has gone beyond hand-washing....as well as the nastiness! I'm with you--everyone, get a life and lets knit or crochet!
> 
> p.s. I'm deleting most of these anyway--how many more pages is everyone going to add!


You must find this thread interesting yourself otherwise you would click out of it. Who knows this might go on forever as long as we have something to chat about.


----------



## SAMkewel

grandmann said:


> You must find this thread interesting yourself otherwise you would click out of it. Who knows this might go on forever as long as we have something to chat about.


;~). That always makes me wonder, too.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

carmenl said:


> A lesson I learned the hard way, *safety pin the bag shut*. ...


What a great idea!! Thanks.


----------



## Persian Cat

42 pages cant believe it ! ( no I havent read all of them just a few ) Surely everyone must be bored stiff by now ? 
If I havent got a more interesting subject to talk about other than how I wash my clothes then I think I would have a real problem or too much time on my hands !
Why doesnt everyone just stop posting now to break this link rather than keep "adding fuel to the fire"
Its a pity there isnt a limit to the number of pages that can be posted on a subject or perhaps admin could step in and close this subject I am sure we all have more interesting things to talk about !


----------



## chrisjac

No one is asking you to read this link. We all have choices, don't we? So many subjects have been discussed and so many people have enjoyed the discussion. Knit on!



Persian Cat said:


> 42 pages cant believe it ! ( no I havent read all of them just a few ) Surely everyone must be bored stiff by now ?
> If I havent got a more interesting subject to talk about other than how I wash my clothes then I think I would have a real problem or too much time on my hands !
> Why doesnt everyone just stop posting now to break this link rather than keep "adding fuel to the fire"
> Its a pity there isnt a limit to the number of pages that can be posted on a subject or perhaps admin could step in and close this subject I am sure we all have more interesting things to talk about !


----------



## Persian Cat

As I said I have only read a few pages of it and thats enough !How can anyone enjoy all this nastiness I ask ? Maybe in between there are other subjects mentioned but surely the main thread has deviated somewhat !


chrisjac said:


> No one is asking you to read this link. We all have choices, don't we? So many subjects have been discussed and so many people have enjoyed the discussion. Knit on!


----------



## chrisjac

Choices! Choices! The nastiness is a relative thing.


----------



## chrisjac

chrisjac said:


> Choices! Choices! The nastiness is a relative thing. Sorry you feel that way.
> Christine


----------



## vjh1530

double post


----------



## chrisjac

Oh,oh, what did I do?



vjh1530 said:


> double post


----------



## JanieSue

grandmann said:


> You must find this thread interesting yourself otherwise you would click out of it. Who knows this might go on forever as long as we have something to chat about.


Wonder why some people have a problem with the subject being changed. I think this happens all the time when friends chat. The conversation just evolved. They don't have to read it.


----------



## vjh1530

grandmann said:


> I can't believe it after fooling around forever and finally giving up galaxycraft came along and explain it again. I thank everyone of you who took the time to explain something that wasn't that important but I had to get it. this is the same way with my knitting I will try again and again until I get it. I guess I have Strong Perservance :thumbup:
> 
> *Galaxycraft* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have been trying to figure that out forever, thanks to all of you for your help. And Galaxy, that post really explained it clearly, thanks :thumbup: 
*Whoo hoo!*


----------



## chrisjac

Double your Whoo Hoo!



vjh1530 said:


> I have been trying to figure that out forever, thanks to all of you for your help. And Galaxy, that post really explained it clearly, thanks :thumbup:
> *Whoo hoo!*


----------



## vjh1530

grandmann said:


> You must find this thread interesting yourself otherwise you would click out of it. Who knows this might go on forever as long as we have something to chat about.


Agreed! Now that I have learned how to *bold* and Netlingo, who knows what I can do, lol!!

I have *all* the grandkids staying with me this week, though, so I am always going to be day late, dollar short to post. But I am having so much fun with them! So sorry if I am out of sync to your posts.


----------



## vjh1530

chrisjac said:


> Oh,oh, what did I do?


Nothing, I wrote on the wrong thread. My brain is mush from lack of sleep right now. Love your posts!!!


----------



## chrisjac

Have fun!



vjh1530 said:


> Nothing, I wrote on the wrong thread. My brain is mush from lack of sleep right now. Love your posts!!!


----------



## vjh1530

JanieSue said:


> Wonder why some people have a problem with the subject being changed. I think this happens all the time when friends chat. The conversation just evolved. They don't have to read it.


I doubt they even know the subject has changed. I have seen over and over that they will only read the first page or so, look at the number of pages, decide *they* don't like it, and post their displeasure. To me, it just shows ignorance and laziness. You don't take the time to even see what is going on, you just demand everyone to stop talking. Wow.

What gives with that, anyway? Who are these people who think they can just tell people to basically "I don't like what you are posting, so shut up and go back to your knitting". Do they think the posters are all going to say - oh wow, Ms Blah says we have to stop, so I am going to shut off my computer and knit a cowl. Really? Some kind of internet Superpower?


----------



## vjh1530

chrisjac said:


> Have fun!


Thanks, I sure will!

My dad died two weeks ago. He had been ill for a couple of years, but he suddenly developed pneumonia and was gone in 3 days - a blessing for him because he didn't suffer and linger as he could have with lung disease. This time with the grandkids had been planned for months, but as it turned out it was perfectly timed. Now that the immediate busy-ness of his passing is over, the mourning time is starting. Having them here is a great way to celebrate how life goes on and the new generations begin. I am very blessed.


----------



## chrisjac

Very sorry for your loss. My Dad passed away and, since I hadn't kept in touch, I wasn't told for days. My childhood memories kept me company for many days. I am awaiting the birth of my first grandchild and so life goes on.



vjh1530 said:


> Thanks, I sure will!
> 
> My dad died two weeks ago. He had been ill for a couple of years, but he suddenly developed pneumonia and was gone in 3 days - a blessing for him because he didn't suffer and linger as he could have with lung disease. This time with the grandkids had been planned for months, but as it turned out it was perfectly timed. Now that the immediate busy-ness of his passing is over, the mourning time is starting. Having them here is a great way to celebrate how life goes on and the new generations begin. I am very blessed.


----------



## Montana Gramma

vjh1530 said:


> Thanks, I sure will!
> 
> My dad died two weeks ago. He had been ill for a couple of years, but he suddenly developed pneumonia and was gone in 3 days - a blessing for him because he didn't suffer and linger as he could have with lung disease. This time with the grandkids had been planned for months, but as it turned out it was perfectly timed. Now that the immediate busy-ness of his passing is over, the mourning time is starting. Having them here is a great way to celebrate how life goes on and the new generations begin. I am very blessed.


Extending sympathy to you and yours.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Slim Sadie said:


> They need to get over it, or take it up with a therapist.


Do you mean that KP doesn't fill in for actually seeing a professional therapist?? I thought it does.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Galaxy just in case you didn't know. *HSDS*......And dun you ferget it.


Alphabet soup again! This time, I need to ask you, because Google isn't helping me. 

The other one I don't know is TIC.


----------



## Aunty M

Jessica-Jean said:


> Alphabet soup again! This time, I need to ask you, because Google isn't helping me.
> 
> The other one I don't know is TIC.


I'm also going to see if I've got them right. The first one is about a certain bodily function not stinking, I think. The second one might be tongue in cheek.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> NAP. Most every thing here is a misunderstanding. Happens. Studies have shown that even in a face to face conversation one only gets about 7% gets from one person to the other. And we expect the written word to be an improvement. NOT.
> 
> Now ask we why we only get 7% of the conversation. I have the answer. LOL


I'm surprised no one has asked! I'm asking.


----------



## lorraine 55

Persian Cat said:


> 42 pages cant believe it ! ( no I havent read all of them just a few ) Surely everyone must be bored stiff by now ?
> If I havent got a more interesting subject to talk about other than how I wash my clothes then I think I would have a real problem or too much time on my hands !
> Why doesnt everyone just stop posting now to break this link rather than keep "adding fuel to the fire"
> Its a pity there isnt a limit to the number of pages that can be posted on a subject or perhaps admin could step in and close this subject I am sure we all have more interesting things to talk about !


A thread can go on for 100 pages. Many people have complained about this thread and others being nasty, but I wonder how many people use the Report Issue button.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Shannon123 said:


> This among many others is how she talks to all of us. Any of you who have an umbrella swift are DUMBER THAN A BLOND
> 
> 
> 
> Amyknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> So funny you posted this. I didn't even BOTHER with one of those umbrella-type things when I bought my winder! Even a "blonde" can see those things are an "accident waiting to happen".... A poor design IMO. Experience from watching the woman at my LYS trying to deal with adjusting, slipping and occasionally a mess taught me to avoid that purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't link properly...
> 
> The above is an example of how she always manages to tell us
> how she's ALWAYS been smarter than the average bear. Don't get me started on the acrylic yarn subject!
> While she's doling out knitting wisdom, she manages to insult nearly everyone.
> 
> Watch out... You could be next!
Click to expand...

In that case, I must be a dumb brunette! I've been using my umbrella swift for over thirty years with excellent results. Yes, it _looks_ like a cheap piece of junk. It certainly struck me as a waste of my $35. However at about a dollar a year and still in as good condition as when new, I think anyone who makes such lordly blanket statements ... No, I just disregard such statements. I feel sorry for anyone who takes all such statements as gospel.


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> In that case, I must be a dumb brunette! I've been using my umbrella swift for over thirty years with excellent results. Yes, it _looks_ like a cheap piece of junk. It certainly struck me as a waste of my $35. However at about a dollar a year and still in as good condition as when new, I think anyone who makes such lordly blanket statements ... No, I just disregard such statements. I feel sorry for anyone who takes all such statements as gospel.


sheep, minions, suckups, collectively the kingdom...

I've had great service from my umbrella for many years also - the first I've heard it was dangerous was from madam...I suppose I will have to replace it now lest I be burned at the stake for noncompliance.


----------



## chrisjac

Amen, sisters, Amen!!!!!!



mopgenorth said:


> sheep, minions, suckups, collectively the kingdom...
> 
> I've had great service from my umbrella for many years also - the first I've heard it was dangerous was from madam...I suppose I will have to replace it now lest I be burned at the stake for noncompliance.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Alphabet soup again! This time, I need to ask you, because Google isn't helping me.
> 
> The other one I don't know is TIC.


TIC tongue in cheek. HSDS. Something about stink if I remember correctly. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked! I'm asking.


Because the listener is forming his/her answer.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do you mean that KP doesn't fill in for actually seeing a professional therapist?? I thought it does.


It does for me. I've never laughed so much with therapist. They're all theory and BS. Do I need to translate for you?


----------



## jobikki

I wonder if we will get to page 50 here! This is like a Tea Party! I am enjoying every entry!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> It does for me. I've never laughed so much with therapist. They're all theory and BS. Do I need to translate for you?


Thank you, and no, thanks. *That* is one my mother - WWII WAC - taught me early on. 

This has been a very interesting thread, especially once it wandered off topic! I can't believe I actually plowed through it all, especially since my my attention was only drawn to it yesterday.


----------



## SAMkewel

Persian Cat said:


> 42 pages cant believe it ! ( no I havent read all of them just a few ) Surely everyone must be bored stiff by now ?
> If I havent got a more interesting subject to talk about other than how I wash my clothes then I think I would have a real problem or too much time on my hands !
> Why doesnt everyone just stop posting now to break this link rather than keep "adding fuel to the fire"
> Its a pity there isnt a limit to the number of pages that can be posted on a subject or perhaps admin could step in and close this subject I am sure we all have more interesting things to talk about !


EDIT: I'm late to the party again. We had no electrical power from 2 AM until 9:15 PM. Talk about withdrawal symptoms! It was a dark and dreary day--no KP, no knitting (couldn't see), no reading. What a shock to my system!

Now why would you assume all these pages are about the same subject? And even if they were, why would you care? Admin has no problems with threads like this; you should have been around for the political ones, or the religious ones, if you think this was nasty. As others have said, this beats professional counseling hands down, and it's free!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

SAMkewel said:


> ... Now why would you assume all these pages are about the same subject? ...


Would it even be _possible_ for this subject to be stretched to so many pages? There are only so may ways to wash fabric. Had it stayed on topic, I'd never have bothered with it. In fact, when I first saw the title in the Newest Topics, I had skipped over it. I didn't find the topic interesting. Where it went from there though, *that* has been interesting and then-some!


----------



## grandmann

vjh1530 said:


> Thanks, I sure will!
> 
> My dad died two weeks ago. He had been ill for a couple of years, but he suddenly developed pneumonia and was gone in 3 days - a blessing for him because he didn't suffer and linger as he could have with lung disease. This time with the grandkids had been planned for months, but as it turned out it was perfectly timed. Now that the immediate busy-ness of his passing is over, the mourning time is starting. Having them here is a great way to celebrate how life goes on and the new generations begin. I am very blessed.


I was busy with my GD usually once a week I take care of her. Catching up what's going on KP but really I should be going to bed.

I want to give you my Sympathies with the loss of your Dad. May you enjoy your grand kids that's what keeps us going.


----------



## grandmann

Jessica-Jean said:


> Would it even be _possible_ for this subject to be stretched to so many pages? There are only so may ways to wash fabric. Had it stayed on topic, I'd never have bothered with it. In fact, when I first saw the title in the Newest Topics, I had skipped over it. I didn't find the topic interesting. Where it went from there though, *that* has been interesting and then-some!


Jessica-Jean I'm glad you decided to join us. I followed this thread from the very beginning never got bored with it yet. We must have some very interesting & civil people on here to keep it going.


----------



## WindingRoad

grandmann said:


> Jessica-Jean I'm glad you decided to join us. I followed this thread from the very beginning never got bored with it yet. We must have some very interesting & civil people on here to keep it going.


Where.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> ... We must have some very interesting & civil people on here to keep it going.


Interesting, assuredly! Civil ... some not so much as others, but that's normal. We'd all be bored out of our gourds if everyone _always_ agreed on everything.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you, and no, thanks. *That* is one my mother - WWII WAC - taught me early on.
> 
> This has been a very interesting thread, especially once it wandered off topic! I can't believe I actually plowed through it all, especially since my my attention was only drawn to it yesterday.


That wouldn't be such a problem for you if you'd follow my detractors. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Where.


Got a mirror?


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Interesting, assuredly! Civil ... some not so much as others, but that's normal. We'd all be bored out of our gourds if everyone _always_ agreed on everything.


Nice, wonderful, purdy, cute, sweet,fabulous,exquisite, beautiful. Did I forget any.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Got a mirror?


What?


----------



## vjh1530

Thanks to all for your condolences and kind words. The grandkids are indeed keeping me busy, lol! The best reason to grow old,right?

I agree this has been quite enjoyable in the second half.


----------



## grandmann

vjh1530 said:


> Thanks to all for your condolences and kind words. The grandkids are indeed keeping me busy, lol! The best reason to grow old,right?
> 
> I agree this has been quite enjoyable in the second half.


I would have to agree, when the young ones are around it seems like our aches and pains disappear. At least that's true with me.


----------



## JanieSue

vjh1530 said:


> Thanks, I sure will!
> 
> My dad died two weeks ago. He had been ill for a couple of years, but he suddenly developed pneumonia and was gone in 3 days - a blessing for him because he didn't suffer and linger as he could have with lung disease. This time with the grandkids had been planned for months, but as it turned out it was perfectly timed. Now that the immediate busy-ness of his passing is over, the mourning time is starting. Having them here is a great way to celebrate how life goes on and the new generations begin. I am very blessed.


I am so sorry to hear about your Dad, it is never easy to lose a parent. We lost our Mom last year and not a day goes by that I don't think about her. I called her every day and still go to the phone to call her before remembering she is no longer there.

Enjoy your Grand kids.


----------



## emma2u

Your answer was angry,defensive and mean spirited. Don't forget about your "kindness" quote.


----------



## books

emma2u said:


> Your answer was angry,defensive and mean spirited. Don't forget about your "kindness" quote.


This thread was put to bed a week ago. You're a little late. Who are you even addressing??????????


----------



## Jessica-Jean

emma2u said:


> Your answer was angry,defensive and mean spirited. Don't forget about your "kindness" quote.


When deciding to post and when addressing a particular person, it helps to use 'Quote Reply' instead of just 'Reply' or 'Quick Reply'. As is, your critical statements are shot into thin air and aimed at no one. We're supposed to read back over 45 pages and guess to whom you're referring??? I can't be bothered doing that; I've already read all the previous posts in this topic. Have you?


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> When deciding to post and when addressing a particular person, it helps to use 'Quote Reply' instead of just 'Reply' or 'Quick Reply'. As is, your critical statements are shot into thin air and aimed at no one. We're supposed to read back over 45 pages and guess to whom you're referring??? I can't be bothered doing that; I've already read all the previous posts in this topic. Have you?


Apparently NOT>


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Apparently NOT>


Agreed.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Agreed.


I just love it when someone spouts off into the wind. Is that sorta like breaking wind? Maybe NOT.


----------



## SAMkewel

WindingRoad said:


> Apparently NOT>


It doesn't look like this person has read anything since posting (late), either. Is that called a hit and run accident?


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> It doesn't look like this person has read anything since posting (late), either. Is that called a hit and run accident?


Nah she's been here too long for that. I think it's a tail between the legs incident. IMHO... But then again.......Or maybe she forgot to whom she was speaking.


----------



## chrisjac

Somebody came late to the party. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Somebody came late to the party. LOL


And you see how that works out.


----------



## quiltwiz

NellieKnitter said:


> I
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope Amy doesn't leave the forum, it would be a great loss. Her personal life is not any of my business or anyone else business! If some of these miserable, unhappy, jealous old women would quite wasting their time being mean and nasty on KP and get a life, everyone would be happier, including them! Just my opinion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Amy is a funny,knowledgeable, caring person IMHO. We cannot afford to lose such a great addition to this forum. If you cannot post something nice, don't post anything at all. (That's what my mother taught me.)


----------



## books

AGAIN, this thread died a natural death a week ago. A little too late to do the right thing now.....


----------



## WindingRoad

quiltwiz said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Amy is a funny,knowledgeable, caring person IMHO. We cannot afford to lose such a great addition to this forum. If you cannot post something nice, don't post anything at all. (That's what my mother taught me.)


Tell Amy this.


----------



## grandmann

If Amy is still watching this thread she will see it. She is pretty tough I notice she still is posting and starting threads. We need her input as much as any body else's. It is up to us to choose which thread we are going to follow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> If Amy is still watching this thread she will see it. She is pretty tough I notice she still is posting and starting threads. We need her input as much as any body else's. *It is up to us to choose which thread we are going to follow.*


It wouldn't hurt either, once we decide to read a thread, to read the whole dang thing!!


----------



## books

Jessica-Jean said:


> It wouldn't hurt either, once we decide to read a thread, to read the whole dang thing!!


Yeah, I liked how this thread turned out. I got great advice on knitting socks... it wasn't all unpleasant. Besides, the subject of hand washing items is pretty dull anyway :roll:


----------



## chrisjac

Yes , her expert opinion is all over the place.



grandmann said:


> If Amy is still watching this thread she will see it. She is pretty tough I notice she still is posting and starting threads. We need her input as much as any body else's. It is up to us to choose which thread we are going to follow.


----------



## SAMkewel

chrisjac said:


> Yes , her expert opinion is all over the place.


I notice a great many on this forum who have many more than four years of experience. How is it, then, that Amy's is considered to be an expert opinion. Is it the fact that she is more adamant about her opinions, or am I missing something? I've been wondering that for at least three years.....


----------



## chrisjac

I don't consider her an expert but some do- scary.



SAMkewel said:


> I notice a great many on this forum who have many more than four years of experience. How is it, then, that Amy's is considered to be an expert opinion. Is it the fact that she is more adamant about her opinions, or am I missing something? I've been wondering that for at least three years.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Does the adage about the squeaky wheel getting the grease apply??


----------



## SAMkewel

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does the adage about the squeaky wheel getting the grease apply??


I suspect it does for many of us, but not so for others of us ;~D.


----------



## grandmann

Jessica-Jean said:


> It wouldn't hurt either, once we decide to read a thread, to read the whole dang thing!!


Amy is probably reading the whole thing but won't make comment except on a different thread because we aren't her followers. You have to be pretty insecure that you want only certain people to be in your group. She sometimes forgets this is an Open Forum.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> Amy is probably reading the whole thing but won't make comment except on a different thread because we aren't her followers. You have to be pretty insecure that you want only certain people to be in your group. She sometimes forgets this is an Open Forum.


That reminds me of the cliques that abounded in high school. I was _never_ part of one (Being an outsized outsider with a strange accent will insure _that_.), but I got a good mark for the anti-clique essay I wrote.


----------



## grandmann

Jessica-Jean said:


> That reminds me of the cliques that abounded in high school. I was _never_ part of one (Being an outsized outsider with a strange accent will insure _that_.), but I got a good mark for the anti-clique essay I wrote.


 :lol: Did you keep that essay?


----------



## books

My feeling is Amy is very full of herself, just like every other pretty popular cheerleader type in high school. She is pretty patronizing if you aren't in her crowd, BUT what are we really going to do to change it???? Nothing. Grandmann is right, she does contribute a lot to this site, and her work is very nice. You don't have to be one of her fans if you don't want to be. Just let her be.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> My feeling is Amy is very full of herself, just like every other pretty popular cheerleader type in high school. She is pretty patronizing if you aren't in her crowd, BUT what are we really going to do to change it???? Nothing. Grandmann is right, she does contribute a lot to this site, and her work is very nice. You don't have to be one of her fans if you don't want to be. Just let her be.


Can you see if you can get her to do the same?


----------



## books

WindingRoad said:


> Can you see if you can get her to do the same?


Winding Road, is she bothering you? Harassing you? That is a different matter. That needs to be reported to Admin. I've heard from others that she sends nasty PMs, that needs to be addressed as well with Admin. Otherwise, like that overused song goes... "Let it go, let it go...."


----------



## Jessica-Jean

grandmann said:


> :lol: Did you keep that essay?


You're kidding, right :?: :shock: 
Let's see ... after writing it during JFK's administration but before his last Fall, I moved from my father's house 
1) to a neighbour's (as mother's helper), 
2) to my aunt's (to do 12th grade and begin college), 
3) to a room in a nurses' residence (to finish that first year of college, drop out, and work in the hospital for my room and board), 
4) to my mother's for a year or so (to finally get a real job, after a short stint on an assembly line), 
5) to the YWCA for a few weeks, 
6) to an apartment hotel for 9 months, 
7) to a co-worker's apartment for 9 months, 
8) back to my mother's for a while, 
9) up to Montreal in 1970 to the YWCA for a few weeks, 
10) to a co-worker's for a few months, 
11) to an apartment of my own for a few months, 
12) joined by he who became my darling and moved into a tad bigger apartment for a year, 
13) to a bigger/cheaper apartment the next year for two years,
14) to a bigger apartment when we were expecting the first kid for a couple of years, 
15) to a bigger apartment when we were expecting the second kid for five years, 
16) to a better apartment for 18 years, 
17) and into our first owned home in 1998.

Whew! With each move, accumulated 'stuff' - _especially_ outdated paperwork - was culled. It was one of the casualties of one or another of those too many moves.


----------



## grandmann

WOW Jessica Jean, I live in two apartments and bought our 4 bedroom house in 1984. It's time to downsize for me but won't happen because hubby won't move. :-D


----------



## books

I was about to say the same thing... What a life you must have had! Wish I could be so adventurous.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Winding Road, is she bothering you? Harassing you? That is a different matter. That needs to be reported to Admin. I've heard from others that she sends nasty PMs, that needs to be addressed as well with Admin. Otherwise, like that overused song goes... "Let it go, let it go...."


So why have you replied. Maybe you need to let it go. WOT to report.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Winding Road, is she bothering you? Harassing you? That is a different matter. That needs to be reported to Admin. I've heard from others that she sends nasty PMs, that needs to be addressed as well with Admin. Otherwise, like that overused song goes... "Let it go, let it go...."


Wait until she tells the whole forum your work isn't up to par. Then come back and tell us how you feel. Too late for you to make amends.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Winding Road, is she bothering you? Harassing you? That is a different matter. That needs to be reported to Admin. I've heard from others that she sends nasty PMs, that needs to be addressed as well with Admin. Otherwise, like that overused song goes... "Let it go, let it go...."


No she is not. But I defend my friends and she's condescending to those who won't speak up. I don't like high and mighty. If you do continue to defend her. As I will call her out.


----------



## books

Okay, treading carefully here.... I'm not really defending her, just saying there's nothing much we can do. I refuse to leave this site as she suggested a few weeks ago. I like it here. Can't change her attitude towards some people, so I have to change mine... that's all I'm saying. Friend.


----------



## grandmann

WindingRoad said:


> No she is not. But I defend my friends and she's condescending to those who won't speak up. I don't like high and mighty. If you do continue to defend her. As I will call her out.


I don't think books or myself are defending her. But you aren't being any different than Amy is. Remember this is an Open Forum. Let's show Respect to one another and ignore the ones we don't care for. Personally I don't care for Amy myself with her uppity attitude. She might have her followers but if she keeps it up her attitude her followers will become less and less.


----------



## WindingRoad

grandmann said:


> I don't think books or myself are defending her. But you aren't being any different than Amy is. Remember this is an Open Forum. Let's show Respect to one another and ignore the ones we don't care for. Personally I don't care for Amy myself with her uppity attitude. She might have her followers but if she keeps it up her attitude her followers will become less and less.


OXYMORON?????


----------



## WindingRoad

grandmann said:


> Amy is probably reading the whole thing but won't make comment except on a different thread because we aren't her followers. You have to be pretty insecure that you want only certain people to be in your group. She sometimes forgets this is an Open Forum.


And you don't want us to talk about her? Really?


----------



## books

Okay, I'm leaving, got knitting to do. Enjoy your day, everybody.


----------



## WindingRoad

books said:


> Okay, I'm leaving, got knitting to do. Enjoy your day, everybody.


Buh Bye.


----------



## grandmann

books said:


> Okay, I'm leaving, got knitting to do. Enjoy your day, everybody.


Good Idea, sometimes its Best to walk away.


----------



## lorraine 55

grandmann said:


> Amy is probably reading the whole thing but won't make comment except on a different thread because we aren't her followers. You have to be pretty insecure that you want only certain people to be in your group. She sometimes forgets this is an Open Forum.


She said on another thread that she is reading this and having a good laugh. I think that says a lot about a person.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

books said:


> I was about to say the same thing... What a life you must have had! Wish I could be so adventurous.


Adventurous?? All I ever wanted was to be a homebody. At age 10, I was sure I'd live the rest of my life in the house I was raised in. Dumb kid! I didn't set out to be adventurous, just to find a safe place in this world.



grandmann said:


> WOW Jessica Jean, I live in two apartments and bought our 4 bedroom house in 1984. It's time to downsize for me but won't happen because hubby won't move. :-D


When we upsized to this, I said my next move will be my last - to a box 6' under.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Can you see if you can get her to do the same?


I doubt that _anyone_ can get her to do _anything_.



lorraine 55 said:


> She said on another thread that she is reading this and having a good laugh. I think *that says a lot about a person.*


It may say a lot, but not much good, methinks.



grandmann said:


> ... if she keeps it up her attitude, her followers will become less and less.


And newer and newer knitters/KPers?


----------



## chrisjac

Now the masses are mutilating their DPNS and bending them to follow their leader. "Ain't "life funny.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Now the masses are mutilating their DPNS and bending them to follow their leader. "Ain't "life funny.


Just because she won't admit 2 AT A Time is a good way to go. Who wants those things sticking out all over the place.


----------



## chrisjac

It appears that she doesn't have the coordination for circulars nor Magic Loop. This is going to get real interesting. I hope you're feeling better, by the way.
Christine



WindingRoad said:


> Just because she won't admit 2 AT A Time is a good way to go. Who wants those things sticking out all over the place.


----------



## BiDDi

My machine has a "hand wash" cycle also a "wool" cycle. I use these if I have enough for a worth while load, otherwise I squeeze through small/single wool items with cheap shampoo and rinse with a Tiny bit of conditioner.Works for me. I like tea from a teapot too but don't always have it, tea bags are so easy. To each their own.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> It appears that she doesn't have the coordination for circulars nor Magic Loop. This is going to get real interesting. I hope you're feeling better, by the way.
> Christine


I am thanks. 2 day illness it seems. HMMMM.


----------



## chrisjac

Good! Just don't let this heat get to you. I'm trying to survive without AC.



WindingRoad said:


> I am thanks. 2 day illness it seems. HMMMM.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Good! Just don't let this heat get to you. I'm trying to survive without AC.


Supposed to be hot all this week. I live 1/2 mile from the Big Pond so the heat isn't usually too bad. We haven't had much heat this summer. Still using a blanket at night. LOL


----------



## BiDDi

misellen said:


> Actually she did say she washes her lingerie in the bathroom sink. But then so do I and pretty much everyone I know.
> 
> Most of us just clean our teeth over the sink, not in it.


Uh-huh :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Lucky duck, I am landlocked after living on an island. Where are you?



WindingRoad said:


> Supposed to be hot all this week. I live 1/2 mile from the Big Pond so the heat isn't usually too bad. We haven't had much heat this summer. Still using a blanket at night. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Now the masses are mutilating their DPNS and bending them to follow their leader. "Ain't "life funny.


I don't know about 'masses', but the idea of converting the incomplete (sets of three same size) dpns to usefulness has me thinking that 'mutilating' them might render them useful for knitting in the round, instead of just narrow scarves.


----------



## chrisjac

Yep, knitting in the round sounds familiar.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't know about 'masses', but the idea of converting the incomplete (sets of three same size) dpns to usefulness has me thinking that 'mutilating' them might render them useful for knitting in the round, instead of just narrow scarves.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Lucky duck, I am landlocked after living on an island. Where are you?


Maine the way life should be.


----------



## chrisjac

I went there to buy a house (Rockland) The Realtor was not the right one and I just couldn't do it. So my son convinced me to move to Pa to be close to him and his new family. I still would love to go there.



WindingRoad said:


> Maine the way life should be.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> I went there to buy a house (Rockland) The Realtor was not the right one and I just couldn't do it. So my son convinced me to move to Pa to be close to him and his new family. I still would love to go there.


Come on down. I only have one stipulation. If you come to see me, come any time, if you come to see my house, please make an appointment.


----------



## chrisjac

Good to know, what town? Pm if you want to keep it private.



WindingRoad said:


> Come on down. I only have one stipulation. If you come to see me, come any time, if you come to see my house, please make an appointment.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Good to know, what town? Pm if you want to keep it private.


I live in BOOB....


----------



## chrisjac

I am sitting here in a heat wave with no AC and my brain is fried--Boothbay Harbor?


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> I am sitting here in a heat wave with no AC and my brain is fried--Boothbay Harbor?


Ever heard of OOB.


----------



## chrisjac

Hey, I'm from Rhode Island.



WindingRoad said:


> Ever heard of OOB.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Hey, I'm from Rhode Island.


Can I help that? LOL Seven miles of Sandy Beach. In Maine no less.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> I live in BOOB....


I love trying to look up your alphabet soup! BOOB, Maine, fetched me: http://www.google.ca/maps/place/York+Hospital+Breast+Care/@43.1431133,-70.6512743,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x89e2ba5c1b3adadf:0xb8e13cbe01513205?hl=en


----------



## chrisjac

Yes,I saw that. But then my fried brain started reciting the towns in Maine that start with Bo.. then to make it worse, she drops the B ! What an evening I've had. Insulted, berated and called names by a "whippersnapper". Too bad I gave up pretty dresses for great jeans a long time ago.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I love trying to look up your alphabet soup! BOOB, Maine, fetched me: http://www.google.ca/maps/place/York+Hospital+Breast+Care/@43.1431133,-70.6512743,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x89e2ba5c1b3adadf:0xb8e13cbe01513205?hl=en


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> I live in BOOB....


Hmm ... *Next* July, I need to attend my niece's wedding in - of all places! - Kennebunkport. Might you be on a possible route between Montreal and Kennebunkport? I'm sure a break to see a fellow KPer would be far more interesting than attending a wedding.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... *Next* July, I need to attend my niece's wedding in - of all places! - Kennebunkport. Might you be on a possible route between Montreal and Kennebunkport? I'm sure a break to see a fellow KPer would be far more interesting than attending a wedding.


Favorite neice,eh. You can't miss us. Sortie 36 I-95 South. You can stop going or coming or both. LOL And July is plenty of time for you to make an appointment.

BTW it's Sortie 36 going both ways. We're like that in Maine. KISS.


----------



## chrisjac

Love Kennebunkport! Ran into old George Bush a while back.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... *Next* July, I need to attend my niece's wedding in - of all places! - Kennebunkport. Might you be on a possible route between Montreal and Kennebunkport? I'm sure a break to see a fellow KPer would be far more interesting than attending a wedding.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Love Kennebunkport! Ran into old George Bush a while back.


He broke his neck a couple of weeks ago. He was at Maine Medical Center in Portland, or as we fondly call it the Maine Miracle Center. TIC of course.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love trying to look up your alphabet soup! BOOB, Maine, fetched me: http://www.google.ca/maps/place/York+Hospital+Breast+Care/@43.1431133,-70.6512743,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x89e2ba5c1b3adadf:0xb8e13cbe01513205?hl=en


Beautiful start with that. And then OOB. Can't miss . I'm about 35-40 miles North. Nice hospital though. Ritzy. REAL Ritzy. Lobster any time you want it.


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> Yes,I saw that. But then my fried brain started reciting the towns in Maine that start with Bo.. then to make it worse, she drops the B ! What an evening I've had. Insulted, berated and called names by a "whippersnapper". Too bad I gave up pretty dresses for great jeans a long time ago.


Those "tight fitting jeans"


----------



## chrisjac

No way, Jose, the most comfortable, baggy, faded ,patched and well worn.


WindingRoad said:


> Those "tight fitting jeans"


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Favorite neice,eh. You can't miss us. Sortie 36 I-95 South. You can stop going or coming or both. LOL And July is plenty of time for you to make an appointment.
> 
> BTW it's Sortie 36 going both ways. We're like that in Maine. KISS.


Neither Google Maps nor Mapquest can find any exits!!! I guess I should be happy they even show the Maine Turnpike/Interstate 95!


----------



## WindingRoad

chrisjac said:


> No way, Jose, the most comfortable, baggy, faded ,patched and well worn.


Maybe you shouldn't post any pics. Don't wanna be competitive now.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Neither Google Maps nor Mapquest can find any exits!!! I guess I should be happy they even show the Maine Turnpike/Interstate 95!


Well here's a map. We ain't on it but we are Sortie 36, Trust me on that.

http://stage.maineturnpike.com/Traveler-Services/Turnpike-Map.aspx

try this:

B= beautiful. http://www.oldorchardbeachmaine.com/


----------



## chrisjac

No problem, not my style.


WindingRoad said:


> Maybe you shouldn't post any pics. Don't wanna be competitive now.


----------



## grandmann

WindingRoad said:


> Well here's a map. We ain't on it but we are Sortie 36, Trust me on that.
> 
> http://stage.maineturnpike.com/Traveler-Services/Turnpike-Map.aspx
> 
> try this:
> 
> B= beautiful. http://www.oldorchardbeachmaine.com/


Be careful you don't know who might be watching!
Good-night girls may tomorrow bring a better day for all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Well here's a map. We ain't on it but we are Sortie 36, Trust me on that.
> 
> http://stage.maineturnpike.com/Traveler-Services/Turnpike-Map.aspx
> 
> try this:
> 
> B= beautiful. http://www.oldorchardbeachmaine.com/


Wow! Thanks! That's great, and I doubt I'd ever have found that second one myself. Tomorrow I'll try to book someplace for us to stay that wedding weekend. It's too far for us to make it round-trip in a single day, that's for sure!

Thank you very much!!


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wow! Thanks! That's great, and I doubt I'd ever have found that second one myself. Tomorrow I'll try to book someplace for us to stay that wedding weekend. It's too far for us to make it round-trip in a single day, that's for sure!
> 
> Thank you very much!!


K Port to Montreal in one day. NOT Hardly...My GP's immigrated to Montreal in 1896.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> K Port to Montreal in one day. NOT Hardly...My GP's immigrated to Montreal in 1896.


Actually, in our younger days, we did such foolishness. My sister had done a stint with OutwardBound and we drove - with two youngsters in the back seat - to pick her up somewhere along the Maine coast (Rockport?), stop for an obligatory meal of lobster, and back home between sunrise and midnight. It was a miserable five or six hour drive across Maine on mostly unpaved roads which were shown on the AAA maps as paved.

The second link you gave has the route from Montreal mapped out, so I don't even need to think about that. I just need to find a place for the two of us and - probably - our daughter for a night or two. I think I can do that in time, thanks to you.


----------



## WindingRoad

Jessica-Jean said:


> Actually, in our younger days, we did such foolishness. My sister had done a stint with OutwardBound and we drove - with two youngsters in the back seat - to pick her up somewhere along the Maine coast (Rockport?), stop for an obligatory meal of lobster, and back home between sunrise and midnight. It was a miserable five or six hour drive across Maine on mostly unpaved roads which were shown on the AAA maps as paved.
> 
> The second link you gave has the route from Montreal mapped out, so I don't even need to think about that. I just need to find a place for the two of us and - probably - our daughter for a night or two. I think I can do that in time, thanks to you.


Better do it soon. I saw more New Brunswick, Manitoba, Quebec, and PEI license plates early this evening than I've seen in a long time. With your Loonie devalued makes sense for them to come here. And late July early August is when they do their school shopping.

Also Bath is up the Road a piece http://www.halcyonyarn.com


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WindingRoad said:


> Better do it soon. I saw more New Brunswick, Manitoba, Quebec, and PEI license plates early this evening than I've seen in a long time. With your Loonie devalued makes sense for them to come here. And late July early August is when they do their school shopping.
> 
> Also Bath is up the Road a piece http://www.halcyonyarn.com


Thanks for the advice, and the tip about the yarn place, but I must be a strange knitter. I do not go looking for yarn stores when away from home. If I stumble across one, I will have a look-see. When visiting our daughter while she was in Sarnia, we drove across the bridge to the Mary Maxim store in Port Huron. I went in, walked around, was overwhelmed, and left empty handed! On a solo drive between Montreal and NYC, I stopped at Patternworks (before they moved up to Maine), but bought very few notions and no yarn! I think i'm just happier buying my yarn in second-hand stores, garage sales, church bazaars, etc.


----------



## betty boivin

Why can't one just read these as other ways of doing things? Then continue doing it their way, and respecting the choices that others make? I read these just the same, and it may surprise someone to find out they may have learned a new way of doing things, up to them to try them or not. I find it hilarious that it tKes so little to get people riled up! Respect others ideas, you don't have to agree with them.


----------



## betty boivin

Why can't one just read these as other ways of doing things? Then continue doing it their way, and respecting the choices that others make? I read these just the same, and it may surprise someone to find out they may have learned a new way of doing things, up to them to try them or not. I find it hilarious that it tKes so little to get people riled up! Respect others ideas, you don't have to agree with them.


----------



## Ellie RD

betty boivin said:


> Why can't one just read these as other ways of doing things? Then continue doing it their way, and respecting the choices that others make? I read these just the same, and it may surprise someone to find out they may have learned a new way of doing things, up to them to try them or not. I find it hilarious that it tKes so little to get people riled up! Respect others ideas, you don't have to agree with them.


----------



## WindingRoad

betty boivin said:


> Why can't one just read these as other ways of doing things? Then continue doing it their way, and respecting the choices that others make? I read these just the same, and it may surprise someone to find out they may have learned a new way of doing things, up to them to try them or not. I find it hilarious that it tKes so little to get people riled up! Respect others ideas, you don't have to agree with them.


Someone won't let us.


----------



## WindingRoad

betty boivin said:


> Why can't one just read these as other ways of doing things? Then continue doing it their way, and respecting the choices that others make? I read these just the same, and it may surprise someone to find out they may have learned a new way of doing things, up to them to try them or not. I find it hilarious that it tKes so little to get people riled up! Respect others ideas, you don't have to agree with them.


You're including the OP correct.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Amy. Always appreciate tips and learning how others do things!!!


----------



## nwjasu

All my sweaters are wool.......and do best with hand washing. With our drought going on I found washing in 5 gallon pails in the garden ( water from a hose) let me also water the flowers. I am 15 miles from BC where they are on a stage 4 water advisory and any water consumption must have limited or multi use. Just another way to view laundry


----------



## EdyJac

> This forum is for sharing, discussing and exploring various methods, techniques and brainstorms. If an idea is shared that conflicts or contradicts with a method you prefer a personal attack is not needed. To respond just write out your own experience. If you feel the need to 'defend' yourself from someone's method of washing clothes then washing clothes is not the problem.
> This is like riding in the car on vacation with my kids.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Still going, going, going.


----------



## soneka

EdyJac said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So heartedly agree!


----------



## gypsysoul

WindingRoad said:


> Better do it soon. I saw more New Brunswick, Manitoba, Quebec, and PEI license plates early this evening than I've seen in a long time. With your Loonie devalued makes sense for them to come here. And late July early August is when they do their school shopping.
> 
> Also Bath is up the Road a piece http://www.halcyonyarn.com


You are in Maine?


----------



## EdyJac

books said:


> Thanks for the information, but sorry, I like books, I had a Nook that my husband gave me as a birthday present, hated it, sold it a week later. As we were both unemployed at the time, I couldn't rationalize the expense. I like paper and the weight of a good sized book in my lap. Probably will never join this century....


I too like the feel of a book in my hand rather than an ebook. I have tried reading books on my iPad but it just isn't the same. My husband thinks libraries are eventually going to disappear, that the written word on paper will eventually become obsolete. I sincerely hope he is wrong, at least during my lifetime. I love the smell of opening a new book, also the grandness of old books and their worn pages. I worked in a library for many years and loved every minute of it, surrounded by all kinds of books. I don't think libraries will ever become obsolete, there are too many of us that cherish books. 
BTW, my home town is Green Bay, I loved growing up there. It still is a great city to visit and I go there often. Keep up the good posting, I think your questions and comments are very "interesting". Also.....GO PACKERS,!!!
-Edie


----------



## Loniegal

EdyJac said:


> I too like the feel of a book in my hand rather than an ebook. I have tried reading books on my iPad but it just isn't the same. My husband thinks libraries are eventually going to disappear, that the written word on paper will eventually become obsolete. I sincerely hope he is wrong, at least during my lifetime. I love the smell of opening a new book, also the grandness of old books and their worn pages. I worked in a library for many years and loved every minute of it, surrounded by all kinds of books. I don't think libraries will ever become obsolete, there are too many of us that cherish books.
> BTW, my home town is Green Bay, I loved growing up there. It still is a great city to visit and I go there often. Keep up the good posting, I think your questions and comments are very "interesting". Also.....GO PACKERS,!!!
> -Edie


The libraries in my area are stocking more and more ebooks that you can download

My local branch has more computers available for the public and has recently built a section where there are different types of equipment such as everything from sewing machines to woodworking equipment and laser 3D printers. They encourage hobbyists to come use them to learn new techniques.

They offer meeting rooms and classes. Books are still the main focus but they are moving beyond just books. Libraries like that will be around for a long long time.


----------

